# Sono nella confusione più totale



## Rose123 (19 Febbraio 2018)

*Sono nella confusione più totale*

Buonasera a tutti. Scrivo nel cuore della notte e questo già può farvi capire come stia in questo periodo. Mi trovo a scrivervi qui per la prima volta perché ho assoluto bisogno di sfogarmi e purtroppo sento di non poterlo fare con nessuno nella vita reale. Sono fidanzata da circa 6 anni con un ragazzo meraviglioso e a breve ci sposeremo. In tutti questi anni non ho mai avuto occhi che per lui e non ho mai dubitato del mio amore o del suo. Ho sempre pensato la nostra fosse una relazione quasi perfetta. Circa un anno fa ho iniziato un nuovo lavoro e lì ho incontrato un uomo, sposato, con due figli, più grande di me di oltre 10 anni. All'inizio non rientrava nemmeno tra le mie simpatie, poi però ci siamo conosciuti bene, sempre al lavoro, e ho iniziato a vedere da parte sua un interessamento nei miei confronti e mi sono sentita attratta da questa situazione e da lui. Nel periodo in cui lui è andato in vacanza con la famiglia e quindi non ci siamo visti per un po' ha cominciato a scrivermi messaggi, cosa mai fatta prima, e da lì è partito tutto. Ci siamo reciprocamente esposti sulla nostra attrazione e tutto è partito come un gioco. Tornato dalle ferie, dopo settimane di messaggi assidui, ci siamo baciati, e io mi sono sentita come una ragazzina, non ci capivo più niente. Quando abbiamo fatto sesso la prima volta è stato qualcosa di incredibile, tra di noi un'alchimia pazzesca, mai provata in vita mia. Nonostante questo ero piena di dubbi perché sentivo di amare il mio fidanzato e allora ho cercato di allontanarmi da quell'altro e di evitare che ricapitasse qualcosa. Lui però è stato insistente, e alla fine ho ceduto ancora. Dai nostri discorsi volevamo tenere tutto "a distanza", ma la verità è che sono passato 6 mesi e ci siamo anche detti "Ti amo". Io sono confusa perché sento di amarli entrambi, anche se non lo credevo possibile. Lui non vuole lasciare la sua situazione familiare nonostante con la moglie non vada (e di questo ne sono certa, non sto a spiegarvi come perché è una storia lunga ma non è la classica situazione dove lui mente e in realtà con la moglie va tutto bene), perché non vuole smettere di vivere coi figli e perché ha anche paura che io, essendo più giovane, possa pentirmi e piantarlo in asso senza più niente. Io, dal canto mio, sono stra confusa perché da un lato penso a lui ogni secondo e sento di amarlo, dall'altro ho il mio fidanzato con cui sto benissimo e che vedo come padre dei miei figli. Lo so, sto dicendo cose assurde e sono un controsenso vivente, ma ormai dormo pochissimo, piango tantissimo e la mia testa è super incasinata. Non poterne parlare con qualcuno, poi, mi crea tensione. Sono 6 mesi che ho questa doppia vita, il matrimonio è alle porte, da una parte ho una vita già scritta, dall'altra un rischio enorme (rischio anche di non avere mai dei figli, vista l'età di lui), e comunque un uomo che, sento, mi ama davvero ma ha molte valide ragioni per non voler rischiare ora. Mi sento una merda col mio fidanzato, anche se sento potrei avere una vita felice con lui, nonostante questo. Ma d'altro canto.. se stessi sbagliando? Se fosse la mia seconda scelta? E di contro, se l'altro invece fosse solo una lunga infatuazione che scambio per amore? Sono troppo confusa. Scusatemi tutti e grazie dello sfogo


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2018)

Rose123 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti. Scrivo nel cuore della notte e questo già può farvi capire come stia in questo periodo. Mi trovo a scrivervi qui per la prima volta perché ho assoluto bisogno di sfogarmi e purtroppo sento di non poterlo fare con nessuno nella vita reale. Sono fidanzata da circa 6 anni con un ragazzo meraviglioso e a breve ci sposeremo. In tutti questi anni non ho mai avuto occhi che per lui e non ho mai dubitato del mio amore o del suo. Ho sempre pensato la nostra fosse una relazione quasi perfetta. Circa un anno fa ho iniziato un nuovo lavoro e lì ho incontrato un uomo, sposato, con due figli, più grande di me di oltre 10 anni. All'inizio non rientrava nemmeno tra le mie simpatie, poi però ci siamo conosciuti bene, sempre al lavoro, e ho iniziato a vedere da parte sua un interessamento nei miei confronti e mi sono sentita attratta da questa situazione e da lui. Nel periodo in cui lui è andato in vacanza con la famiglia e quindi non ci siamo visti per un po' ha cominciato a scrivermi messaggi, cosa mai fatta prima, e da lì è partito tutto. Ci siamo reciprocamente esposti sulla nostra attrazione e tutto è partito come un gioco. Tornato dalle ferie, dopo settimane di messaggi assidui, ci siamo baciati, e io mi sono sentita come una ragazzina, non ci capivo più niente. Quando abbiamo fatto sesso la prima volta è stato qualcosa di incredibile, tra di noi un'alchimia pazzesca, mai provata in vita mia. Nonostante questo ero piena di dubbi perché sentivo di amare il mio fidanzato e allora ho cercato di allontanarmi da quell'altro e di evitare che ricapitasse qualcosa. Lui però è stato insistente, e alla fine ho ceduto ancora. Dai nostri discorsi volevamo tenere tutto "a distanza", ma la verità è che sono passato 6 mesi e ci siamo anche detti "Ti amo". Io sono confusa perché sento di amarli entrambi, anche se non lo credevo possibile. Lui non vuole lasciare la sua situazione familiare nonostante con la moglie non vada (e di questo ne sono certa, non sto a spiegarvi come perché è una storia lunga ma non è la classica situazione dove lui mente e in realtà con la moglie va tutto bene), perché non vuole smettere di vivere coi figli e perché ha anche paura che io, essendo più giovane, possa pentirmi e piantarlo in asso senza più niente. Io, dal canto mio, sono stra confusa perché da un lato penso a lui ogni secondo e sento di amarlo, dall'altro ho il mio fidanzato con cui sto benissimo e che vedo come padre dei miei figli. Lo so, sto dicendo cose assurde e sono un controsenso vivente, ma ormai dormo pochissimo, piango tantissimo e la mia testa è super incasinata. Non poterne parlare con qualcuno, poi, mi crea tensione. Sono 6 mesi che ho questa doppia vita, il matrimonio è alle porte, da una parte ho una vita già scritta, dall'altra un rischio enorme (rischio anche di non avere mai dei figli, vista l'età di lui), e comunque un uomo che, sento, mi ama davvero ma ha molte valide ragioni per non voler rischiare ora. Mi sento una merda col mio fidanzato, anche se sento potrei avere una vita felice con lui, nonostante questo. Ma d'altro canto.. se stessi sbagliando? Se fosse la mia seconda scelta? E di contro, se l'altro invece fosse solo una lunga infatuazione che scambio per amore? Sono troppo confusa. Scusatemi tutti e grazie dello sfogo


Ciao, benvenuta!

Si sei confusa, ma lo siamo un po' tutti a volte.. solo che ci se ne accorge solo in certe situazioni

Partendo dall'inizio.. così x fare ordine..

Cosa ha di meraviglioso secondo te il tuo futuro sposo?


----------



## danny (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ognuno di noi ha dentro sé un'irresistibile desiderio di sentirsi vivo.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Febbraio 2018)

La vita fuori dai paletti precostituiti è senza dubbio più interessante. Anche li amassi entrambi quale sarebbe il problema?


----------



## The guardian (19 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi ha dentro sé un'irresistibile desiderio di sentirsi vivo.


verissimo


----------



## ologramma (19 Febbraio 2018)

Rose123 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti. Scrivo nel cuore della notte e questo già può farvi capire come stia in questo periodo. Mi trovo a scrivervi qui per la prima volta perché ho assoluto bisogno di sfogarmi e purtroppo sento di non poterlo fare con nessuno nella vita reale. Sono fidanzata da circa 6 anni con un ragazzo meraviglioso e a breve ci sposeremo. In tutti questi anni non ho mai avuto occhi che per lui e non ho mai dubitato del mio amore o del suo. Ho sempre pensato la nostra fosse una relazione quasi perfetta. Circa un anno fa ho iniziato un nuovo lavoro e lì ho incontrato un uomo, sposato, con due figli, più grande di me di oltre 10 anni. All'inizio non rientrava nemmeno tra le mie simpatie, poi però ci siamo conosciuti bene, sempre al lavoro, e ho iniziato a vedere da parte sua un interessamento nei miei confronti e mi sono sentita attratta da questa situazione e da lui. Nel periodo in cui lui è andato in vacanza con la famiglia e quindi non ci siamo visti per un po' ha cominciato a scrivermi messaggi, cosa mai fatta prima, e da lì è partito tutto. Ci siamo reciprocamente esposti sulla nostra attrazione e tutto è partito come un gioco. Tornato dalle ferie, dopo settimane di messaggi assidui, ci siamo baciati, e io mi sono sentita come una ragazzina, non ci capivo più niente. Quando abbiamo fatto sesso la prima volta è stato qualcosa di incredibile, tra di noi un'alchimia pazzesca, mai provata in vita mia. Nonostante questo ero piena di dubbi perché sentivo di amare il mio fidanzato e allora ho cercato di allontanarmi da quell'altro e di evitare che ricapitasse qualcosa. Lui però è stato insistente, e alla fine ho ceduto ancora. Dai nostri discorsi volevamo tenere tutto "a distanza", ma la verità è che sono passato 6 mesi e ci siamo anche detti "Ti amo". Io sono confusa perché sento di amarli entrambi, anche se non lo credevo possibile. Lui non vuole lasciare la sua situazione familiare nonostante con la moglie non vada (e di questo ne sono certa, non sto a spiegarvi come perché è una storia lunga ma non è la classica situazione dove lui mente e in realtà con la moglie va tutto bene), perché non vuole smettere di vivere coi figli e perché ha anche paura che io, essendo più giovane, possa pentirmi e piantarlo in asso senza più niente. Io, dal canto mio, sono stra confusa perché da un lato penso a lui ogni secondo e sento di amarlo, dall'altro ho il mio fidanzato con cui sto benissimo e che vedo come padre dei miei figli. Lo so, sto dicendo cose assurde e sono un controsenso vivente, ma ormai dormo pochissimo, piango tantissimo e la mia testa è super incasinata. Non poterne parlare con qualcuno, poi, mi crea tensione. Sono 6 mesi che ho questa doppia vita, il matrimonio è alle porte, da una parte ho una vita già scritta, dall'altra un rischio enorme (rischio anche di non avere mai dei figli, vista l'età di lui), e comunque un uomo che, sento, mi ama davvero ma ha molte valide ragioni per non voler rischiare ora. Mi sento una merda col mio fidanzato, anche se sento potrei avere una vita felice con lui, nonostante questo. Ma d'altro canto.. se stessi sbagliando? Se fosse la mia seconda scelta? E di contro, se l'altro invece fosse solo una lunga infatuazione che scambio per amore? Sono troppo confusa. Scusatemi tutti e grazie dello sfogo


un ripensamento del tuo prossimo matrimonio lo farei perchè l'inizio non lo vedo promettente


----------



## The guardian (19 Febbraio 2018)

Rose123 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti. Scrivo nel cuore della notte e questo già può farvi capire come stia in questo periodo. Mi trovo a scrivervi qui per la prima volta perché ho assoluto bisogno di sfogarmi e purtroppo sento di non poterlo fare con nessuno nella vita reale. Sono fidanzata da circa 6 anni con un ragazzo meraviglioso e a breve ci sposeremo. In tutti questi anni non ho mai avuto occhi che per lui e non ho mai dubitato del mio amore o del suo. Ho sempre pensato la nostra fosse una relazione quasi perfetta. Circa un anno fa ho iniziato un nuovo lavoro e lì ho incontrato un uomo, sposato, con due figli, più grande di me di oltre 10 anni. All'inizio non rientrava nemmeno tra le mie simpatie, poi però ci siamo conosciuti bene, sempre al lavoro, e ho iniziato a vedere da parte sua un interessamento nei miei confronti e mi sono sentita attratta da questa situazione e da lui. Nel periodo in cui lui è andato in vacanza con la famiglia e quindi non ci siamo visti per un po' ha cominciato a scrivermi messaggi, cosa mai fatta prima, e da lì è partito tutto. Ci siamo reciprocamente esposti sulla nostra attrazione e tutto è partito come un gioco. Tornato dalle ferie, dopo settimane di messaggi assidui, ci siamo baciati, e io mi sono sentita come una ragazzina, non ci capivo più niente. Quando abbiamo fatto sesso la prima volta è stato qualcosa di incredibile, tra di noi un'alchimia pazzesca, mai provata in vita mia. Nonostante questo ero piena di dubbi perché sentivo di amare il mio fidanzato e allora ho cercato di allontanarmi da quell'altro e di evitare che ricapitasse qualcosa. Lui però è stato insistente, e alla fine ho ceduto ancora. Dai nostri discorsi volevamo tenere tutto "a distanza", ma la verità è che sono passato 6 mesi e ci siamo anche detti "Ti amo". Io sono confusa perché sento di amarli entrambi, anche se non lo credevo possibile. Lui non vuole lasciare la sua situazione familiare nonostante con la moglie non vada (e di questo ne sono certa, non sto a spiegarvi come perché è una storia lunga ma non è la classica situazione dove lui mente e in realtà con la moglie va tutto bene), perché non vuole smettere di vivere coi figli e perché ha anche paura che io, essendo più giovane, possa pentirmi e piantarlo in asso senza più niente. Io, dal canto mio, sono stra confusa perché da un lato penso a lui ogni secondo e sento di amarlo, dall'altro ho il mio fidanzato con cui sto benissimo e che vedo come padre dei miei figli. Lo so, sto dicendo cose assurde e sono un controsenso vivente, ma ormai dormo pochissimo, piango tantissimo e la mia testa è super incasinata. Non poterne parlare con qualcuno, poi, mi crea tensione. Sono 6 mesi che ho questa doppia vita, il matrimonio è alle porte, da una parte ho una vita già scritta, dall'altra un rischio enorme (rischio anche di non avere mai dei figli, vista l'età di lui), e comunque un uomo che, sento, mi ama davvero ma ha molte valide ragioni per non voler rischiare ora. Mi sento una merda col mio fidanzato, anche se sento potrei avere una vita felice con lui, nonostante questo. Ma d'altro canto.. se stessi sbagliando? Se fosse la mia seconda scelta? E di contro, se l'altro invece fosse solo una lunga infatuazione che scambio per amore? Sono troppo confusa. Scusatemi tutti e grazie dello sfogo


così come hai avuto il "coraggio" di tradire il tuo futuro sposo, adesso devi avere il coraggio di non sposarlo. Direi che non ci sono più le basi


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Rose123 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti. Scrivo nel cuore della notte e questo già può farvi capire come stia in questo periodo. Mi trovo a scrivervi qui per la prima volta perché ho assoluto bisogno di sfogarmi e purtroppo sento di non poterlo fare con nessuno nella vita reale. Sono fidanzata da circa 6 anni con un ragazzo meraviglioso e a breve ci sposeremo. In tutti questi anni non ho mai avuto occhi che per lui e non ho mai dubitato del mio amore o del suo. Ho sempre pensato la nostra fosse una relazione quasi perfetta. Circa un anno fa ho iniziato un nuovo lavoro e lì ho incontrato un uomo, sposato, con due figli, più grande di me di oltre 10 anni. All'inizio non rientrava nemmeno tra le mie simpatie, poi però ci siamo conosciuti bene, sempre al lavoro, e ho iniziato a vedere da parte sua un interessamento nei miei confronti e mi sono sentita attratta da questa situazione e da lui. Nel periodo in cui lui è andato in vacanza con la famiglia e quindi non ci siamo visti per un po' ha cominciato a scrivermi messaggi, cosa mai fatta prima, e da lì è partito tutto. Ci siamo reciprocamente esposti sulla nostra attrazione e tutto è partito come un gioco. Tornato dalle ferie, dopo settimane di messaggi assidui, ci siamo baciati, e io mi sono sentita come una ragazzina, non ci capivo più niente. Quando abbiamo fatto sesso la prima volta è stato qualcosa di incredibile, tra di noi un'alchimia pazzesca, mai provata in vita mia. Nonostante questo ero piena di dubbi perché sentivo di amare il mio fidanzato e allora ho cercato di allontanarmi da quell'altro e di evitare che ricapitasse qualcosa. Lui però è stato insistente, e alla fine ho ceduto ancora. Dai nostri discorsi volevamo tenere tutto "a distanza", ma la verità è che sono passato 6 mesi e ci siamo anche detti "Ti amo". Io sono confusa perché sento di amarli entrambi, anche se non lo credevo possibile. Lui non vuole lasciare la sua situazione familiare nonostante con la moglie non vada (e di questo ne sono certa, non sto a spiegarvi come perché è una storia lunga ma non è la classica situazione dove lui mente e in realtà con la moglie va tutto bene), perché non vuole smettere di vivere coi figli e perché ha anche paura che io, essendo più giovane, possa pentirmi e piantarlo in asso senza più niente. Io, dal canto mio, sono stra confusa perché da un lato penso a lui ogni secondo e sento di amarlo, dall'altro ho il mio fidanzato con cui sto benissimo e che vedo come padre dei miei figli. Lo so, sto dicendo cose assurde e sono un controsenso vivente, ma ormai dormo pochissimo, piango tantissimo e la mia testa è super incasinata. Non poterne parlare con qualcuno, poi, mi crea tensione. Sono 6 mesi che ho questa doppia vita, il matrimonio è alle porte, da una parte ho una vita già scritta, dall'altra un rischio enorme (rischio anche di non avere mai dei figli, vista l'età di lui), e comunque un uomo che, sento, mi ama davvero ma ha molte valide ragioni per non voler rischiare ora. Mi sento una merda col mio fidanzato, anche se sento potrei avere una vita felice con lui, nonostante questo. Ma d'altro canto.. se stessi sbagliando? Se fosse la mia seconda scelta? E di contro, se l'altro invece fosse solo una lunga infatuazione che scambio per amore? Sono troppo confusa. Scusatemi tutti e grazie dello sfogo


Non pensare a cosa ti da il nuovo amore perché per forza è più coinvolgente...si desidera cio che non si può avere....sono convinto che se tu lasciassi il tuo fidanzato per il nuovo...ti mancherebbe ciò che avevi!! La mente così agisce....per me dovresti interrompere prima di aggiungere sempre piu ricordi e legami...sempre più difficili poi da tagliare....e soprattutto chi ti è accanto potrà accorgersi di tutto e  nei mesi allontanarsi ....alla fine perderesti entrambi! Pensa cosa sarebbe da domani unavita nuova...ti piacerebbe? Cosa sai di lui? Fidati poco...solo il lato ''positivo''..non ci hai mai vissuto...sarà dura..ma piano piano lo dimenticherai


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Febbraio 2018)

Rose123 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti. Scrivo nel cuore della notte e questo già può farvi capire come stia in questo periodo. Mi trovo a scrivervi qui per la prima volta perché ho assoluto bisogno di sfogarmi e purtroppo sento di non poterlo fare con nessuno nella vita reale. Sono fidanzata da circa 6 anni con un ragazzo meraviglioso e a breve ci sposeremo. In tutti questi anni non ho mai avuto occhi che per lui e non ho mai dubitato del mio amore o del suo. Ho sempre pensato la nostra fosse una relazione quasi perfetta. Circa un anno fa ho iniziato un nuovo lavoro e lì ho incontrato un uomo, sposato, con due figli, più grande di me di oltre 10 anni. All'inizio non rientrava nemmeno tra le mie simpatie, poi però ci siamo conosciuti bene, sempre al lavoro, e ho iniziato a vedere da parte sua un interessamento nei miei confronti e mi sono sentita attratta da questa situazione e da lui. Nel periodo in cui lui è andato in vacanza con la famiglia e quindi non ci siamo visti per un po' ha cominciato a scrivermi messaggi, cosa mai fatta prima, e da lì è partito tutto. Ci siamo reciprocamente esposti sulla nostra attrazione e tutto è partito come un gioco. Tornato dalle ferie, dopo settimane di messaggi assidui, ci siamo baciati, e io mi sono sentita come una ragazzina, non ci capivo più niente. Quando abbiamo fatto sesso la prima volta è stato qualcosa di incredibile, tra di noi un'alchimia pazzesca, mai provata in vita mia. Nonostante questo ero piena di dubbi perché sentivo di amare il mio fidanzato e allora ho cercato di allontanarmi da quell'altro e di evitare che ricapitasse qualcosa. Lui però è stato insistente, e alla fine ho ceduto ancora. Dai nostri discorsi volevamo tenere tutto "a distanza", ma la verità è che sono passato 6 mesi e ci siamo anche detti "Ti amo". Io sono confusa perché sento di amarli entrambi, anche se non lo credevo possibile. Lui non vuole lasciare la sua situazione familiare nonostante con la moglie non vada (e di questo ne sono certa, non sto a spiegarvi come perché è una storia lunga ma non è la classica situazione dove lui mente e in realtà con la moglie va tutto bene), perché non vuole smettere di vivere coi figli e perché ha anche paura che io, essendo più giovane, possa pentirmi e piantarlo in asso senza più niente. Io, dal canto mio, sono stra confusa perché da un lato penso a lui ogni secondo e sento di amarlo, dall'altro ho il mio fidanzato con cui sto benissimo e che vedo come padre dei miei figli. Lo so, sto dicendo cose assurde e sono un controsenso vivente, ma ormai dormo pochissimo, piango tantissimo e la mia testa è super incasinata. Non poterne parlare con qualcuno, poi, mi crea tensione. Sono 6 mesi che ho questa doppia vita, il matrimonio è alle porte, da una parte ho una vita già scritta, dall'altra un rischio enorme (rischio anche di non avere mai dei figli, vista l'età di lui), e comunque un uomo che, sento, mi ama davvero ma ha molte valide ragioni per non voler rischiare ora. Mi sento una merda col mio fidanzato, anche se *sento potrei avere una vita felice *con lui, nonostante questo. Ma d'altro canto.. se stessi sbagliando? Se fosse la mia seconda scelta? E di contro, se l'altro invece fosse solo una lunga infatuazione che scambio per amore? Sono troppo confusa. Scusatemi tutti e grazie dello sfogo


Potresti avere una vita felice solo se lui accettasse, prima del matrimonio, la tua relazione con il collega.
Ma a questo punto si tratterebbe di una relazione "aperta" non so se a te può piacere vedere il tuo futuro marito con altre donne.
hai tradito la fiducia di un fidanzato "perfetto" (anche se penso che non lo sia visto che sessualmente, per come hai descritto il sesso con il tuo amante è un po "deboluccio"), quando comincerà a mostrarti qualche sua imperfezione cosa succederà ????????
spero solo che non prenderai la decisione di sposarti solo perché può essere il padre dei tuoi figli.


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2018)

Rose123 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti. Scrivo nel cuore della notte e questo già può farvi capire come stia in questo periodo. Mi trovo a scrivervi qui per la prima volta perché ho assoluto bisogno di sfogarmi e purtroppo sento di non poterlo fare con nessuno nella vita reale. Sono fidanzata da circa 6 anni con un ragazzo meraviglioso e a breve ci sposeremo. In tutti questi anni non ho mai avuto occhi che per lui e non ho mai dubitato del mio amore o del suo. Ho sempre pensato la nostra fosse una relazione quasi perfetta. Circa un anno fa ho iniziato un nuovo lavoro e lì ho incontrato un uomo, sposato, con due figli, più grande di me di oltre 10 anni. All'inizio non rientrava nemmeno tra le mie simpatie, poi però ci siamo conosciuti bene, sempre al lavoro, e ho iniziato a vedere da parte sua un interessamento nei miei confronti e mi sono sentita attratta da questa situazione e da lui. Nel periodo in cui lui è andato in vacanza con la famiglia e quindi non ci siamo visti per un po' ha cominciato a scrivermi messaggi, cosa mai fatta prima, e da lì è partito tutto. Ci siamo reciprocamente esposti sulla nostra attrazione e tutto è partito come un gioco. Tornato dalle ferie, dopo settimane di messaggi assidui, ci siamo baciati, e io mi sono sentita come una ragazzina, non ci capivo più niente. Quando abbiamo fatto sesso la prima volta è stato qualcosa di incredibile, tra di noi un'alchimia pazzesca, mai provata in vita mia. Nonostante questo ero piena di dubbi perché sentivo di amare il mio fidanzato e allora ho cercato di allontanarmi da quell'altro e di evitare che ricapitasse qualcosa. Lui però è stato insistente, e alla fine ho ceduto ancora. Dai nostri discorsi volevamo tenere tutto "a distanza", ma la verità è che sono passato 6 mesi e ci siamo anche detti "Ti amo". Io sono confusa perché sento di amarli entrambi, anche se non lo credevo possibile. Lui non vuole lasciare la sua situazione familiare nonostante con la moglie non vada (e di questo ne sono certa, non sto a spiegarvi come perché è una storia lunga ma non è la classica situazione dove lui mente e in realtà con la moglie va tutto bene), perché non vuole smettere di vivere coi figli e perché ha anche paura che io, essendo più giovane, possa pentirmi e piantarlo in asso senza più niente. Io, dal canto mio, sono stra confusa perché da un lato penso a lui ogni secondo e sento di amarlo, dall'altro ho il mio fidanzato con cui sto benissimo e che vedo come padre dei miei figli. Lo so, sto dicendo cose assurde e sono un controsenso vivente, ma ormai dormo pochissimo, piango tantissimo e la mia testa è super incasinata. Non poterne parlare con qualcuno, poi, mi crea tensione. Sono 6 mesi che ho questa doppia vita, il matrimonio è alle porte, da una parte ho una vita già scritta, dall'altra un rischio enorme (rischio anche di non avere mai dei figli, vista l'età di lui), e comunque un uomo che, sento, mi ama davvero ma ha molte valide ragioni per non voler rischiare ora. Mi sento una merda col mio fidanzato, anche se sento potrei avere una vita felice con lui, nonostante questo. Ma d'altro canto.. se stessi sbagliando? Se fosse la mia seconda scelta? E di contro, se l'altro invece fosse solo una lunga infatuazione che scambio per amore? Sono troppo confusa. Scusatemi tutti e grazie dello sfogo


un uomo di  oltre 10 anni più grande può darti tutti i figli che vuoi, a meno che tu sia alle soglie della menopausa.

il sesso col tuo fidanzato come va?


----------



## The guardian (19 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> un uomo di  oltre 10 anni più grande può darti tutti i figli che vuoi, a meno che tu sia alle soglie della menopausa.
> 
> il sesso col tuo fidanzato come va?


ma ha già due figli con la moglie.....


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2018)

Intanto prendi pausa con il fidanzato e parcheggia qualsiasi idea di matrimonio


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> ma ha già due figli con la moglie.....


ne potrebbe fare 2 anche con la nostra nuova amica.  non sarebbe certo il primo caso.


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Potresti avere una vita felice solo se lui accettasse, prima del matrimonio, la tua relazione con il collega.
> Ma a questo punto si tratterebbe di una relazione "aperta" non so se a te può piacere vedere il tuo futuro marito con altre donne.
> hai tradito la fiducia di un fidanzato "perfetto" (anche se penso che non lo sia visto che sessualmente, per come hai descritto il sesso con il tuo amante è un po "deboluccio"), quando comincerà a mostrarti qualche sua imperfezione cosa succederà ????????
> spero solo che non prenderai la decisione di sposarti solo perché può essere il padre dei tuoi figli.


La ragazza ha bisogno di manici esperti, sarà un buon viatico per il dopo.


----------



## The guardian (19 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> ne potrebbe fare 2 anche con la nostra nuova amica.  non sarebbe certo il primo caso.


certo, ma come ha descritto la nostra amica il suo amante non vuole lasciare la famiglia


----------



## danny (19 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> certo, ma come ha descritto la nostra amica il suo amante non vuole lasciare la famiglia


Mica scemo.


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> certo, ma come ha descritto la nostra amica il suo amante non vuole lasciare la famiglia


  allora il problema non si pone nemmeno.


----------



## void (19 Febbraio 2018)

La scelta la hai già fatta.
Goditi la tua avventura e lascia perdere matrimonio e fidanzato.


----------



## danny (19 Febbraio 2018)

Nella vita ho notato che alcune donne hanno il costante bisogno di innamorarsi di loro stesse.
Quando arrivano alle soglie di un progetto, quando questo è definito, nuovamente cercano motivazioni per metterlo in discussione, cercando situazioni e storie in cui ripropongono quella parte di loro che hanno messo da parte per allearsi con un uomo escludendo finalmente la competizione.
Parole come amore, innamoramento, passione sgorgano nuovamente impetuose nei discorsi pieni di dubbi, ma gonfi di emozioni che non riescono a comprendere, perché razionalmente sanno che non hanno nulla che manchi tra tutto quello che ambivano a raggiungere.
E' che il ruolo di queste donne resta sempre ancorato alla competizione, e la competizione alla conquista, e quando questa si è attuata a nuovi territori da dominare, nuove persone da sedurre, nuovi obiettivi da raggiungere.
Non è che il collega sia meglio del promesso sposo, è solo un'altra persona, magari scopa meglio, o magari in quel contesto le emozioni legate al sesso sono amplificate.
E' l'irrazionale che si fa spazio in una vita in cui tutto è dominato dalla ragione.
Io dico solo una cosa: se si vuole avere una famiglia, questa parte competitiva va messa definitivamente da parte. Ci si deve rendere conto che l'età biologica fa il suo corso e che a 30 anni bisogna anche saper prendere una decisione che escluda parti di noi per favorirne altre assumendosene la piena responsabilità.
Non si può avere tutto.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Febbraio 2018)

Rose123 ha detto:


> tra di noi un'alchimia pazzesca, mai provata in vita mia


Questa la registro come un'altra costante nelle relazioni extraconiugali: l'attrazione portata ad un livello mai registrato nella propria vita. Mi chiedo, perché? Perché hai incontrato la persona giusta o è la situazione in sé che amplifica il desiderio? Il non potersi vedere quando si vuole, l'accumulare frustrazione per poi farla esplodere in un furioso amplesso, penso sia alla base di tutto questo.
E già questo dovrebbe far riflettere.


Nocciola ha detto:


> Intanto prendi pausa con il fidanzato e parcheggia qualsiasi idea di matrimonio


Nocciolina, e come fa? Magari ha già prenotato chiesa e sala, sono partiti gli inviti, sta scegliendo l'abito... Se la macchina è partita è impossibile fermarla. 



Blaise53 ha detto:


> La ragazza ha bisogno di manici esperti, sarà un buon viatico per il dopo.


:rotfl:


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La ragazza ha bisogno di manici esperti, sarà un buon viatico per il dopo.


..pensa tu, in questo caso, su che basi "solide" sta  nascendo questo matrimonio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



danny ha detto:


> Mica scemo.


Lungimirante.......direi



danny ha detto:


> Nella vita ho notato che alcune donne hanno il costante bisogno di innamorarsi di loro stesse.
> Quando arrivano alle soglie di un progetto, quando questo è definito, nuovamente cercano motivazioni per metterlo in discussione, cercando situazioni e storie in cui ripropongono quella parte di loro che hanno messo da parte per allearsi con un uomo mettendo da parte la competizione.
> Parole come amore, innamoramento, passione sgorgano nuovamente impetuose nei discorsi pieni di dubbi, ma gonfi di emozioni che non riescono a comprendere, perché razionalmente sanno che non hanno nulla che manchi loro tra tutto quello che ambivano a raggiungere.
> E' che il ruolo di queste donne resta sempre ancorato alla competizione, e la competizione alla conquista, e quando questa si è attuata a nuovi territori da dominare, nuove persone da sedurre, nuovi obiettivi da raggiungere.
> ...


Il tuo ragionamento non  fa una piega, ma in molti casi lo capiscono dopo il tradimento quando stanno per perdere tutto.

Nocciolina, e come fa? Magari ha già prenotato chiesa e sala, sono partiti gli inviti, sta scegliendo l'abito... Se la macchina è partita è impossibile fermarla. 

Gli "costa" meno disdire che affrontare una separazione con figli dopo.


----------



## The guardian (19 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Nella vita ho notato che alcune donne hanno il costante bisogno di innamorarsi di loro stesse.
> Quando arrivano alle soglie di un progetto, quando questo è definito, nuovamente cercano motivazioni per metterlo in discussione, cercando situazioni e storie in cui ripropongono quella parte di loro che hanno messo da parte per allearsi con un uomo escludendo finalmente la competizione.
> Parole come amore, innamoramento, passione sgorgano nuovamente impetuose nei discorsi pieni di dubbi, ma gonfi di emozioni che non riescono a comprendere, perché razionalmente sanno che non hanno nulla che manchi tra tutto quello che ambivano a raggiungere.
> E' che il ruolo di queste donne resta sempre ancorato alla competizione, e la competizione alla conquista, e quando questa si è attuata a nuovi territori da dominare, nuove persone da sedurre, nuovi obiettivi da raggiungere.
> ...


tutto molto vero (secondo me)


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Nella vita ho notato che alcune donne hanno il costante bisogno di innamorarsi di loro stesse.
> Quando arrivano alle soglie di un progetto, quando questo è definito, nuovamente cercano motivazioni per metterlo in discussione, cercando situazioni e storie in cui ripropongono quella parte di loro che hanno messo da parte per allearsi con un uomo escludendo finalmente la competizione.
> Parole come amore, innamoramento, passione sgorgano nuovamente impetuose nei discorsi pieni di dubbi, ma gonfi di emozioni che non riescono a comprendere, perché razionalmente sanno che non hanno nulla che manchi tra tutto quello che ambivano a raggiungere.
> E' che il ruolo di queste donne resta sempre ancorato alla competizione, e la competizione alla conquista, e quando questa si è attuata a nuovi territori da dominare, nuove persone da sedurre, nuovi obiettivi da raggiungere.
> ...


Quotissimo..come al solito


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

questo è il tipico esempio a cui mi riferisco [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] e [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION].
Mi spiace per questa ragazza, ma di vero in questo rapporto c'è solo una impagabile, coinvolgente irresistibile scopata.

Lui vende illusioni a lei, lei recipisce grande amore.
"Casualmente" lui ha problemi con la moglie e è sempre "casualmente" vincolato con i filgi

Partito anche il ti amo, ora i rispettivi partner cosa vedrebbero da fuori?

Cosa c'è di vero?

La nostra nuova amica è confusa e non capisce neanche lei. Come possono capire quelli fuori.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> "Casualmente" lui ha problemi con la moglie e è sempre "casualmente" vincolato con i figli


Quando si dice "il caso" :rotfl:


----------



## danny (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> questo è il tipico esempio a cui mi riferisco @_Skorpio_ e @_Nocciola_.
> Mi spiace per questa ragazza, ma di vero in questo rapporto c'è solo una impagabile, coinvolgente irresistibile scopata.
> 
> Lui vende illusioni a lei, lei recipisce grande amore.
> ...



Due persone sleali.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Quando si dice "il caso" :rotfl:


che botta di:culo:


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Due persone sleali.


 esatto. Quindi il fidanzato di sicuro non si sporrebbe più. La moglie forse perdonerebbe per il bene della famiglia.
In questa storia , lui, quanto è credibile?


----------



## patroclo (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> questo è il tipico esempio a cui mi riferisco @_Skorpio_ e @_Nocciola_.
> Mi spiace per questa ragazza, ma di vero in questo rapporto c'è solo una impagabile, coinvolgente irresistibile scopata.
> 
> *Lui vende illusioni a lei, lei recipisce grande amore.
> ...


....a me questa cosa che i maschi ammogliati di mezza età sono sempre i "mostri ingannatori" di verginali donzelle non suona molto bene.
Non dico che la circonvenzione sia in senso inverso ma semplicemente che hanno due percorsi diversi, idee sul futuro diverse ma la contempo si sono trovati....


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....a me questa cosa che i maschi ammogliati di mezza età sono sempre i "mostri ingannatori" di verginali donzelle non suona molto bene.
> Non dico che la circonvenzione sia in senso inverso ma semplicemente che hanno due percorsi diversi, idee sul futuro diverse ma la contempo si sono trovati....


non ingannano vivono la passione del momento, forse arricchita di qualche unicorno rosa per abbellire. Che viene frainteso, sempre


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Congratulazioni...continua a illudere il cornuto e continua a soddisfare le voglie dell'amante... Che poi prima o poi ti mollerà e ci racconterai un'altra storia ..


----------



## patroclo (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non ingannano vivono la passione del momento, forse arricchita di qualche unicorno rosa per abbellire. Che viene frainteso, sempre


....appunto, sostieni la circonvenzione d'incapace! 
Capita......ma non sempre, poi lui in questo caso è stato sincero sul suo futuro in famiglia


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....appunto, sostieni la circonvenzione d'incapace!
> Capita......ma non sempre, poi lui in questo caso è stato sincero sul suo futuro in famiglia


chiarissimo, ma perchè dire ti amo ma sono costretto per il resto della mia vita con quella arpia di mia moglie (più o meno). E dai ....
Stare zitto è sempre meglio, dire un mi piace, mi attiri, mi ecciti, lascia stare sto ammmmore.

che poi ripensandoci ,  lui potrebbe aver risposto solo un "anch'io"


----------



## danny (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> esatto. Quindi il fidanzato di sicuro non si sporrebbe più. La moglie forse perdonerebbe per il bene della famiglia.
> In questa storia , lui, quanto è credibile?


Il necessario per andarci in motel insieme e passare dei bei momenti in compagnia.
Non certo per condividere dei progetti: ti fideresti mai di uno che tradisce il partner con te?
Trovare una persona a cui poter accordare la fiducia necessaria per progettare una convivenza, comprare casa insieme e fare dei figli non è cosa frequente.
Illudersi che possa assumere questo ruolo un amante sposato e con dei figli è da sciocchi.
Quell'uomo è banalmente un amante: regala emozioni e rischi, dei quali si potrebbe anche fare a meno, in teoria, ma non gli si può chiedere di più.
Il problema è che oggi il benessere è così scontato nelle nostre vite da non riflettere neppure sulle opportunità di determinate situazioni in virtù degli obiettivi prefissati. Siamo un po' viziati, stiamo bene e speriamo di stare ancora meglio.
Come dei bambini che non sono capaci di darsi dei limiti. 
Ma non lo impone più nessuno di sposarsi e fare figli. Da quando è diventata una scelta, che lo sia faccia almeno seriamente, soprattutto all'inizio...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> questo è il tipico esempio a cui mi riferisco [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] e [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION].
> Mi spiace per questa ragazza, ma di vero in questo rapporto c'è solo una impagabile, coinvolgente irresistibile scopata.
> 
> Lui vende illusioni a lei, lei recipisce grande amore.
> ...


Esempio che sicuramebte esiste 
Modo di viverla per me non accettabile


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Esempio che sicuramebte esiste
> Modo di viverla per me non accettabile


per i tuoi standard affettivi.
Comprendi che visto da fuori ha lo stesso valore.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non ingannano vivono la passione del momento, forse arricchita di qualche unicorno rosa per abbellire. Che viene frainteso, sempre


Non tutti e ringraziando il cielo non ne ho incontrati
Anche perché incontrandoli li avrei evitati
Se non sai scindere la passione del momento con la vita vera non fai per me


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per i tuoi standard affettivi.
> Comprendi che visto da fuori ha lo stesso valore.


No. Visto da fuori è un tradimento 
Ma non tutti i tradimenti sono uguali 
E soprattutto ognuno di noi, lo dico spesso, da cosa è in grado di accettare e cosa no.
Non c’e Giusto o sbagliato solo un sentire diverso


----------



## danny (19 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No. Visto da fuori è un tradimento
> *Ma non tutti i tradimenti sono uguali
> *E soprattutto ognuno di noi, lo dico spesso, da cosa è in grado di accettare e cosa no.
> Non c’e Giusto o sbagliato solo un sentire diverso


La differenza la fa il tradito.
E' a lui che spetta valutare cosa può essere accettabile o meno secondo la sua personalissima visione delle cose.


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No. Visto da fuori è un tradimento
> Ma non tutti i tradimenti sono uguali
> E soprattutto ognuno di noi, lo dico spesso, da cosa è in grado di accettare e cosa no.
> Non c’e Giusto o sbagliato solo un sentire diverso


Quindi alla fine usi il mio QB?


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il necessario per andarci in motel insieme e passare dei bei momenti in compagnia.
> Non certo per condividere dei progetti: ti fideresti mai di uno che tradisce il partner con te?
> Trovare una persona a cui poter accordare la fiducia necessaria per progettare una convivenza, comprare casa insieme e fare dei figli non è cosa frequente.
> Illudersi che possa assumere questo ruolo un amante sposato e con dei figli è da sciocchi.
> ...


Le emozioni le provi pure dopo quando il tradito se ne accorge.. 
Vogliamo una vita ricca di emozioni...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non ingannano vivono la passione del momento, forse arricchita di qualche unicorno rosa per abbellire. Che viene frainteso, sempre





ermik ha detto:


> ....appunto, sostieni la circonvenzione d'incapace!
> Capita......ma non sempre, poi lui in questo caso è stato sincero sul suo futuro in famiglia


Si tratta di *due incapaci di intendere e di volere *che si ingannano a vicenda.
Il punto critico arriva quando lei comincia a tempestarti con domande sulla moglie, che mettono oggettivamente in difficoltà.
La difficoltà sta nel far conciliare due cose *apparentemente* opposte ("lei non mi eccita quanto te" e "non rinuncio a lei per te"). Apparentemente opposte, perché *le due relazioni sono spazialmente e temporalmente asimmetriche*: più antica (rodata ma usurata) quella legittima; più fresca e avvincente (ma problematica) quella clandestina.
Il povero amante, pressato dalle domande, comincia a lamentarsi di quello che oggettivamente non va e lei fa partire la dichiarazione di guerra con un "*ma come, tu accetti queste cose*"?
La risposta giusta sarebbe "si, accetto queste cose, anche perché (tempo due anni) con te sarebbe lo stesso". Ma eviti, perché hai paura di perdere il bottino.  
A quel punto esplode la guerra dell'amante (donna) contro il fantasma della moglie. Una guerra all'ultimo ecto-sangue che la povera amante in genere perde.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> chiarissimo, ma perchè dire ti amo ma sono costretto per il resto della mia vita con quella arpia di mia moglie (più o meno). E dai ....
> Stare zitto è sempre meglio, dire un mi piace, mi attiri, mi ecciti, lascia stare sto ammmmore.
> 
> che poi ripensandoci ,  lui potrebbe aver risposto solo un "anch'io"


Lo dici perché in quel momento lo senti

Che vale x quel momento.. solo che si è portati a dargli significati eterni

Anche se ti dico vai in culo, in quel momento lo sento

Ma non vuol dire che dopo 3 anni ancora quando ti vedessi, continuerei a dirti vaffanculo

Sono emozioni, Van prese per emozioni


----------



## Manon Lescaut (19 Febbraio 2018)

Rose123 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti. Scrivo nel cuore della notte e questo già può farvi capire come stia in questo periodo. Mi trovo a scrivervi qui per la prima volta perché ho assoluto bisogno di sfogarmi e purtroppo sento di non poterlo fare con nessuno nella vita reale. Sono fidanzata da circa 6 anni con un ragazzo meraviglioso e a breve ci sposeremo. In tutti questi anni non ho mai avuto occhi che per lui e non ho mai dubitato del mio amore o del suo. Ho sempre pensato la nostra fosse una relazione quasi perfetta. Circa un anno fa ho iniziato un nuovo lavoro e lì ho incontrato un uomo, sposato, con due figli, più grande di me di oltre 10 anni. All'inizio non rientrava nemmeno tra le mie simpatie, poi però ci siamo conosciuti bene, sempre al lavoro, e ho iniziato a vedere da parte sua un interessamento nei miei confronti e mi sono sentita attratta da questa situazione e da lui. Nel periodo in cui lui è andato in vacanza con la famiglia e quindi non ci siamo visti per un po' ha cominciato a scrivermi messaggi, cosa mai fatta prima, e da lì è partito tutto. Ci siamo reciprocamente esposti sulla nostra attrazione e tutto è partito come un gioco. Tornato dalle ferie, dopo settimane di messaggi assidui, ci siamo baciati, e io mi sono sentita come una ragazzina, non ci capivo più niente. Quando abbiamo fatto sesso la prima volta è stato qualcosa di incredibile, tra di noi un'alchimia pazzesca, mai provata in vita mia. Nonostante questo ero piena di dubbi perché sentivo di amare il mio fidanzato e allora ho cercato di allontanarmi da quell'altro e di evitare che ricapitasse qualcosa. Lui però è stato insistente, e alla fine ho ceduto ancora. Dai nostri discorsi volevamo tenere tutto "a distanza", ma la verità è che sono passato 6 mesi e ci siamo anche detti "Ti amo". Io sono confusa perché sento di amarli entrambi, anche se non lo credevo possibile. Lui non vuole lasciare la sua situazione familiare nonostante con la moglie non vada (e di questo ne sono certa, non sto a spiegarvi come perché è una storia lunga ma non è la classica situazione dove lui mente e in realtà con la moglie va tutto bene), perché non vuole smettere di vivere coi figli e perché ha anche paura che io, essendo più giovane, possa pentirmi e piantarlo in asso senza più niente. Io, dal canto mio, sono stra confusa perché da un lato penso a lui ogni secondo e sento di amarlo, dall'altro ho il mio fidanzato con cui sto benissimo e che vedo come padre dei miei figli. Lo so, sto dicendo cose assurde e sono un controsenso vivente, ma ormai dormo pochissimo, piango tantissimo e la mia testa è super incasinata. Non poterne parlare con qualcuno, poi, mi crea tensione. Sono 6 mesi che ho questa doppia vita, il matrimonio è alle porte, da una parte ho una vita già scritta, dall'altra un rischio enorme (rischio anche di non avere mai dei figli, vista l'età di lui), e comunque un uomo che, sento, mi ama davvero ma ha molte valide ragioni per non voler rischiare ora. Mi sento una merda col mio fidanzato, anche se sento potrei avere una vita felice con lui, nonostante questo. Ma d'altro canto.. se stessi sbagliando? Se fosse la mia seconda scelta? E di contro, se l'altro invece fosse solo una lunga infatuazione che scambio per amore? Sono troppo confusa. Scusatemi tutti e grazie dello sfogo


Ciao, immagino che lui sappia della tua situazione, cosa ti consiglia di fare riguardo al tuo matrimonio?


----------



## The guardian (19 Febbraio 2018)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Ciao, immagino che lui sappia della tua situazione, cosa ti consiglia di fare riguardo al tuo matrimonio?


credo che in questo momento interessi a tutti e due fare una gran ginnastica e basta


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Si tratta di *due incapaci di intendere e di volere *che si ingannano a vicenda.
> Il punto critico arriva quando lei comincia a tempestarti con domande sulla moglie, che mettono oggettivamente in difficoltà.
> La difficoltà sta nel far conciliare due cose *apparentemente* opposte ("lei non mi eccita quanto te" e "non rinuncio a lei per te"). Apparentemente opposte, perché *le due relazioni sono spazialmente e temporalmente asimmetriche*: più antica (rodata ma usurata) quella legittima; più fresca e avvincente (ma problematica) quella clandestina.
> Il povero amante, pressato dalle domande, comincia a lamentarsi di quello che oggettivamente non va e lei fa partire la dichiarazione di guerra con un "*ma come, tu accetti queste cose*"?
> ...


Basta stoppare tutto da subito
Da tradita l’idea che tu possa parlare di me o rispondere a domande su me sarebbe inconciliabile con il tentativo di ricostruire


----------



## The guardian (19 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Basta stoppare tutto da subito
> Da tradita l’idea che tu possa parlare di me o rispondere a domande su me sarebbe inconciliabile con il tentativo di ricostruire


è.........ci riuscissero tutti non saremmo qui a discutere


----------



## MariLea (19 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> ............................................
> La risposta giusta sarebbe "si, accetto queste cose, anche perché (tempo due anni) con te sarebbe lo stesso".
> Ma eviti, perché hai paura di perdere il bottino.


Alla fin fine questa è la realtà


----------



## Rose123 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Grazie a tutti delle vostre risposta, cerco di rispondere a chi mi ha fatto delle domande. Per quanto riguarda il sesso col mio fidanzato fino a qualche tempo fa pensavo andasse bene, ma ora che sono 6 mesi che lo faccio con l'altro mi rendo conto che forse era solo illusione. Con quest'uomo faccio davvero l'amore, lui mi fa sentire desiderata. Il mio fidanzato nel rapporto, invece, pensa più a se stesso, non mi tocca o abbraccia o bacia come se mi desiderasse.. è difficile spiegarlo a parole. Considero perfetto il mio fidanzato perché mi ama davvero, con lui ho tantissime cose in comune nonostante siamo caratterialmente molto diversi. È attento alle mie esigenze, dolce, fino a questo punto avevamo dialogo, mi ha fatto la proposta di matrimonio dei sogni e stiamo progettando il matrimonio dei sogni, come padre lo vedo ideale, e nonostante questa persona in più io con lui continuo ad avere il rapporto di prima, anche se dei piccoli cambiamenti ci sono stati, e lui secondo me se n'è accorto ma crede io sia solo nervosa per altre cose. Il matrimonio cmq è già tutto organizzato e mi sento anche male all'idea di mandare tutto a monte, purtroppo spesso prendiamo decisioni anche per non deludere gli altri e lo dico a malincuore. A ogni modo, per quanto riguarda il "Ti amo" con l'amante in realtà è stato lui il primo a dirmelo, poi più avanti ho corrisposto, e continuiamo a dircelo perché lo sentiamo. È come se la testa mi dicesse una cosa e il cuore un'altra. Lui anni fa ha già avuto una situazione analoga, in quell'occasione dopo parecchio decise di lasciare la famiglia, in quel momento l'amante di allora cambiò idea e rimase col marito. Lui dice che da allora ci va coi piedi di piombo, infatti quando mi dice che non lascia la famiglia dice che "per ora" questa è la sua scelta, che ora è più grande e ha capito che deve restare coi figli perché, in estrema sintesi, dentro casa lui fa loro da padre ma anche da madre, e ha paura che separandosi lascerebbero comunque i figli a lei, e lei non è in grado di farli crescere nel modo migliore, inoltre teme di non poterli vedere. Inoltre aggiunge che comunque io e lui ci conosciamo da poco per fare questo salto, dice che è meglio se mi sposo perché con il mio ragazzo posso avere un futuro, invece con lui magari un figlio non si riuscirebbe a fare, con lui non ci sarebbe il matrimonio dei sogni, con lui dovrei affrontare la situazione di stare con un divorziato che lotta per vedere i figli, ecc. Insomma, questa è in sintesi la situazione..


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo dici perché in quel momento lo senti
> 
> Che vale x quel momento.. solo che si è portati a dargli significati eterni
> 
> ...


ma si prendono seriamente, anche i vaffanculo, tanto è che rimane rancore.
Alcune emozioni forti, trasmesse come tali restano impresse a chi le riceve


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> è.........ci riuscissero tutti non saremmo qui a discutere


:up::up:


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma si prendono seriamente, anche i vaffanculo, tanto è che rimane rancore.
> Alcune emozioni forti, trasmesse come tali restano impresse a chi le riceve


Su questo sono d'accordo... Ma restano quello che sono.

Se stavo dietro a tutti i "ti amo" che mi son stati detti, ero un disgraziato che girava le strade :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> è.........ci riuscissero tutti non saremmo qui a discutere


Stoppare certi discorsi non i tradimenti
Io certi discorsi non li ho mai fatti ma io tradito comunque e sono qui


----------



## Hellseven (19 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi ha dentro sé un'irresistibile desiderio di sentirsi vivo.


Mi piace molto quello che hai scritto, Lo faccio e lo sento mio. Halleluja.


----------



## Hellseven (19 Febbraio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> un ripensamento del tuo prossimo matrimonio lo farei perchè l'inizio non lo vedo promettente


ti ho verdato :-D


----------



## Hellseven (19 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Nella vita ho notato che alcune donne hanno il costante bisogno di innamorarsi di loro stesse.
> Quando arrivano alle soglie di un progetto, quando questo è definito, nuovamente cercano motivazioni per metterlo in discussione, cercando situazioni e storie in cui ripropongono quella parte di loro che hanno messo da parte per allearsi con un uomo escludendo finalmente la competizione.
> Parole come amore, innamoramento, passione sgorgano nuovamente impetuose nei discorsi pieni di dubbi, ma gonfi di emozioni che non riescono a comprendere, perché razionalmente sanno che non hanno nulla che manchi tra tutto quello che ambivano a raggiungere.
> E' che il ruolo di queste donne resta sempre ancorato alla competizione, e la competizione alla conquista, e quando questa si è attuata a nuovi territori da dominare, nuove persone da sedurre, nuovi obiettivi da raggiungere.
> ...


Mica solo le signore ! Anche alcuni maschietti hanno bisogno di vivere un pò di collezione Harmony semel in anno ....


----------



## Manon Lescaut (19 Febbraio 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi piace molto quello che hai scritto, Lo faccio e lo sento mio. Halleluja.


Sì, anche a me.
a parte l'apostrofo :mexican:


----------



## Manon Lescaut (19 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> credo che in questo momento interessi a tutti e due fare una gran ginnastica e basta


Sì certo, ma può essere un indicatore anche un suo eventuale consiglio in un senso o nell'altro. Per capire che tipo di persona è.


----------



## Hellseven (19 Febbraio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....a me questa cosa che i maschi ammogliati di mezza età sono sempre i "mostri ingannatori" di verginali donzelle non suona molto bene.
> Non dico che la circonvenzione sia in senso inverso ma semplicemente che hanno due percorsi diversi, idee sul futuro diverse ma la contempo si sono trovati....


Senti, io ho una marea di difetti, ma tendo a essere sempre modesto e onesto intellettualmente: se ti dicessi che mi sono capitate verginali donzelle che hanno tacciato il qui presente mostro ingannatore di ricchionagine perché  anziché agire da mostro ha capito l'antifona ed ha fatto vari passi indietro, scappando a gambe levate? Mi crederesti?


----------



## Hellseven (19 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il necessario per andarci in motel insieme e passare dei bei momenti in compagnia.
> Non certo per condividere dei progetti: ti fideresti mai di uno che tradisce il partner con te?
> Trovare una persona a cui poter accordare la fiducia necessaria per progettare una convivenza, comprare casa insieme e fare dei figli non è cosa frequente.
> Illudersi che possa assumere questo ruolo un amante sposato e con dei figli è da sciocchi.
> ...


Sei un uomo saggio e parli bene, senza supponenza peraltro: se fossi gaio ti corteggerei sallo.


----------



## Hellseven (19 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo dici perché in quel momento lo senti
> 
> Che vale x quel momento.. solo che si è portati a dargli significati eterni
> 
> ...


:up: quoto.


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2018)

Rose123 ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti delle vostre risposta, cerco di rispondere a chi mi ha fatto delle domande. Per quanto riguarda il sesso col mio fidanzato fino a qualche tempo fa pensavo andasse bene, ma ora che sono 6 mesi che lo faccio con l'altro mi rendo conto che forse era solo illusione. Con quest'uomo faccio davvero l'amore, lui mi fa sentire desiderata. Il mio fidanzato nel rapporto, invece, pensa più a se stesso, non mi tocca o abbraccia o bacia come se mi desiderasse.. è difficile spiegarlo a parole. Considero perfetto il mio fidanzato perché mi ama davvero, con lui ho tantissime cose in comune nonostante siamo caratterialmente molto diversi. È attento alle mie esigenze, dolce, fino a questo punto avevamo dialogo, mi ha fatto la proposta di matrimonio dei sogni e stiamo progettando il matrimonio dei sogni, come padre lo vedo ideale, e nonostante questa persona in più io con lui continuo ad avere il rapporto di prima, anche se dei piccoli cambiamenti ci sono stati, e lui secondo me se n'è accorto ma crede io sia solo nervosa per altre cose. Il matrimonio cmq è già tutto organizzato e mi sento anche male all'idea di mandare tutto a monte, purtroppo spesso prendiamo decisioni anche per non deludere gli altri e lo dico a malincuore. A ogni modo, per quanto riguarda il "Ti amo" con l'amante in realtà è stato lui il primo a dirmelo, poi più avanti ho corrisposto, e continuiamo a dircelo perché lo sentiamo. È come se la testa mi dicesse una cosa e il cuore un'altra. Lui anni fa ha già avuto una situazione analoga, in quell'occasione dopo parecchio decise di lasciare la famiglia, in quel momento l'amante di allora cambiò idea e rimase col marito. Lui dice che da allora ci va coi piedi di piombo, infatti quando mi dice che non lascia la famiglia dice che "per ora" questa è la sua scelta, che ora è più grande e ha capito che deve restare coi figli perché, in estrema sintesi, dentro casa lui fa loro da padre ma anche da madre, e ha paura che separandosi lascerebbero comunque i figli a lei, e lei non è in grado di farli crescere nel modo migliore, inoltre teme di non poterli vedere. Inoltre aggiunge che comunque io e lui ci conosciamo da poco per fare questo salto, dice che è meglio se mi sposo perché con il mio ragazzo posso avere un futuro, invece con lui magari un figlio non si riuscirebbe a fare, con lui non ci sarebbe il matrimonio dei sogni, con lui dovrei affrontare la situazione di stare con un divorziato che lotta per vedere i figli, ecc. Insomma, questa è in sintesi la situazione..


lui mi sembra molto più centrato di te.    dagli retta, valuta tu se sia il caso di sposarti in queste condizioni.

e valuta anche che non sia il cuore che ti parla, ma qualcosa più in basso.    che se il nodo è solo che sto tipo, per età e capacità, ti scopa meglio del tuo fidanzato, allora hai un problema da risolvere col tuo fidanzato molto più banale.


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> lui mi sembra molto più centrato di te.    dagli retta, valuta tu se sia il caso di sposarti in queste condizioni.
> 
> e valuta anche che non sia il cuore che ti parla, ma qualcosa più in basso.    che se il nodo è solo che sto tipo, per età e capacità, *ti scopa meglio del tuo fidanzato*, allora hai un problema da risolvere col tuo fidanzato molto più banale.


...chi sa perché gli amanti (in generale) scopano sempre meglio dei rispettivi partner e che cazzo.......:rotfl:


----------



## Manon Lescaut (19 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> lui mi sembra molto più centrato di te.    dagli retta, valuta tu se sia il caso di sposarti in queste condizioni.
> 
> e valuta anche che non sia il cuore che ti parla, ma qualcosa più in basso.    che se il nodo è solo che sto tipo, per età e capacità, ti scopa meglio del tuo fidanzato, allora hai un problema da risolvere col tuo fidanzato molto più banale.


Aggiungo che per quanto possa sembrare difficile adesso fermare la macchina matrimonio, sarà molto più complicato distruggerla dopo.


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Febbraio 2018)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Aggiungo che per quanto possa sembrare adesso fermare la macchina matrimonio, sarà molto più complicato distruggerla dopo.


ma è anche una questione di rispetto (mica da poco) per una persona che è stata con te per sei anni e vuole sposarti ed averi dei figli.
Nella vita tutti sbagliano, la differenza la fa come poni rimedio ai tuoi errori.


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ...chi sa perché gli amanti (in generale) scopano sempre meglio dei rispettivi partner e che cazzo.......:rotfl:


Per nocciola no


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Per nocciola no



......sfigata nella scelta dell'amante.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (19 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ma è anche una questione di rispetto (mica da poco) per una persona che è stata con te per sei anni e vuole sposarti ed averi dei figli.
> Nella vita tutti sbagliano, la differenza la fa come poni rimedio ai tuoi errori.


Certo a me fa orrore pensare di sposarmi con qualcuno che intanto ha un'altra relazione.
Ma il traditore e il tradito vedono le cose da punti di vista troppo diversi, e qui stiamo rispondendo a lei


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Si dovrebbe fare la prova coniuge e amante insieme.... Così uno vede e può trarre le giuste conclusioni.


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Aggiungo che per quanto possa sembrare adesso fermare la macchina matrimonio, sarà molto più complicato distruggerla dopo.


Altra: si sposa si fa ingravidare dall’amante, lei ha il frutto dell’ammore, l’amante ha i suoi figli, il cornuto contento e vissero tutti felici


----------



## Manon Lescaut (19 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Si dovrebbe fare la prova coniuge e amante insieme.... Così uno vede e può trarre le giuste conclusioni.


senza arrivare a tanto, banalmente in genere se si viene beccati le idee diventano istantaneamente chiare ;-)


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Febbraio 2018)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Certo a me fa orrore pensare di sposarmi con qualcuno che intanto ha un'altra relazione.
> Ma il traditore e il tradito vedono le cose da punti di vista troppo diversi, e qui stiamo rispondendo a lei


penso che indipendentemente il punto di vista rimane sempre uno "il rispetto" per le persone (e non vale solo per questo argomento)


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Le idee sono chiare anche prima...
E che meglio confidarsi con l'amante che con il coniuge.
L'amante parte da una condizione vantaggiosa.


----------



## sheldon (19 Febbraio 2018)

*Ascolta*

I matrimoni anche quando partono con ottimi presupposti alle volte entrano in profonda crisi,perchè la vita a due insieme è piu' complicata del vedersi quando ognuno è a casa propria.
Il tuo rapporto ufficiale è gia'  in forte crisi,sei gia' attratta da un altro,il sesso con lui è piu' bello che con l'ufficiale,se lui lasciasse la moglie forse  prenderesti un'altra decisione...se ti sposi con l'ufficiale con questi presupposti quanto pensi durereste?
Dici che è difficile stoppare i preparativi,ma sai quanto sara' difficile dopo una separazione,magari con figli e mutuo al seguito?
Guarda,non per fare Kassandra ma il futuro del vostro matrimonio è gia' scritto e non è un futuro roseo.
Hai avuto la fortuna di capirlo prima...non lasciartela sfuggire


----------



## Manon Lescaut (19 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> penso che indipendentemente il punto di vista rimane sempre uno "il rispetto" per le persone (e non vale solo per questo argomento)


Ma a livello pratico? Posto che lei dice che ama il futuro marito e non ci sono motivi di malcontento, come giustificare il dietrofront eventuale? Come non ferirlo?


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Meglio ferirlo dopo


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Febbraio 2018)

Rose123 ha detto:


> Il matrimonio cmq è già tutto organizzato e mi sento anche male all'idea di mandare tutto a monte,


Non mandare tutto a monte, sposalo. Non distruggere ciò che stai costruendo per l'emozione di un momento.
Adesso stai impazzendo per lui, ma tutto questo finirà.
Resisti... non te ne pentirai...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Febbraio 2018)

sheldon ha detto:


> I matrimoni anche quando partono con ottimi presupposti alle volte entrano in profonda crisi,perchè la vita a due insieme è piu' complicata del vedersi quando ognuno è a casa propria.
> Il tuo rapporto ufficiale è gia'  in forte crisi,sei gia' attratta da un altro,il sesso con lui è piu' bello che con l'ufficiale,se lui lasciasse la moglie forse  prenderesti un'altra decisione...se ti sposi con l'ufficiale con questi presupposti quanto pensi durereste?
> Dici che è difficile stoppare i preparativi,ma sai quanto sara' difficile dopo una separazione,magari con figli e mutuo al seguito?
> Guarda,non per fare Kassandra ma il futuro del vostro matrimonio è gia' scritto e non è un futuro roseo.
> Hai avuto la fortuna di capirlo prima...non lasciartela sfuggire


miiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, che fastidio mi date quando spingete a distruggere...


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Che bel matrimonio spero che inviti anche l'amante ... Va festeggiato con chi si ama ...


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Che bel matrimonio spero che inviti anche l'amante ... Va festeggiato con chi si ama ...


Na strusciatina ci esce.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Che bel matrimonio spero che inviti anche l'amante ... Va festeggiato con chi si ama ...





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Na strusciatina ci esce.&#55357;&#56834;


tutti insieme appassionatamente! 
:sonar:


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Febbraio 2018)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Ma a livello pratico? Posto che lei dice che ama il futuro marito e non ci sono motivi di malcontento, come giustificare il dietrofront eventuale? Come non ferirlo?


Il non ferirlo erano un pensiero da porsi prima, come spiegare il dietrofront eventuale basta raccontargli le cose come sono andate e accettarne le conseguenze (positive o negative).


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> senza arrivare a tanto, banalmente in genere se si viene beccati le idee diventano istantaneamente chiare ;-)


Sempre cosi! Chissa perché! (Si desidera ciò che non si ha o si può perdere!!)


----------



## The guardian (19 Febbraio 2018)

Rose123 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti. Scrivo nel cuore della notte e questo già può farvi capire come stia in questo periodo. Mi trovo a scrivervi qui per la prima volta perché ho assoluto bisogno di sfogarmi e purtroppo sento di non poterlo fare con nessuno nella vita reale. Sono fidanzata da circa 6 anni con un ragazzo meraviglioso e a breve ci sposeremo. In tutti questi anni non ho mai avuto occhi che per lui e non ho mai dubitato del mio amore o del suo. Ho sempre pensato la nostra fosse una relazione quasi perfetta. Circa un anno fa ho iniziato un nuovo lavoro e lì ho incontrato un uomo, sposato, con due figli, più grande di me di oltre 10 anni. All'inizio non rientrava nemmeno tra le mie simpatie, poi però ci siamo conosciuti bene, sempre al lavoro, e ho iniziato a vedere da parte sua un interessamento nei miei confronti e mi sono sentita attratta da questa situazione e da lui. Nel periodo in cui lui è andato in vacanza con la famiglia e quindi non ci siamo visti per un po' ha cominciato a scrivermi messaggi, cosa mai fatta prima, e da lì è partito tutto. Ci siamo reciprocamente esposti sulla nostra attrazione e tutto è partito come un gioco. Tornato dalle ferie, dopo settimane di messaggi assidui, ci siamo baciati, e io mi sono sentita come una ragazzina, non ci capivo più niente. Quando abbiamo fatto sesso la prima volta è stato qualcosa di incredibile, tra di noi un'alchimia pazzesca, mai provata in vita mia. Nonostante questo ero piena di dubbi perché sentivo di amare il mio fidanzato e allora ho cercato di allontanarmi da quell'altro e di evitare che ricapitasse qualcosa. Lui però è stato insistente, e alla fine ho ceduto ancora. Dai nostri discorsi volevamo tenere tutto "a distanza", ma la verità è che sono passato 6 mesi e ci siamo anche detti "Ti amo". Io sono confusa perché sento di amarli entrambi, anche se non lo credevo possibile. Lui non vuole lasciare la sua situazione familiare nonostante con la moglie non vada (e di questo ne sono certa, non sto a spiegarvi come perché è una storia lunga ma non è la classica situazione dove lui mente e in realtà con la moglie va tutto bene), perché non vuole smettere di vivere coi figli e perché ha anche paura che io, essendo più giovane, possa pentirmi e piantarlo in asso senza più niente. Io, dal canto mio, sono stra confusa perché da un lato penso a lui ogni secondo e sento di amarlo, dall'altro ho il mio fidanzato con cui sto benissimo e che vedo come padre dei miei figli. Lo so, sto dicendo cose assurde e sono un controsenso vivente, ma ormai dormo pochissimo, piango tantissimo e la mia testa è super incasinata. Non poterne parlare con qualcuno, poi, mi crea tensione. Sono 6 mesi che ho questa doppia vita, il matrimonio è alle porte, da una parte ho una vita già scritta, dall'altra un rischio enorme (rischio anche di non avere mai dei figli, vista l'età di lui), e comunque un uomo che, sento, mi ama davvero ma ha molte valide ragioni per non voler rischiare ora. Mi sento una merda col mio fidanzato, anche se sento potrei avere una vita felice con lui, nonostante questo. Ma d'altro canto.. se stessi sbagliando? Se fosse la mia seconda scelta? E di contro, se l'altro invece fosse solo una lunga infatuazione che scambio per amore? Sono troppo confusa. Scusatemi tutti e grazie dello sfogo


Chi ci è già passato, sia da tradito che da traditore, ti consiglia di lasciare perdere il tuo matrimonio e ti dice che mandare a monte è infinitamente più semplice che sposarti, magari avere figli, e poi separarti !!!
Purtroppo tu sei dall'altra parte e vedi insormontabile il problema di un matrimonio già "imbastito".
Rifletti bene, lo hai tradito prima di sposarlo e ci hai pure goduto......lascia stare il matrimonio....


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ...chi sa perché gli amanti (in generale) scopano sempre meglio dei rispettivi partner e che cazzo.......:rotfl:


Semplicemente adrenalina, proibito e gusto della conquista....ma anche di dimostrare e darsi da fare....ci si impegna di più


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> tutti insieme appassionatamente!
> :sonar:


Se c'è amore c'è tutto. Chi siamo noi per dire che c'è qualcosa che non va??
Ormai il ristorante è confermato , le bomboniere sono carine, gli inviti sono partiti , il fotografo confermato..
Amante pronto al ritorno del viaggio di nozze  ... Perché non si dovrebbe sposare ??


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Il non ferirlo erano un pensiero da porsi prima, come spiegare il dietrofront eventuale basta raccontargli le cose come sono andate e accettarne le conseguenze (positive o negative).


Il lui la convincerà a sposarsi ha troppo da perdere.... lui.  Se viene fuori il tutto mi sa che succede quello che lui ha già pensato. Salta il suo di matrimonio.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (19 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Il non ferirlo erano un pensiero da porsi prima, come spiegare il dietrofront eventuale basta raccontargli le cose come sono andate e accettarne le conseguenze (positive o negative).


non sono troppo d'accordo con lo scaricare il proprio barile addosso all'altro.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se c'è amore c'è tutto. Chi siamo noi per dire che c'è qualcosa che non va??
> Ormai il ristorante è confermato , le bomboniere sono carine, gli inviti sono partiti , il fotografo confermato..
> Amante pronto al ritorno del viaggio di nozze  ... *Perché non si dovrebbe sposare ??*


Perché lei vuole dividere la vita con il fidanzato, lo ha detto.
E' solo una sbandata perché la passione, in una relazione clandestina, è infinitamente superiore di quella in una relazione normale.
Ma passa... Ciò che la unisci al suo fidanzato non passa.


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il lui la convincerà a sposarsi ha troppo da perdere.... lui.  Se viene fuori il tutto mi sa che succede quello che lui ha già pensato. Salta il suo di matrimonio.


Vedrai che si sposa e tromberanno felici e contenti


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ......sfigata nella scelta dell'amante.


Ma non direi proprio
Certamente le motivazioni vanno un tantino oltre a chi scopa meglio
Ognuno ha il suo modo e muove tasti magari diverso dall'altro
Non do voto alle prestazioni. Lo trovo banalizzare il tutto


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Perché lei vuole dividere la vita con il fidanzato, lo ha detto.
> E' solo una sbandata perché la passione, in una relazione clandestina, è infinitamente superiore di quella in una relazione normale.
> Ma passa... Ciò che la unisci al suo fidanzato non passa.


Sicuramente .... Per te .. questa è cotta per l'amante..


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Vedrai che si sposa e tromberanno felici e contenti


Sfondi un portone aperto.


----------



## void (19 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se c'è amore c'è tutto. Chi siamo noi per dire che c'è qualcosa che non va??
> Ormai il ristorante è confermato , le bomboniere sono carine, gli inviti sono partiti , il fotografo confermato..
> Amante pronto al ritorno del viaggio di nozze  ... Perché non si dovrebbe sposare ??



Se poi ci aggiungi che neanche il sesso con il fidanzato la soddisfa...
Perché non si dovrebbe sposare??


----------



## void (19 Febbraio 2018)

Non sei sposata, non hai figli, non hai niente da dividere.
Ma non credi sia giusto che quel poveraccio del tuo fidanzato abbia anche lui il diritto di scegliere?


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Rose123 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti. Scrivo nel cuore della notte e questo già può farvi capire come stia in questo periodo. Mi trovo a scrivervi qui per la prima volta perché ho assoluto bisogno di sfogarmi e purtroppo sento di non poterlo fare con nessuno nella vita reale. Sono fidanzata da circa 6 anni con un ragazzo meraviglioso e a breve ci sposeremo. In tutti questi anni non ho mai avuto occhi che per lui e non ho mai dubitato del mio amore o del suo. Ho sempre pensato la nostra fosse una relazione quasi perfetta. Circa un anno fa ho iniziato un nuovo lavoro e lì ho incontrato un uomo, sposato, con due figli, più grande di me di oltre 10 anni. All'inizio non rientrava nemmeno tra le mie simpatie, poi però ci siamo conosciuti bene, sempre al lavoro, e ho iniziato a vedere da parte sua un interessamento nei miei confronti e mi sono sentita attratta da questa situazione e da lui. Nel periodo in cui lui è andato in vacanza con la famiglia e quindi non ci siamo visti per un po' ha cominciato a scrivermi messaggi, cosa mai fatta prima, e da lì è partito tutto. Ci siamo reciprocamente esposti sulla nostra attrazione e tutto è partito come un gioco. Tornato dalle ferie, dopo settimane di messaggi assidui, ci siamo baciati, e io mi sono sentita come una ragazzina, non ci capivo più niente. Quando abbiamo fatto sesso la prima volta è stato qualcosa di incredibile, tra di noi un'alchimia pazzesca, mai provata in vita mia. Nonostante questo ero piena di dubbi perché sentivo di amare il mio fidanzato e allora ho cercato di allontanarmi da quell'altro e di evitare che ricapitasse qualcosa. Lui però è stato insistente, e alla fine ho ceduto ancora. Dai nostri discorsi volevamo tenere tutto "a distanza", ma la verità è che sono passato 6 mesi e ci siamo anche detti "Ti amo". Io sono confusa perché sento di amarli entrambi, anche se non lo credevo possibile. Lui non vuole lasciare la sua situazione familiare nonostante con la moglie non vada (e di questo ne sono certa, non sto a spiegarvi come perché è una storia lunga ma non è la classica situazione dove lui mente e in realtà con la moglie va tutto bene), perché non vuole smettere di vivere coi figli e perché ha anche paura che io, essendo più giovane, possa pentirmi e piantarlo in asso senza più niente. Io, dal canto mio, sono stra confusa perché da un lato penso a lui ogni secondo e sento di amarlo, dall'altro ho il mio fidanzato con cui sto benissimo e che vedo come padre dei miei figli. Lo so, sto dicendo cose assurde e sono un controsenso vivente, ma ormai dormo pochissimo, piango tantissimo e la mia testa è super incasinata. Non poterne parlare con qualcuno, poi, mi crea tensione. Sono 6 mesi che ho questa doppia vita, il matrimonio è alle porte, da una parte ho una vita già scritta, dall'altra un rischio enorme (rischio anche di non avere mai dei figli, vista l'età di lui), e comunque un uomo che, sento, mi ama davvero ma ha molte valide ragioni per non voler rischiare ora. Mi sento una merda col mio fidanzato, anche se sento potrei avere una vita felice con lui, nonostante questo. Ma d'altro canto.. se stessi sbagliando? Se fosse la mia seconda scelta? E di contro, se l'altro invece fosse solo una lunga infatuazione che scambio per amore? Sono troppo confusa. Scusatemi tutti e grazie dello sfogo


Ciao, benvenuta 

Invita a cena il tuo amante e comunicagli che hai deciso di far saltare il matrimonio per amor suo. 
Anticipa gli che lo attenderai, certa che il vostro amore supererà gli ostacoli del tempo, fino a quando non si sentirà pronto a fidarsi di te. Rassicurarlo intorno al fatto che amerai i suoi figli come fossero tuoi. 

Guardalo bene negli occhi, mentre gli dichiari tutto questo. 
Le parole saranno molto relative. 

Vedrai che non ti resteranno molti dubbi, su di lui. 

Col tuo perfetto futuro marito, è un'altra storia. 
Sei sicura di volerti sposare? Mica c'è una direttiva marziale a riguardo. 

Perché ti sposi?


----------



## ologramma (19 Febbraio 2018)

Rose123 ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti delle vostre risposta, cerco di rispondere a chi mi ha fatto delle domande. Per quanto riguarda il sesso col mio fidanzato fino a qualche tempo fa pensavo andasse bene, ma ora che sono 6 mesi che lo faccio con l'altro mi rendo conto che forse era solo illusione. Con quest'uomo faccio davvero l'amore, lui mi fa sentire desiderata. Il mio fidanzato nel rapporto, invece, pensa più a se stesso, non mi tocca o abbraccia o bacia come se mi desiderasse.. è difficile spiegarlo a parole. Considero perfetto il mio fidanzato perché mi ama davvero, con lui ho tantissime cose in comune nonostante siamo caratterialmente molto diversi. È attento alle mie esigenze, dolce, fino a questo punto avevamo dialogo, mi ha fatto la proposta di matrimonio dei sogni e stiamo progettando il matrimonio dei sogni, come padre lo vedo ideale, e nonostante questa persona in più io con lui continuo ad avere il rapporto di prima, anche se dei piccoli cambiamenti ci sono stati, e lui secondo me se n'è accorto ma crede io sia solo nervosa per altre cose. Il matrimonio cmq è già tutto organizzato e mi sento anche male all'idea di mandare tutto a monte, purtroppo spesso prendiamo decisioni anche per non deludere gli altri e lo dico a malincuore. A ogni modo, per quanto riguarda il "Ti amo" con l'amante in realtà è stato lui il primo a dirmelo, poi più avanti ho corrisposto, e continuiamo a dircelo perché lo sentiamo. È come se la testa mi dicesse una cosa e il cuore un'altra. Lui anni fa ha già avuto una situazione analoga, in quell'occasione dopo parecchio decise di lasciare la famiglia, in quel momento l'amante di allora cambiò idea e rimase col marito. Lui dice che da allora ci va coi piedi di piombo, infatti quando mi dice che non lascia la famiglia dice che "per ora" questa è la sua scelta, che ora è più grande e ha capito che deve restare coi figli perché, in estrema sintesi, dentro casa lui fa loro da padre ma anche da madre, e ha paura che separandosi lascerebbero comunque i figli a lei, e lei non è in grado di farli crescere nel modo migliore, inoltre teme di non poterli vedere. Inoltre aggiunge che comunque io e lui ci conosciamo da poco per fare questo salto, dice che è meglio se mi sposo perché con il mio ragazzo posso avere un futuro, invece con lui magari un figlio non si riuscirebbe a fare, con lui non ci sarebbe il matrimonio dei sogni, con lui dovrei affrontare la situazione di stare con un divorziato che lotta per vedere i figli, ecc. Insomma, questa è in sintesi la situazione..


é un recidivo quindi doppiamente attenta , comunque se il tuo lui ufficiale non ti soddisfa  taglia il legame e vivi la passione con l'altro almeno non lo illudi il titolare e se ne farà una ragione .
Passato con un nipote dopo due anni sta di un male ma almeno ci ha fatto la croce alla sua vecchia storia


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Non sei sposata, non hai figli, non hai niente da dividere.
> Ma non credi sia giusto che quel poveraccio del tuo fidanzato abbia anche lui il diritto di scegliere?


Troppo tardi ormai la macchina è mal avviata


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Invita a cena il tuo amante e comunicagli che hai deciso di far saltare il matrimonio per amor suo.
> Anticipa gli che lo attenderai, certa che il vostro amore supererà gli ostacoli del tempo, fino a quando non si sentirà pronto a fidarsi di te. Rassicurarlo intorno al fatto che amerai i suoi figli come fossero tuoi.


Se ti avessi incontrato un quindicina di anni fa, mi avresti rivoltato come un calzino! :rotfl:


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

void ha detto:


> [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
> Se poi ci aggiungi che neanche il sesso con il fidanzato la soddisfa...
> Perché non si dovrebbe sposare??


Appunto ...si sposa perché ormai è tutto pronto ... E che fai? intanto si sposa .... Poi sti cazzi ... Appunto più so meglio è


----------



## ologramma (19 Febbraio 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> ti ho verdato :-D


grazie tante anche ad un altra 
L'esperienza  di vita conta :up:


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Se ti avessi incontrato un quindicina di anni fa, mi avresti rivoltato come un calzino! :rotfl:


Io?? :angelo:

:carneval:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Troppo tardi ormai la macchina è mal avviata


Anni fa si è sposato un amico, era luglio: tutti al suo matrimonio, brindisi, baci e abbracci.
A dicembre erano già dall'avvocato per la separazione: lei gli disse chiaro e tondo che aveva un altro già da prima del matrimonio ma che non era riuscita a fermare la macchina.
La macchina non la fermi, è infernale: al limite si sposa e poi pondera un'eventuale separazione.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io?? :angelo:
> 
> :carneval:


E chi altri???? Sei intrigante e spaventosa allo stesso tempo! 
Così tanta intelligenza non deve entrare nel cervello di una donna: vedi che succede?


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Febbraio 2018)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> non sono troppo d'accordo con lo scaricare il proprio barile addosso all'altro.


In questo caso specifico non è così, non sono ancora sposati ed ognuno è libero di vivere e scegliere come vivere la sua vita, dopo diventa tutto più complicato soprattutto se arriveranno figli.


----------



## insane (19 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non mandare tutto a monte, sposalo. Non distruggere ciò che stai costruendo per l'emozione di un momento.
> Adesso stai impazzendo per lui, ma tutto questo finirà.
> Resisti... non te ne pentirai...


Lavori per qualche studio di avvocati matrimonialisti?


----------



## The guardian (19 Febbraio 2018)

Rose123 ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti delle vostre risposta, cerco di rispondere a chi mi ha fatto delle domande. Per quanto riguarda il sesso col mio fidanzato fino a qualche tempo fa pensavo andasse bene, ma ora che sono 6 mesi che lo faccio con l'altro mi rendo conto che forse era solo illusione. Con quest'uomo faccio davvero l'amore, lui mi fa sentire desiderata. Il mio fidanzato nel rapporto, invece, pensa più a se stesso, non mi tocca o abbraccia o bacia come se mi desiderasse.. è difficile spiegarlo a parole. Considero perfetto il mio fidanzato perché mi ama davvero, con lui ho tantissime cose in comune nonostante siamo caratterialmente molto diversi. È attento alle mie esigenze, dolce, fino a questo punto avevamo dialogo, mi ha fatto la proposta di matrimonio dei sogni e stiamo progettando il matrimonio dei sogni, come padre lo vedo ideale, e nonostante questa persona in più io con lui continuo ad avere il rapporto di prima, anche se dei piccoli cambiamenti ci sono stati, e lui secondo me se n'è accorto ma crede io sia solo nervosa per altre cose. Il matrimonio cmq è già tutto organizzato e mi sento anche male all'idea di mandare tutto a monte, purtroppo spesso prendiamo decisioni anche per non deludere gli altri e lo dico a malincuore. A ogni modo, per quanto riguarda il "Ti amo" con l'amante in realtà è stato lui il primo a dirmelo, poi più avanti ho corrisposto, e continuiamo a dircelo perché lo sentiamo. È come se la testa mi dicesse una cosa e il cuore un'altra. Lui anni fa ha già avuto una situazione analoga, in quell'occasione dopo parecchio decise di lasciare la famiglia, in quel momento l'amante di allora cambiò idea e rimase col marito. Lui dice che da allora ci va coi piedi di piombo, infatti quando mi dice che non lascia la famiglia dice che "per ora" questa è la sua scelta, che ora è più grande e ha capito che deve restare coi figli perché, in estrema sintesi, dentro casa lui fa loro da padre ma anche da madre, e ha paura che separandosi lascerebbero comunque i figli a lei, e lei non è in grado di farli crescere nel modo migliore, inoltre teme di non poterli vedere. Inoltre aggiunge che comunque io e lui ci conosciamo da poco per fare questo salto, dice che è meglio se mi sposo perché con il mio ragazzo posso avere un futuro, invece con lui magari un figlio non si riuscirebbe a fare, con lui non ci sarebbe il matrimonio dei sogni, con lui dovrei affrontare la situazione di stare con un divorziato che lotta per vedere i figli, ecc. Insomma, questa è in sintesi la situazione..


si sei davvero molto confusa !! e il tuo amante , recidivo e quindi esperto, fa il furbo, non vuole perdere il divertimento con te. 
Per quanto sia difficile bloccare il matrimonio, secondo me lo devi bloccare.
A parte che se non hai il coraggio ti basta un whatsapp al tuo fidanzatino con su scritto: ti sto tradendo e amo il mio amante; poi ci penserà lui


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E chi altri???? Sei intrigante e spaventosa allo stesso tempo!
> Così tanta intelligenza non deve entrare nel cervello di una donna: vedi che succede?


Tu quoque, orbis


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma non direi proprio
> Certamente le motivazioni vanno un tantino oltre a chi scopa meglio
> Ognuno ha il suo modo e muove tasti magari diverso dall'altro
> Non do voto alle prestazioni. Lo trovo banalizzare il tutto


...non conosco la tua storia perdonami. era solo una risposta "simpatica" ad un commento di un mio compaesano.
Concordo con te per il resto.


----------



## Foglia (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuta
> 
> Invita a cena il tuo amante e comunicagli che hai deciso di far saltare il matrimonio per amor suo.
> Anticipa gli che lo attenderai, certa che il vostro amore supererà gli ostacoli del tempo, fino a quando non si sentirà pronto a fidarsi di te. Rassicurarlo intorno al fatto che amerai i suoi figli come fossero tuoi.
> ...


Beh. Se io fossi nell'amante, di fronte a una che dopo sei mesi di Pucci Pucci mi promette tutta sta roba, me la darei a gambe a prescindere dalle mie possibili intenzioni future eh 
Ma non per codardia, proprio per buon senso.


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuta
> 
> Invita a cena il tuo amante e comunicagli che hai deciso di far saltare il matrimonio per amor suo.
> Anticipa gli che lo attenderai, certa che il vostro amore supererà gli ostacoli del tempo, fino a quando non si sentirà pronto a fidarsi di te. Rassicurarlo intorno al fatto che amerai i suoi figli come fossero tuoi.
> ...


La cena leggera ... Un brodino va più che bene ...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Tu quoque, orbis&#55357;&#56834;


e chi se no! :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> e chi se no! :rotfl:


Lascia stare che ti fa o’ culo a’ cappiell’ e’ prevet’


----------



## Foglia (19 Febbraio 2018)

sheldon ha detto:


> I matrimoni anche quando partono con ottimi presupposti alle volte entrano in profonda crisi,perchè la vita a due insieme è piu' complicata del vedersi quando ognuno è a casa propria.
> Il tuo rapporto ufficiale è gia'  in forte crisi,sei gia' attratta da un altro,il sesso con lui è piu' bello che con l'ufficiale,se lui lasciasse la moglie forse  prenderesti un'altra decisione...se ti sposi con l'ufficiale con questi presupposti quanto pensi durereste?
> Dici che è difficile stoppare i preparativi,ma sai quanto sara' difficile dopo una separazione,magari con figli e mutuo al seguito?
> Guarda,non per fare Kassandra ma il futuro del vostro matrimonio è gia' scritto e non è un futuro roseo.
> Hai avuto la fortuna di capirlo prima...non lasciartela sfuggire


Verde e quoto.
Aggiungo che spesso, nel "fermare la macchina", si ha più paura delle reazioni dei terzi che non del fatto in sé. Ne ho sentite di persone che per questo motivo hanno davvero complicato la loro vita con una successiva separazione.

Cosa vuoi che siano un po' di aspettative deluse, una disdetta in chiesa e al ristorante, o anche i mobili o la casa da rivendere, nella peggiore delle ipotesi i parenti delusi (che poi se ne fanno una ragione). O gli amici cui dire un perché. Di fronte alla propria vita


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Beh. Se io fossi nell'amante, di fronte a una che dopo sei mesi di Pucci Pucci mi promette tutta sta roba, me la darei a gambe a prescindere dalle mie possibili intenzioni future eh
> Ma non per codardia, proprio per buon senso.


Beh. Se l'è scelta lui vicina al matrimonio. 

Direi che il buon senso, riguarderebbe l'aver valutato anche questo rischio. 

Non pensi? 

Lei è liberissima di far saltare il matrimonio esattamente per queste ragioni. A quanto dice lei, lui non ha messo vincoli che derivano da suoi voleri. Ha messo vincoli situazionali a possibili evoluzioni. 

Lei gli sta risolvendo alcuni di quei punti, così

È sempre molto interessante prospettare le soluzioni ai problemi


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Lascia stare che ti fa o’ culo a’ cappiell’ e’ prevet’


Qui lo dico e qui lo nego: quando sono entrato nel forum un po' di messaggi a [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] li ho mandati: mi intrigava da morire.
Adesso che ho capito che tipino è, me ne starei almeno 20 km (in linea d'aria) di distanza da lei.


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E chi altri???? Sei intrigante e spaventosa allo stesso tempo!
> Così tanta intelligenza non deve entrare nel cervello di una donna: vedi che succede?


:rotfl:

Sei terribile:carneval:


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Qui lo dico e qui lo nego: quando sono entrato nel forum un po' di messaggi a [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] li ho mandati: mi intrigava da morire.
> Adesso che ho capito che tipino è, me ne starei almeno 20 km (in linea d'aria) di distanza da lei.


So essere dolcissima...ogni tanto


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La cena leggera ... Un brodino va più che bene ...


Ma che brodino!! 

Una bella cena...è l'amore


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> So essere dolcissima...ogni tanto


Quando dormi


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma che brodino!!
> 
> Una bella cena...è l'amore [emoji177] [emoji177]


Si dopo ... Mai trombare a panza piena ....


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Si dopo ... Mai trombare a panza piena ....


Dopo,  dopo si tromba. 
Prima si chiacchiera. 

Il desiderio è bello anche nutrirlo con l'attesa...


----------



## Foglia (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh. Se l'è scelta lui vicina al matrimonio.
> 
> Direi che il buon senso, riguarderebbe l'aver valutato anche questo rischio.
> 
> ...


Lui le ha detto che non vuole separarsi dai figli. A me e' parso abbastanza tranciante, nulla potrebbe lei contro questa situazione. Perciò credo che lui le abbia escluso qualsiasi sviluppo. Detto ciò.... A che servirebbe allontanarlo? Io ora come ora non lo allontanerei mica. Mi allontanerei dal fidanzato, e' chiaro che in questa fase il problema non è la tentazione data dall'amante, quanto piuttosto l'interesse per il fidanzato.


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dopo,  dopo si tromba.
> Prima si chiacchiera.
> 
> Il desiderio è bello anche nutrirlo con l'attesa...


Per mangiare lo può invitare al matrimonio con la sua famiglia ...


----------



## danny (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuta
> 
> Invita a cena il tuo amante e comunicagli che hai deciso di far saltare il matrimonio per amor suo.
> Anticipa gli che lo attenderai, certa che il vostro amore supererà gli ostacoli del tempo, fino a quando non si sentirà pronto a fidarsi di te. Rassicurarlo intorno al fatto che amerai i suoi figli come fossero tuoi.
> ...


:up:


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Lui le ha detto che non vuole separarsi dai figli. A me e' parso abbastanza tranciante, nulla potrebbe lei contro questa situazione. Perciò credo che lui le abbia escluso qualsiasi sviluppo. Detto ciò.... A che servirebbe allontanarlo? Io ora come ora non lo allontanerei mica. Mi allontanerei dal fidanzato, e' chiaro che in questa fase il problema non è la tentazione data dall'amante, quanto piuttosto l'interesse per il fidanzato.


Ma cosa vedi di strano nel prendere posizione da parte di lei? 

Lui ha preso la sua posizione. Lei prende la sua.
Se lui non la sa sostenere...beh..ci farei una riflessione sul tipo che è, tu no? 

Chiarezza è esprimere una posizione propria. Non usare situazioni evidenti per girare attorno alle cose. 

È lui non è chiaro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Si dovrebbe fare la prova coniuge e amante insieme.... Così uno vede e può trarre le giuste conclusioni.


 vince l'amante, che per altro è già sposato. Quindi ciccia


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> So essere dolcissima...ogni tanto


Ti amo :inlove:


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vince l'amante, che per altro è già sposato. Quindi ciccia


E allora .... La soluzione è sposarsi ??


----------



## patroclo (19 Febbraio 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Senti, io ho una marea di difetti, ma tendo a essere sempre modesto e onesto intellettualmente: se ti dicessi che mi sono capitate verginali donzelle che hanno tacciato il qui presente mostro ingannatore di ricchionagine perché  anziché agire da mostro ha capito l'antifona ed ha fatto vari passi indietro, scappando a gambe levate? Mi crederesti?


....dillo a ginevra e a chi continua a sostenere la santità/incapacità di pensare e agire delle donne ( ....almeno finche non si scopano il loro marito)


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ...chi sa perché gli amanti (in generale) scopano sempre meglio dei rispettivi partner e che cazzo.......:rotfl:





Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Aggiungo che per quanto possa sembrare difficile adesso fermare la macchina matrimonio, sarà molto più complicato distruggerla dopo.


si sottovaluta troppo spesso l'importanza della soddisfazione sessuale all'interno di una coppia, anche nel mediolungo periodo, come elemento di analisi.


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma cosa vedi di strano nel prendere posizione da parte di lei?
> 
> Lui ha preso la sua posizione. Lei prende la sua.
> Se lui non la sa sostenere...beh..ci farei una riflessione sul tipo che è, tu no?
> ...


lui chi?  il tipo sposato che ha la relazione con la nostra nuova amica?  e che c'è di non chiaro?


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Lui tromba


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E allora .... La soluzione è sposarsi ??


no, trovare un valido sostituo è l'unica via d'uscita


----------



## Foglia (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma cosa vedi di strano nel prendere posizione da parte di lei?
> 
> Lui ha preso la sua posizione. Lei prende la sua.
> Se lui non la sa sostenere...beh..ci farei una riflessione sul tipo che è, tu no?
> ...


Concordo in punto di principio, ma non in questo specifico caso.

Lei, fidanzata, ha conosciuto lui, sposato e con figli. Lui le ha detto che al suo matrimonio non rinuncia.
Non è che e' mancata la chiarezza, mancherebbe piuttosto da parte di lei fare si' di rimescolare queste carte, mettendolo in condizione di essere lui ad allontanarsi. Perché questi giochi si fanno lealmente la' dove non si conosce con anticipo la risposta della controparte. Allora, se lei ritenesse che le cose potrebbero cambiare, avrebbe un senso. Qui e' chiaro che lui non intende separarsi. Allora questo  "rimescolamento" mi pare piuttosto l'alibi per non essere chiari. Non la provocazione volta a chiarezza.


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no, trovare un valido sostituo è l'unica via d'uscita


Appunto...ma probabilmente l'amante non accetterà .... E poi ??
Si sposerà e continuerà a trombare con l'amante sperando che cambi idea??


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ...non conosco la tua storia perdonami. era solo una risposta "simpatica" ad un commento di un mio compaesano.
> Concordo con te per il resto.


Spero di non aver risposto piccata
Sono un tantino prevenuta in questi giorni


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ma siete tutti fuori! Ma secondo voi una coppia che sta per sposarsi si molla così?
Sarebbe da folli farli. 
Non spingete le persone verso la follia.


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> lui chi?  il tipo sposato che ha la relazione con la nostra nuova amica?  e che c'è di non chiaro?


Rispondo da pc. 
Su cel  è troppo faticoso :carneval:


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Spero di non aver risposto piccata
> Sono un tantino prevenuta in questi giorni


No, no ci mancherebbe
Diciamo sulla difensiva


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma siete tutti fuori! Ma secondo voi una coppia che sta per sposarsi si molla così?
> Sarebbe da folli farli.
> Non spingete le persone verso la follia.


...... non proprio così...... al ristorante per una mangiata con amici e parenti, senza passare per la chiesa, la farei.......


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Si può festeggiare anche per lo scampato pericolo


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ti amo :inlove:


Sei arrivato secondo.


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no, trovare un valido sostituo è l'unica via d'uscita


Che racchiuda amante e fidanzato.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sei arrivato secondo.&#55357;&#56834;


Mi ha fregato G.?


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Mi ha fregato G.?


No ho esternato il mio amore prima di te.
Comunque meglio che ci sia Giacomo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Appunto...ma probabilmente l'amante non accetterà .... E poi ??
> Si sposerà e continuerà a trombare con l'amante sperando che cambi idea??


 deve smorzare la relazione con l'amante se no non ne esce. Il problema è ci riuscirà o rimarrà in attesa per lungo periodo. 
Deve mettersi in mente che non ha futuro con lui, ma questa relazione potrebbe impedirle di averne uno.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> No ho esternato il mio amore prima di te.&#55357;&#56834;


Ti sfido a duello! :carneval:


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Che racchiuda amante e fidanzato.


esatto


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ti sfido a duello! :carneval:


Lasciamola a Giacomo


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Lasciamola a Giacomo &#55357;&#56834;


Che ci si diverta lui! :mexican:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Che racchiuda amante e fidanzato.





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> esatto


Su questo forum troppe persone confondono realtà e fantasia!
Ah, Hollywood, quanti danni...


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Lasciamola a Giacomo


chi è Giacomo?


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Che ci si diverta lui! :mexican:


No povero lui.


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Rose123 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti. Scrivo nel cuore della notte e questo già può farvi capire come stia in questo periodo. Mi trovo a scrivervi qui per la prima volta perché ho assoluto bisogno di sfogarmi e purtroppo sento di non poterlo fare con nessuno nella vita reale. Sono fidanzata da circa 6 anni con un ragazzo meraviglioso e a breve ci sposeremo. In tutti questi anni non ho mai avuto occhi che per lui e non ho mai dubitato del mio amore o del suo. Ho sempre pensato la nostra fosse una relazione quasi perfetta. Circa un anno fa ho iniziato un nuovo lavoro e lì ho incontrato un uomo, sposato, con due figli, più grande di me di oltre 10 anni. All'inizio non rientrava nemmeno tra le mie simpatie, poi però ci siamo conosciuti bene, sempre al lavoro, e ho iniziato a vedere da parte sua un interessamento nei miei confronti e mi sono sentita attratta da questa situazione e da lui. Nel periodo in cui lui è andato in vacanza con la famiglia e quindi non ci siamo visti per un po' ha cominciato a scrivermi messaggi, cosa mai fatta prima, e da lì è partito tutto. Ci siamo reciprocamente esposti sulla nostra attrazione e tutto è partito come un gioco. Tornato dalle ferie, dopo settimane di messaggi assidui, ci siamo baciati, e io mi sono sentita come una ragazzina, non ci capivo più niente. Quando abbiamo fatto sesso la prima volta è stato qualcosa di incredibile, tra di noi un'alchimia pazzesca, mai provata in vita mia. Nonostante questo ero piena di dubbi perché sentivo di amare il mio fidanzato e allora ho cercato di allontanarmi da quell'altro e di evitare che ricapitasse qualcosa. Lui però è stato insistente, e alla fine ho ceduto ancora. *Dai nostri discorsi volevamo tenere tutto "a distanza", ma la verità è che sono passato 6 mesi e ci siamo anche detti "Ti amo".* Io sono confusa perché sento di amarli entrambi, anche se non lo credevo possibile. *Lui non vuole lasciare la sua situazione familiare nonostante con la moglie non vada (e di questo ne sono certa, non sto a spiegarvi come perché è una storia lunga ma non è la classica situazione dove lui mente e in realtà con la moglie va tutto bene), perché non vuole smettere di vivere coi figli e perché ha anche paura che io, essendo più giovane, possa pentirmi e piantarlo in asso senza più niente.* Io, dal canto mio, sono stra confusa perché da un lato penso a lui ogni secondo e sento di amarlo, dall'altro ho il mio fidanzato con cui sto benissimo e che vedo come padre dei miei figli. Lo so, sto dicendo cose assurde e sono un controsenso vivente, ma ormai dormo pochissimo, piango tantissimo e la mia testa è super incasinata. Non poterne parlare con qualcuno, poi, mi crea tensione. Sono 6 mesi che ho questa doppia vita, il matrimonio è alle porte, da una parte ho una vita già scritta, dall'altra un rischio enorme (rischio anche di non avere mai dei figli, vista l'età di lui), e comunque un uomo che, sento, mi ama davvero ma ha molte valide ragioni per non voler rischiare ora. Mi sento una merda col mio fidanzato, anche se sento potrei avere una vita felice con lui, nonostante questo. Ma d'altro canto.. se stessi sbagliando? Se fosse la mia seconda scelta? E di contro, se l'altro invece fosse solo una lunga infatuazione che scambio per amore? Sono troppo confusa. Scusatemi tutti e grazie dello sfogo





perplesso ha detto:


> lui chi? il tipo sposato che ha la relazione con la nostra nuova amica? e che c'è di non chiaro?


Facciamo che io e te andiamo a cena insieme. Si avvicina il momento del dolce, io comincio a dirti che no, il dolce no. Io non posso mangiare dolci. 
Nel frattempo chiamo il cameriere, mi ordino una doppia porzione di tiramisù e me la scofano allegramente. 
Ma al contempo continuo a ripeterti che no!! io i dolci no!!giammai!!. 

Cosa prende peso nella comunicazione? 
Il mio dichiarare che di dolci non ne voglio, oppure il fatto che mi sono scofanata una doppia porzione di tiramisù?

Il nostro dongiovanni, a quanto scrive lei, ha usato e usa questa doppia comunicazione. 

Il matrimonio non lo molla. Ma la ama. 
Non lascerebbe mai i suoi figli. Ma al contempo, povero, ha paura della sua giovinezza. (in questo passaggio mi sono quasi commossa, giuro!)

La chiarezza è una continuità comunicativa. 
Non è la contemporaneità del chiudere e dell'aprire opzioni.
Che è una forma di manipolazione, invece. 
Tolgo spazio, ma creo spazio negli immaginari della speranza. 

Lei infatti è bella cotta a puntino. 

O lui è un coglione, fuso dall'ammore pure lui che non sa quello che fa e quello che sente. Oppure è un manipolatore. Consapevole o meno non lo so. 
Ma questo modo di giocare con i doppi messaggi è un modo della manipolazione. 

Così è chiaro dove lui non è chiaro? 



Cielo ha detto:


> Concordo in punto di principio, ma non in questo specifico caso.
> 
> Lei, fidanzata, ha conosciuto lui, sposato e con figli. Lui le ha detto che al suo matrimonio non rinuncia.
> Non è che e' mancata la chiarezza, mancherebbe piuttosto da parte di lei fare si' di rimescolare queste carte, mettendolo in condizione di essere lui ad allontanarsi. Perché questi giochi si fanno lealmente la' dove non si conosce con anticipo la risposta della controparte. Allora, se lei ritenesse che le cose potrebbero cambiare, avrebbe un senso. Qui e' chiaro che lui non intende separarsi. Allora questo "rimescolamento" mi pare piuttosto l'alibi per non essere chiari. Non la provocazione volta a chiarezza.


Leggi i grassetti. 
Direi che di tranciante e di chiaro c'è ben poco. 

Parlare del proprio matrimonio con l'amante, fra l'altro, o è manipolazione o è stupidità. 

In entrambi i casi, lui è corresponsabile dei castelli che lei si è costruita. 

Chiarezza è che se ti dico che il matrimonio non lo mollo, del mio matrimonio non ti dico nulla. In particolare non ti dico cose intime. (quelle che renderebbero a lei la certezza di quel che lui dice della moglie). 

Se inizio a parlarti del mio matrimonio, nei termini in cui ne parla lui poi, storia particolare, l'amore per i figli ma questo amore giovane e puro, bello con lei...a cui per nobiltà d'animo però rinuncia, dolorosamente....
la chiarezza è già scivolata per lo scarico dal mio punto di vista. 

Non POSSO lasciare il mio matrimonio, i miei figli...ma ti amooo...mi scende la lacrimuccia :facepalm:

E' fra l'altro una trama trita e ritrita degli harmony questa...:carneval:

Aver dieci anni di più è una responsabilità. 
Non sono pochi. 
Un amante con dieci anni di più, a maggior ragione dovrebbe aver cura della sua giovinetta e, avendo già deciso che il suo matrimonio non lo sfascia (e ti credo) dovrebbe anche avere la delicatezza di mandare messaggi chiari e inequivocabili a riguardo. 

I grassetti, sono tutto fuorchè chiaro e inequivocabile. (io un uomo del genere...lo cucinerei sulla graticola ...con amore, of course). 

E lei, fra l'altro, sta davvero mettendo in discussione il suo matrimonio. 
Quindi, visto che lui le ha raccontato tanto del suo, non vedo perchè lei non dovrebbe a sua volta raccontare di se stessa. 

Ero provocatoria. 
Ma non solo provocatoria. 

C'era un fondo di serietà. Sono corresponsabili di questa situazione. Si amano. 
Non è mica questo l'amore? 

Affrontare insieme le cose? 

Non sono ironica. 
Sono molto seria.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Su questo forum troppe persone confondono realtà e fantasia!
> Ah, Hollywood, quanti danni...


perché non è possibile un buon compromesso, un uomo con b io ne qualità di marito e ottimo amante.


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Su questo forum troppe persone confondono realtà e fantasia!
> Ah, Hollywood, quanti danni...


Va beh meglio il 2x1.


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> deve smorzare la relazione con l'amante se no non ne esce. Il problema è ci riuscirà o rimarrà in attesa per lungo periodo.
> Deve mettersi in mente che non ha futuro con lui, ma questa relazione potrebbe impedirle di averne uno.


Quando ci si perde la capa ... è dura ...


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> :up:


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Quando ci si perde la capa ... è dura ...


 non è facile per lei,prendere una decisione.
Perché spetta a lei troncare, lui lo farà solo quando stufo e diventa pericoloso


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non è facile per lei,prendere una decisione.
> Perché spetta a lei troncare, lui lo farà solo quando stufo e diventa pericoloso


Si ma dovrebbe stoppare il matrimonio .... Visto che sessualmente il futuro marito non la soddisfa ..


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ti amo :inlove:





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sei arrivato secondo.





Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Mi ha fregato G.?





Blaise53 ha detto:


> No ho esternato il mio amore prima di te.
> Comunque meglio che ci sia Giacomo.





Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ti sfido a duello! :carneval:





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Lasciamola a Giacomo





Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Che ci si diverta lui! :mexican:





Blaise53 ha detto:


> No povero lui.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

impertinenti!!!



Il duello era una bella idea però....stavo già pensando al vestito da indossare


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> chi è Giacomo?


E' G. 

Ha deciso che si chiama Giacomo...e chi sono io per mettergli dubbi a riguardo?


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Per mangiare lo può invitare al matrimonio con la sua famiglia ...


Potrebbe proporglielo! 

In ricordo e memoria della funzione dei mentori del tempo che fu...(anche  se questo mi sembra un gran poco mentore e un gran tanto paraculo)


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' G.
> 
> Ha deciso che si chiama Giacomo...e chi sono io per mettergli dubbi a riguardo?


È più da . G


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Potrebbe proporglielo!
> 
> In ricordo e memoria della funzione dei mentori del tempo che fu...(anche  se questo mi sembra un gran poco mentore e un gran tanto paraculo)


No paraculo si sta parando il culo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' G.
> 
> Ha deciso che si chiama Giacomo...e chi sono io per mettergli dubbi a riguardo?


 assolutamente  e Giacomo sia


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> È più da . G



dici?


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


>


a me pare invece chiarissimo che il tipo se la sta rigirando come un pedalino.    perchè più lui fa il magnanimo che le indica la via della salvezza, più lei si lega a lui.

il discorso mi pare fin banale:   ti voglio scopare, ma non ti voglio tra i piedi che di moglie me ne basta già una.
quindi se Rose si sposa e mette su famiglia, lui si preserva dal rischio che questa gli si piazzi sul pianerottolo di casa.

però io più che concentrarmi su di lui, ribadisco che Rose dovrebbe chiedersi che senso ha sposarsi avendo in testa un altro uomo.  e cercherei di capire anche se in fondo non stia infiocchettando un banale attacco di manico.


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Potrebbe proporglielo!
> 
> In ricordo e memoria della funzione dei mentori del tempo che fu...(anche  se questo mi sembra un gran poco mentore e un gran tanto paraculo)


Non sarebbe la prima persona che invita l'amante al matrimonio.... 
E da paraculo che è probabilmente accetterà pure ..." Come collega"


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me pare invece chiarissimo che il tipo se la sta rigirando come un pedalino.    perchè più lui fa il magnanimo che le indica la via della salvezza, più lei si lega a lui.
> 
> il discorso mi pare fin banale:   ti voglio scopare, ma non ti voglio tra i piedi che di moglie me ne basta già una.
> quindi se Rose si sposa e mette su famiglia, lui si preserva dal rischio che questa gli si piazzi sul pianerottolo di casa.
> ...


Siamo già alle bomboniere. FTM


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Siamo già alle bomboniere. FTM


la mia professoressa di inglese del liceo è stata piantata sull'altare.  letteralmente.

non siamo ancora fuori tempo.


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me pare invece chiarissimo che il tipo se la sta rigirando come un pedalino.    perchè più lui fa il magnanimo che le indica la via della salvezza, più lei si lega a lui.
> 
> il discorso mi pare fin banale:   ti voglio scopare, ma non ti voglio tra i piedi che di moglie me ne basta già una.
> quindi se Rose si sposa e mette su famiglia, lui si preserva dal rischio che questa gli si piazzi sul pianerottolo di casa.
> ...


Rose: probabilmente continuerà a vederlo anche dopo il matrimonio...
Ormai ci ha preso gusto a casa il bravo marito è a lavoro si tromba ..


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> No paraculo si sta parando il culo.


Se quello è l'obiettivo...lo sta facendo un gran male!! 

Ci sono uomini che sanno essere molto, molto più eleganti e divertenti, oltre che essere anche utili per imparare qualcosa. E per cui vale la pena anche versare qualche lacrima. 

Da questo cosa sta imparando? 

Quella che racconta è la solita storia, trita e ritrita del "ti amo tanto, ma non posso perchè..." 

che equivale all'adolescenziale "ti lascio perchè ti amo troppo" :facepalm:

Da un uomo adulto, mi aspetterei qualcosa di meglio. 

Anzi...sta ponendo le basi per un gran casino. 
E sono pure colleghi di lavoro. 

Chissà se lui è pure un suo superiore...

Un genio praticamente....


----------



## Divì (19 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La differenza la fa il tradito.
> E' a lui che spetta valutare cosa può essere accettabile o meno secondo la sua personalissima visione delle cose.


State dicendo che un cazzotto è di suo neutro e tutto dipende dalla soglia di sopportazione del dolore di chi lo piglia e dal punto del corpo colpito?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se quello è l'obiettivo...lo sta facendo un gran male!!
> 
> Ci sono uomini che sanno essere molto, molto più eleganti e divertenti, oltre che essere anche utili per imparare qualcosa. E per cui vale la pena anche versare qualche lacrima.
> 
> ...


Ma stai parlando di me? :rotfl:
Credimi, ti ci spingono a dire certe cose, a lamentarti della moglie...e dopo un po' ti chiedi "ma perché c. parliamo di queste cose?"


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me pare invece chiarissimo che il tipo se la sta rigirando come un pedalino.    perchè più lui fa il magnanimo che le indica la via della salvezza, più lei si lega a lui.
> 
> il discorso mi pare fin banale:*   ti voglio scopare, ma non ti voglio tra i piedi che di moglie me ne basta già una.
> quindi se Rose si sposa e mette su famiglia, lui si preserva dal rischio che questa gli si piazzi sul pianerottolo di casa.*
> ...



A me è chiarissimo che lui se la sta rigirando. 

Rigirarsi qualcuno senza il consenso dell'altro di farsi rigirare però non la definirei chiarezza. 

SE lui gli avesse fatto il discorso in grassetto sarebbe stato chiaro. 
Ma lui non le ha fatto quel discorso. Ne ha fatto un altro. 
Ha fatto il discorso del povero marito, insoddisfatto e che sta male dove sta, martire di una situazione a cui non può sfuggire. E non per altro se non per nobiltà d'animo. (i figli)
Ma la ama tanto..e starà sicuramente anche lui soffrendo le pene dell'inferno a starle lontano. 

Vedi come scatta sull'attenti se lei le fa saltare il programma (sottolineato). Anche solo accennandoglielo. 
E' un buon modo per togliere la maschera, rivelare al signore in questione le ipotesi e gli struggimenti della nostra rose. 
Un po' brusco forse...ma incisivo. 

E più che altro è un buon modo per [MENTION=7458]Rose123[/MENTION] di valutare chi ha davvero davanti. 

Perchè a seconda di come lui risponde, non a parole eh, a fatti...a lei si chiarirà molto del quadro in cui ha messo i piedi. 

Un amante vale la pena se ha qualcosa da dare, anche in termini di apprendimento. 

Tolta la maschera potrà decidere cosa fare di questo uomo. 

In questo momento lei vede altro. 
E non sono le belle scopate, secondo me. 

E' che la storia che lui le racconta, tocca come minimo le parti accudenti e romantiche di lei. 
(il buon vecchio cavaliere...)

Cosa le sta insegnando questo signore? 

Fino a che non si tolgono le maschere, non lo sa lei cosa sta imparando. 
Ma è questa la domanda fulcro di una storia extra. 

In particolare quando si inizia a parlare di "amo entrambi".


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma stai parlando di me? :rotfl:
> Credimi, *ti ci spingono* a dire certe cose, a lamentarti della moglie...e dopo un po' ti chiedi "ma perché c. parliamo di queste cose?"


Per fortuna siam rimasti solo ai messaggi...te l'avevo detto che era meglio 

...frustate...altro che "ti ci spingono"...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2018)

*...*

.. e l'uomo meraviglioso che si dovrebbe sposare, è già un "maritino" ... e non ha ancora la fede al dito..

Sigh.. 

Una prece


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non sarebbe la prima persona che invita l'amante al matrimonio....
> E da paraculo che è probabilmente accetterà pure ..." Come collega"


Certo che non sarebbe la prima, e neppure l'ultima...

Io sconsiglio...sono quelle cose che o si è lucidi o è meglio evitare di fare gli sboroni per poi finire a piangere....

Tipo quelli che hanno guardato le foto dei cani per una vita, e poi decidono di prendersi un bull terrier perchè è tanto bello...poi si stupiscono se trovano le porte divelte e il tavolo aperto e sfondato :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ok [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] , mi hai convinto: un bel culo non vale i rischi che una donna innamorata (ma sarà vero?) ti fa correre.
A questo punto la domanda nasce spontanea: Ipazia, hai un bel culo?


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> So essere dolcissima...ogni tanto





Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ti amo :inlove:





Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma stai parlando di me? :rotfl:
> Credimi, ti ci spingono a dire certe cose, a lamentarti della moglie...e dopo un po' ti chiedi "ma perché c. parliamo di queste cose?"


Quoto (eccheccazzo)


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ok @_ipazia_ , mi hai convinto: un bel culo non vale i rischi che una donna innamorata (ma sarà vero?) ti fa correre.
> A questo punto la domanda nasce spontanea: Ipazia, hai un bel culo?


Certo che ho un bel culo. 

Sono una sportiva da sempre. 

Ci sono interessanti studi su cosa sia l'innamoramento dal punto di vista ormonale. 
In sintesi, endorfine dopamina e ossitocina. 

Poi, finiti i fumi di questa miscuglio esplosivo, si può iniziare a parlare di inizio di conoscenza reciproca.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Si ma dovrebbe stoppare il matrimonio .... Visto che sessualmente il futuro marito non la soddisfa ..


 Dovrebbe considerarlo un occasione per far chiarezza ai suoi sentimenti. Per lo meno rimandare immediatamente e non far scoppiare la bomba improvvisamente all'ultimo


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che ho un bel culo.


Quoto l'unico concetto che mi interessa :rotfl:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perché non è possibile un buon compromesso, un uomo con b io ne qualità di marito e ottimo amante.


Ginevra, fumi del crack tagliato male


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quoto (eccheccazzo)



...queste donne innamorate :rotfl::carneval:

stelle e fango per i poveri uomini che cadono nella loro rete, deboli e indifesi, di fronte alla bellezza...


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Quoto l'unico concetto che mi interessa :rotfl:


Chiarezza :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Quoto l'unico concetto che mi interessa :rotfl:


Ancora? Non è robba pe’ te’.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ... deboli e indifesi, di fronte alla bellezza...


È per questo che siamo costretti a dire certe stronzate


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ancora? Non è robba pe’ te’.


Secondo me invece sta andando benino


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È per questo che siamo costretti a dire certe stronzate


Certo...sottomessi al giogo dell'amor gentile 

Prostrati direi...


:carneval:


----------



## Divì (19 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se c'è amore c'è tutto.


No, quella è la salute (cit.)


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me invece sta andando benino


Poi ce lo giochiamo. Avrà bisogno della sedia a rotelle


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ginevra, fumi del crack tagliato male


noooo non fumo. Bisogna riflettere bene, un pessimo marito e pure pessimo amante non è un grande affare.
Un marito qualcosa di buono deve apportare. Considerato che la quasi totalità delle mogli lamenta  mariti non collaborativi,  sarebbe bene puntare su un marito ottimo amante


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ancora? Non è robba pe’ te’.


In palestra facevano flessioni per il mio culo...mi piaceva molto guardarli...

(durante l'allenamento i pensieri riferiti al sesso, si pagano in flessioni...)


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Divì ha detto:


> No, quella è la salute (cit.)


E vabbè...pignola


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> noooo non fumo. Bisogna riflettere bene, un pessimo marito e pure pessimo amante non è un grande affare.
> Un marito qualcosa di buono deve apportare. Considerato che la quasi totalità delle mogli lamenta  mariti non collaborativi,  sarebbe bene puntare su un marito ottimo amante


Perché non un bravo marito e un ottimo amante?


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> noooo non fumo. Bisogna riflettere bene, un pessimo marito e pure pessimo amante non è un grande affare.
> Un marito qualcosa di buono deve apportare. Considerato che la quasi totalità delle mogli lamenta  mariti non collaborativi,  sarebbe bene puntare su un marito ottimo amante


Meglio tenerlo amante con la promessa di matrimonio, no? 

che poi quando diventano mariti gli vengono le paturnie dell'amore santificato


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Meglio tenerlo amante con la promessa di matrimonio, no?
> 
> che poi quando diventano mariti gli vengono le paturnie dell'amore santificato


 e quindi non ci si sposa


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Perché non un bravo marito e un ottimo amante?


orbis dice che con una pretesa simile , significa che ho fatto abuso di stupefacenti. Mi sono adattata alla sua considerazione


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Poi ce lo giochiamo. Avrà bisogno della sedia a rotelle


Dici? .. :mexican: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e quindi non ci si sposa


ma no, prima o poi ci si sposa...

prima o poi 

Seriamente, un marito cattivo amante...è una tortura sul lungo periodo.  
Non pensi?


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> noooo non fumo. Bisogna riflettere bene, un pessimo marito e pure pessimo amante non è un grande affare.
> Un marito qualcosa di buono deve apportare. Considerato che la quasi totalità delle mogli lamenta  mariti non collaborativi,  sarebbe bene puntare su un marito ottimo amante



Uomini che si lamentano, Donne che si lamentano.... Ma un punto d'incontro no


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Divì ha detto:


> No, quella è la salute (cit.)


Anche... Senza amore vivi male..


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma no, prima o poi ci si sposa...
> 
> prima o poi
> 
> ...


 eh si.Poi oltre ad essere cattivo amante, raggiunge la pace dei sensi e bisogna fare le badanti


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma no, prima o poi ci si sposa...
> 
> prima o poi [emoji14]
> 
> ...


Quindi l'importante è .... Trombare fino a che si consumi


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Uomini che si lamentano, Donne che si lamentano.... Ma un punto d'incontro no


eccome no, non sposarsi e trombare con uno/a che vale


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> eh si.Poi oltre ad essere cattivo amante, raggiunge la pace dei sensi e *bisogna fare le badanti*


fra l'altro. :singleeye:


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> fra l'altro. :singleeye:


a questo punto [MENTION=7458]Rose123[/MENTION] avrà capito cosa l'aspetta, abbiamo chiarito molte possibili panorami


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> eccome no, non sposarsi e trombare con uno/a che vale


E per trovare chi vale ??


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dici? .. :mexican: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Da una sessione Ipa G, solo in carrozzella ne esci


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me è chiarissimo che lui se la sta rigirando.
> 
> Rigirarsi qualcuno senza il consenso dell'altro di farsi rigirare però non la definirei chiarezza.
> 
> ...


riferito al tipo:  se il gioco è di tenere al guinzaglio Rose, mica può dirle la verità, una volta che la sceneggiatura scelta è presa da una telenovela brasiliana, devi continuare su quel canovaccio.   

riferito a Rose:  1-è da vedere se Rose è disposta ad accettare una verità diversa da quella che sogna e 2-non è che una dose di paraculaggine ce l'ha pure lei?


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Quindi l'importante è .... Trombare fino a che si consumi


No. Quello va bene con l'amante, che è a tempo determinato per definizione. Perchè appartiene al tempo del desiderio e del sognato. 

L'importante è che il trombare abbia una posizione comune per entrambi. 
E che sia un percorso condiviso. 

No che a me mi sfiori coi bocciuoli di rose perchè mi ami tanto, e poi immagini di sfondare la superfiga che ti passa vicino per strada. E quindi ti posizioni al bivio fra l'amore e il sesso. 
Sono io la tua donna. Se lo sono. 

Io sono il contenitore e il nutrimento dei tuoi immaginari. 
Dell'affetto e della sessualità. 
Io sono il motore che ti spinge a guardare dove non avresti guardato da solo. 
Io sono quella a cui consegni lo sconosciuto di te. 
non vedo amore dove manca questa forma della comunicazione. 

E lo stesso vale anche a generi invertiti eh.


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> riferito al tipo:  se il gioco è di tenere al guinzaglio Rose, mica può dirle la verità, una volta che la sceneggiatura scelta è presa da una telenovela brasiliana, devi continuare su quel canovaccio.
> 
> riferito a Rose:  1-è da vedere se Rose è disposta ad accettare una verità diversa da quella che sogna e 2-non è che una dose di paraculaggine ce l'ha pure lei?


Manca il 3


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Da una sessione Ipa G, solo in carrozzella ne esci


Io e G. ne usciamo rinfrancati, dalle nostre sessioni


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a questo punto @_Rose123_ avrà capito cosa l'aspetta, abbiamo chiarito molte possibili panorami


Povera...che covo di serpi!! :rotfl::rotfl:

Però la questione del sesso col suo fidanzato è importante. 
Prima di sposarsi lo è. 

Dopo...vabbè...è correre ai ripari. Secondo me. 

Questo amante le ha svelato cose...a lei sta decidere dove metterle a frutto. 

Per se stessa, o in nome di un sognato. 

che se anche il suo amante è in buona fede, è l'amante. 
E tale ha intenzione di restare. 

Amore o non amore.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Da una sessione Ipa G, solo in carrozzella ne esci


Oh, sono bello resistente io


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Da una sessione Ipa G, solo in carrozzella ne esci


Ma sai.. magari uno prova e si trova bene, legnate nel groppone a parte..


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> riferito al tipo:  se il gioco è di tenere al guinzaglio Rose, mica può dirle la verità, una volta che la sceneggiatura scelta è presa da una telenovela brasiliana, devi continuare su quel canovaccio.
> 
> riferito a Rose:  1-è da vedere se Rose è disposta ad accettare una verità diversa da quella che sogna e 2-non è che una dose di paraculaggine ce l'ha pure lei?


Questo non è tenere al guinzaglio. 

giocare a tenere il guinzaglio significa che entrambi sanno dell'esistenza del guinzaglio. 
E implica chiarezza e consensualità. 

Se lui non dichiara il gioco, è semplicemente uno stronzo di bassa riga. Niente di più e niente di meno. 

Ribadisco che dieci anni di più, sono anche una responsabilità. 
Si può fare tutto nella vita. Ma presenti però.

Non come i bambini che mangiano la nutella e poi lasciano il barattolo vuoto nell'armadietto e quando gli si chiede chi l'ha mangiata, ancora coi baffi di cioccolato sulla facci, ti rispondono "io nooooooo!!!!!" e ci fanno pure i capricci e le sceneggiate. 

Rose ha bisogno di capire chi ha davanti. Prima di tutto guardandosi allo specchio da sola. 

Ma ho la sensazione che fino a che non toglie la maschera ad almeno uno dei protagonisti, mica ce la fa. 

Il genio, collega di lavoro e mi chiedo in che posizione gerarchica fra l'altro, è il più facile da smascherare. 

Ed è anche quello urgente. Che messa come è messa, ad essere in gioco non è solo il suo matrimonio, ma anche il luogo in cui lavora.


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma sai.. magari uno prova e si trova bene, legnate nel groppone a parte..


I segni sono romantici :inlove:

Presentificano l'assenza...


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> I segni sono romantici :inlove:
> 
> Presentificano l'assenza...


:carneval: :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Questo non è tenere al guinzaglio.
> 
> giocare a tenere il guinzaglio significa che entrambi sanno dell'esistenza del guinzaglio.
> E implica chiarezza e consensualità.
> ...


manca la domanda fondamentale: Rose una verità diversa da quella sognata, è disposta ad accettarla o no?

perchè puoi provare anche a spiegare l'aurora boreale ad un cieco, ma spiegarla a chi non vuol vedere è dura.


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> manca la domanda fondamentale: Rose una verità diversa da quella sognata, è disposta ad accettarla o no?
> 
> perchè puoi provare anche a spiegare l'aurora boreale ad un cieco, ma spiegarla a chi non vuol vedere è dura.




A quella domanda può rispondere solo [MENTION=7458]Rose123[/MENTION].

In ogni caso, prima o poi, disposta o non disposta, ci sbatterà il naso. 

Ora è sospesa. 

Ma non le manca molto al dover fare conti concreti con questa situazione. A quanto scrive. 

Sta a lei decidere cosa fare di quel che si è scritto qui. 
E' un regalo che le si fa 

La vita resta comunque la sua. 
A lei decidere come giocarsela. 

Non pensi?


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :carneval: :rotfl:


sono dolcissima, e anche romantica 

:carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> sono dolcissima, e anche romantica
> 
> :carneval:


Dolcissima non ci metterei la.mano sul fuoco 

Romantica sicuramente.. 100% (tutto compreso)   :carneval:


----------



## Rose123 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Posso chiedervi perché secondo voi è importante capire come siamo colleghi? Per la cronaca, comunque, non lo siamo più perché ho cambiato posto di lavoro, e lui non era il mio capo, eravamo "alla pari"


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> sono dolcissima, e anche romantica
> 
> :carneval:


Ripeto quando dormi


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Oh, sono bello resistente io


Te hai addosso una miniera di diamanti, e non lo sai



Fidati!


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> No. Quello va bene con l'amante, che è a tempo determinato per definizione. Perchè appartiene al tempo del desiderio e del sognato.
> 
> L'importante è che il trombare abbia una posizione comune per entrambi.
> E che sia un percorso condiviso.
> ...


Mo pure  l'amante precario


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dolcissima non ci metterei la.mano sul fuoco
> 
> Romantica sicuramente.. 100% (tutto compreso)   :carneval:



...è che serve aver voglia di "impararmi"...

se no in effetti...è complicato aver a che fare con me. 

Ma con chi non è complicato in fondo? 

Serve impararsi...avere il desiderio, in comune, di impararsi...e non è semplicissimo e a volte semplicemente non è abbastanza interessante e motivante.
Che i binari dell'amor cortese non danno tutte le coordinate per farlo, secondo me.


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ripeto quando dormi


:rotfl::rotfl:

Quando dormo....dormo 

Potrebbero portarmi via il letto, che non me ne accorgerei! 

Come dicevo a skorpio, serve avere il desiderio di impararmi. 
Poi sono dolcissima


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2018)

Rose123 ha detto:


> Posso chiedervi perché secondo voi è importante capire come siamo colleghi? Per la cronaca, comunque, non lo siamo più perché ho cambiato posto di lavoro, e lui non era il mio capo, eravamo "alla pari"


  perchè le relazioni sul luogo di lavoro sono spesso foriere di grossi casini


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E per trovare chi vale ??


 non arrendersi e testare


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Mo pure  l'amante precario


Ma l'amante è precario per definizione! 

Vive nel tempo del desiderio. 
Che è un tempo eterno mentre lo si vive. 

Ma che nulla ha a che spartire con il tempo della quotidianità. 
Parte dell'intensità, anche sessuale, deriva esattamente dalla percezione, più o meno chiara, di questo aspetto di una relazione clandestina. 

E anche parte della confusione fra amore e intensità deriva dall'oscillazione fra il desiderio del tempo del desiderio e l'impossibilità di viverselo quando lo si desidera. 

Ma sono fondamentalmente proiezioni...
E precariato 

Basta saperlo.


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> A quella domanda può rispondere solo @_Rose123_.
> 
> In ogni caso, prima o poi, disposta o non disposta, ci sbatterà il naso.
> 
> ...


boh.   



ipazia ha detto:


> sono dolcissima, e anche romantica
> 
> :carneval:


come un pompelmo, proprio


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Rose123 ha detto:


> Posso chiedervi perché secondo voi è importante capire come siamo colleghi? Per la cronaca, comunque, non lo siamo più perché ho cambiato posto di lavoro, e lui non era il mio capo, eravamo "alla pari"


Perchè le posizioni e i ruoli influenzano le relazioni. 

Se tu per ipotesi fossi una sua sottoposta, lui potrebbe essere in una situazione ricattabile. Se tu decidessi di fare la stronzetta. 
E tu potresti essere ricattabile da lui, per contro. Se facesse lo stronzo. 

In ogni caso, mescolare lavoro e sesso, benchè sia sul posto di lavoro che accadono le attrazioni impreviste e irrinunciabili (e non è un caso), porta di solito a trovarsi con grossi casini da risolvere. 
Specialmente nel caso in cui uno dei due passi allo stadio amore e l'altro voglia comunque preservare il matrimonio. 
O nel caso in cui la relazione si interrompa e si sia costretti a vedersi. 
O nel caso in cui uno dei due vie beccato e l'ufficiale si impone e vuole che l'amante (o ex amante) non sia a "disposizione". 

Se leggi nel forum, a riguardo trovi esperienze interessanti


----------



## Annina123 (19 Febbraio 2018)

sheldon ha detto:


> I matrimoni anche quando partono con ottimi presupposti alle volte entrano in profonda crisi,perchè la vita a due insieme è piu' complicata del vedersi quando ognuno è a casa propria.
> Il tuo rapporto ufficiale è gia'  in forte crisi,sei gia' attratta da un altro,il sesso con lui è piu' bello che con l'ufficiale,se lui lasciasse la moglie forse  prenderesti un'altra decisione...se ti sposi con l'ufficiale con questi presupposti quanto pensi durereste?
> Dici che è difficile stoppare i preparativi,ma sai quanto sara' difficile dopo una separazione,magari con figli e mutuo al seguito?
> Guarda,non per fare Kassandra ma il futuro del vostro matrimonio è gia' scritto e non è un futuro roseo.
> Hai avuto la fortuna di capirlo prima...non lasciartela sfuggire


È esattamente quello che avrei scritto anche io! Non sottovalutare la situazione!!!


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh.
> 
> 
> 
> come un pompelmo, proprio


tu quoque...

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Oh, sono bello resistente io


Di culo?


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> È esattamente quello che avrei scritto anche io! Non sottovalutare la situazione!!!


ANNINAAAAA


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma l'amante è precario per definizione!
> 
> Vive nel tempo del desiderio.
> Che è un tempo eterno mentre lo si vive.
> ...


Troppi precari.... Spero che prima o poi trovino un'occupazione..


----------



## mistral (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' G.
> 
> Ha deciso che si chiama Giacomo...e chi sono io per mettergli dubbi a riguardo?


Non hanno capito niente.
G. sta per Punto G.


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Non hanno capito niente.
> G. sta per Punto G.


Sei arrivata seconda. Leggi


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Di culo?


Co....ne :rotfl:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Febbraio 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> È esattamente quello che avrei scritto anche io! Non sottovalutare la situazione!!!


Annina 
ci aggiorni sul tuo grande amore?
Qui scrivono scrivono, ma poi non ci dicono mai come va a finire


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Co....ne :rotfl:


Ma hai visto la “figurina” di ipa? Minimo ti incula con il braccio in latex


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Annina
> ci aggiorni sul tuo grande amore?
> Qui scrivono scrivono, ma poi non ci dicono mai come va a finire


Annina è mia


----------



## Annina123 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Annina
> ci aggiorni sul tuo grande amore?
> Qui scrivono scrivono, ma poi non ci dicono mai come va a finire


Diciamo che se sono ancora qui non è un buon segno......


----------



## Annina123 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Annina è mia


Anche tu mi sei mancato!
Ahahahhahahaha!


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Diciamo che se sono ancora qui non è un buon segno......


Annina uno due e tre aggiornaci. Anzi dimmi perché io non ricordo un tubo .


----------



## Annina123 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Annina uno due e tre aggiornaci. Anzi dimmi perché io non ricordo un tubo .


Direi meglio così perché, per come si sono evolute le cose, credo che gongoleresti non poco..!


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Direi meglio così perché, per come si sono evolute le cose, credo che gongoleresti non poco..!


Nooo. Ti giuro che faccio il buono vero [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION], vero [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Annina è mia


Mi sa che qui ci scappa un altro duello


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Febbraio 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Direi meglio così perché, per come si sono evolute le cose, credo che gongoleresti non poco..!


Hai perso filippo e il panaro?


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Non hanno capito niente.
> G. sta per Punto G.


:rotfl::rotfl:

nuh...in realtà è un gioco di nomi con cui mi ha giocata quando ancora non sapevamo chi fossimo (il maledetto)


----------



## Annina123 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Hai perso filippo e il panaro?


Ho dovuto documentarmi per capire la citazione... cmq no, purtroppo ci sono ancora entrambi!


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Troppi precari.... Spero che prima o poi trovino un'occupazione..


mi sa che il precariato sta diventando l'occupazione principe :carneval:


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ho dovuto documentarmi per capire la citazione... cmq no, purtroppo ci sono ancora entrambi!


Elamadonna. Almeno non sei in astinenza.


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma hai visto la “figurina” di ipa? Minimo ti incula con il braccio in latex


...sono bende


----------



## Annina123 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Elamadonna. Almeno non sei in astinenza.


Dipende sempre da cosa...


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...sono bende


Ti sei fatta male? Mi dispiace


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Dipende sempre da cosa...


Di cazzo [MENTION=7332]Annina123[/MENTION] di cazxo


----------



## Annina123 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Di cazzo [MENTION=7332]Annina123[/MENTION] di cazxo


Sì ma ti ricordo che io parlavo di ammmòre...


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Sì ma ti ricordo che io parlavo di ammmòre...


Ah quindi platonico. Mi dispiace per te


----------



## Annina123 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ah quindi platonico. Mi dispiace per te


Mi spiego meglio... l'astinenza è di ammòre e non di caxxo... e aggiungo anche un "ahimè"!


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Mi spiego meglio... l'astinenza è di ammòre e non di caxxo... e aggiungo anche un "ahimè"!


Cos’è che non torna?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Hai perso filippo e il panaro?





Annina123 ha detto:


> Ho dovuto documentarmi per capire la citazione... cmq no, purtroppo ci sono ancora entrambi!





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Elamadonna. Almeno non sei in astinenza.





Annina123 ha detto:


> Dipende sempre da cosa...





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Di cazzo [MENTION=7332]Annina123[/MENTION] di cazxo





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ah quindi platonico. Mi dispiace per te





Annina123 ha detto:


> Mi spiego meglio... l'astinenza è di ammòre e non di caxxo... e aggiungo anche un "ahimè"!





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Cos’è che non torna?


:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Mi spiego meglio... l'astinenza è di ammòre e non di caxxo... e aggiungo anche un "ahimè"!


Se togli il sogno.. talvolta anche il cazzo più duro, pare moscio e tristo


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Qua ci vuole il tirabuscio’


----------



## Annina123 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se togli il sogno.. talvolta anche il cazzo più duro, pare moscio e tristo


No dai! Non siamo ancora a questo punto! 
Ahahahahhahaha!
Cmq il sogno è sbiadito....


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> No dai! Non siamo ancora a questo punto!
> Ahahahahhahaha!
> Cmq il sogno è sbiadito....


Nooooooooooo.


----------



## Annina123 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Qua ci vuole il tirabuscio’


Poliglotta!


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> No dai! Non siamo ancora a questo punto!
> Ahahahahhahaha!
> Cmq il sogno è sbiadito....


Eh.. ma la via è quella.. :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh.. ma la via è quella.. :rotfl:


E si, sogno sbiadito cazzo ammosciato


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ti sei fatta male? Mi dispiace









...male e bene, bene e male...:carneval:


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se togli il sogno.. talvolta anche il cazzo più duro, pare moscio e tristo





Blaise53 ha detto:


> E si, sogno sbiadito cazzo ammosciato


che bello entrare qui è leggere tutto questo romanticismo


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...male e bene, bene e male...:carneval:


Sei pericolosa.... vade retro


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...male e bene, bene e male...:carneval:


danzante


----------



## Annina123 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E si, sogno sbiadito cazzo ammosciato


Skorpio ha capito che il caxxo ammosciato probabilmente prima o poi sarà il mio.. per metterla su un piano metaforico, prima che Blaise interpreti tutto alla lettera.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E si, sogno sbiadito cazzo ammosciato


Quella è la base

Senza la base non vai da nessuna parte.

Ora tra poco ci sono le elezioni

E Se non sai far sognare, non becchi manco un voto


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Skorpio ha capito che il caxxo ammosciato probabilmente prima o poi sarà il mio.. per metterla su un piano metaforico, prima che Blaise interpreti tutto alla lettera.


aspetta..... che da un'interpretazione personale


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Skorpio ha capito che il caxxo ammosciato probabilmente prima o poi sarà il mio.. per metterla su un piano metaforico, prima che Blaise interpreti tutto alla lettera.


Si esatto in questo caso si :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> aspetta..... che da un'interpretazione personale


Bisogna interpretare gine’. [MENTION=7332]Annina123[/MENTION] parla in codice.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Bisogna interpretare gine’. [MENTION=7332]Annina123[/MENTION] parla in codice.


quindi i cazzi mosci? Lei dice sono suoi , tu cosa vedi


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quindi i cazzi mosci? Lei dice sono suoi , tu cosa vedi


Che ora ragiona non con la figa.


----------



## Annina123 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quindi i cazzi mosci? Lei dice sono suoi , tu cosa vedi


Aspetta! Non vorrei essere fraintesa... i cazzi mosci li lascio volentieri alle altre.... ahahahhahaha!


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Che ora ragiona non con la figa.


 già meglio, siamo scesi.  Ci avviciniamo al qb


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Aspetta! Non vorrei essere fraintesa... i cazzi mosci li lascio volentieri alle altre.... ahahahhahaha!


 e no tesoro , certi omaggi non sono ben accetti


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sei pericolosa.... vade retro



:rotfl::rotfl:

non sono io. E' quello che immagini tu, mi sa 

Io sono qui quieta quieta che mi godo il calduccio della stufa mentre mi bevo un caffè e mi fumo una cicca 

Chissà cosa vedi :carneval:


----------



## Annina123 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> già meglio, siamo scesi.  Ci avviciniamo al qb


Cmq per chi interessa racconterò in un unico post le due versioni che ho in mente... quella romantica e quella disincantata... 
So già per quale propenderete.....


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Aspetta! Non vorrei essere fraintesa... i cazzi mosci li lascio volentieri alle altre.... ahahahhahaha!


Ti sei ammosciata? Il tuo ammore non è quello che credevi? Comunque vuole sempre un mondo di bene a tuo figlio? almeno spero


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> danzante


sì 

ultimamente l'idea del ballare mi piace molto


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> non sono io. E' quello che immagini tu, mi sa
> 
> ...


Tutti si riposano


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Cmq per chi interessa racconterò in un unico post le due versioni che ho in mente... quella romantica e quella disincantata...
> So già per quale propenderete.....


 almeno adesso sei più disinibita, vedrai che successone, il post


----------



## Annina123 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> almeno adesso sei più disinibita, vedrai che successone, il post


Un sogno che si avvera....


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> sì
> 
> ultimamente l'idea del ballare mi piace molto


anche a me


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Un sogno che si avvera....


 sentiamo questo sogno.........


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> anche a me


Un tango? Mi attizza


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sentiamo questo sogno.........


Prima si ammoscia e poi sogna.


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Tutti si riposano


è bello riposare


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Un tango? Mi attizza


 va benissimo, so ballare anche il liscio
abito con spacco, taccazzo e calza nera. Il casque',  mi raccomando


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> è bello riposare


Ricarichi le batterie? Povero . G


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Prima si ammoscia e poi sogna.


 meglio sognare e vedere il paradiso quando non è moscio:rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> va benissimo, so ballare anche il liscio
> abito con spacco, taccazzo e calza nera. Il casque',  mi raccomando


Reggicalze mi raccomando. E cukident per La Rosa


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> anche a me









..passeggiando sul filo teso fra fantasia e realtà (cit).


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Reggicalze mi raccomando. E cukident per La Rosa


io non ho bisogno del cukident, io


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..passeggiando sul filo teso fra fantasia e realtà (cit).


A me fa quell'effetto. Mi porta fuori dalla realtà.
Mi fa venire il buon umore


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ricarichi le batterie? Povero . G


No. 
Mi godo le fiamme


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A me fa quell'effetto. Mi porta fuori dalla realtà.
> Mi fa venire il buon umore


Endorfine. 
Sono una grande invenzione della Natura


----------



## spleen (19 Febbraio 2018)

Rose123 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti. Scrivo nel cuore della notte e questo già può farvi capire come stia in questo periodo. Mi trovo a scrivervi qui per la prima volta perché ho assoluto bisogno di sfogarmi e purtroppo sento di non poterlo fare con nessuno nella vita reale. Sono fidanzata da circa 6 anni con un ragazzo meraviglioso e a breve ci sposeremo. In tutti questi anni non ho mai avuto occhi che per lui e non ho mai dubitato del mio amore o del suo. *Ho sempre pensato la nostra fosse una relazione quasi perfetta. *Circa un anno fa ho iniziato un nuovo lavoro e lì ho incontrato un uomo, sposato, con due figli, più grande di me di oltre 10 anni. All'inizio non rientrava nemmeno tra le mie simpatie, poi però ci siamo conosciuti bene, sempre al lavoro, e ho iniziato a vedere da parte sua un interessamento nei miei confronti e mi sono sentita attratta da questa situazione e da lui. Nel periodo in cui lui è andato in vacanza con la famiglia e quindi non ci siamo visti per un po' ha cominciato a scrivermi messaggi, cosa mai fatta prima, e da lì è partito tutto. Ci siamo reciprocamente esposti sulla nostra attrazione e tutto è partito come un gioco. Tornato dalle ferie, dopo settimane di messaggi assidui, ci siamo baciati, e io mi sono sentita come una ragazzina, non ci capivo più niente. Quando abbiamo fatto sesso la prima volta è stato qualcosa di incredibile, tra di noi un'alchimia pazzesca, mai provata in vita mia. Nonostante questo ero piena di dubbi perché sentivo di amare il mio fidanzato e allora ho cercato di allontanarmi da quell'altro e di evitare che ricapitasse qualcosa. Lui però è stato insistente, e alla fine ho ceduto ancora. Dai nostri discorsi volevamo tenere tutto "a distanza", ma la verità è che sono passato 6 mesi e ci siamo anche detti "Ti amo". Io sono confusa perché sento di amarli entrambi, anche se non lo credevo possibile. Lui non vuole lasciare la sua situazione familiare nonostante con la moglie non vada (e di questo ne sono certa, non sto a spiegarvi come perché è una storia lunga ma non è la classica situazione dove lui mente e in realtà con la moglie va tutto bene), perché non vuole smettere di vivere coi figli e perché ha anche paura che io, essendo più giovane, possa pentirmi e piantarlo in asso senza più niente. Io, dal canto mio, sono stra confusa perché da un lato penso a lui ogni secondo e sento di amarlo, dall'altro ho il mio fidanzato con cui sto benissimo e che vedo come padre dei miei figli. Lo so, sto dicendo cose assurde e sono un controsenso vivente, ma ormai dormo pochissimo, piango tantissimo e la mia testa è super incasinata. Non poterne parlare con qualcuno, poi, mi crea tensione. Sono 6 mesi che ho questa doppia vita, il matrimonio è alle porte, da una parte ho una vita già scritta, dall'altra un rischio enorme (rischio anche di non avere mai dei figli, vista l'età di lui), e comunque un uomo che, sento, mi ama davvero ma ha molte valide ragioni per non voler rischiare ora. Mi sento una merda col mio fidanzato, anche se sento potrei avere una vita felice con lui, nonostante questo. Ma d'altro canto.. se stessi sbagliando? Se fosse la mia seconda scelta? E di contro, se l'altro invece fosse solo una lunga infatuazione che scambio per amore? Sono troppo confusa. Scusatemi tutti e grazie dello sfogo


Ciao. se vuoi vedere bene la faccenda comincia a smettere di raccontare a  te stessa delle frottole e comincia a dirti delle verità, da lì si  parte per capire cosa fare.
Leggi i neretti:
Punto primo non esistono relazioni perfette se non nei nostri desideri,  quando sento di relazioni perfette (o quasi) mi sento sempre diffidente.
Secondo: Amare una persona ed esserne coinvolte non comporta fare del  sesso "fantastico" con altre persone senza conseguenze, ma questo sembra  tu l'abbia già capito.
Terzo: se vi siete detti di amarvi con l'amante, scusa ma mi risulta  difficile capire come tu possa ancora dire lo stesso del tuo fidanzato,  ma capisco la confusione.

Da quello che hai scritto secondo me emergono impietosamente due cose:  La prima è che il tuo fidanzato è del tutto inadeguato. Essere perfetti sulla carta non significa esserlo nella realtà e la dimostrazione pratica di questa cosa la stai vivendo. Se poi come hai scrtto dopo non ti ci trovi pienamente col sesso  lascialo perdere per davvero. E' come condannarsi ad un ergastolo dei  sensi.

Secondariamente il tuo sedicente amante secondo me non ti ama. Se fosse  amore avrebbe rinunciato a te e ti avrebbe lasciata al tuo matrimonio e  al tuo programma di vita. Nel caso opposto si sarebbe assunto la  responsabilità di mettersi con te e di chiederti di lasciare il tuo  fidanzato. La sua è una posizione di comodo, non di cura verso te.  L'amore se si dovesse dare comunque una incompleta definizione comporta  sempre una presa di responsabilità, nella comunicazione e nei fatti,  cosa che proprio non mi pare.

Nessuno ti obbliga a sposarti. Siamo nel 2018, non nel 1718. Siamo  persone libere, anche di sbagliare, ma quando si ha la coscienza e la  consapevolezza di poter evitare lo dobbiamo fare.
Scusa per la durezza ma mi sembra proprio che la faccenda stia così.


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> No.
> Mi godo le fiamme


Diavo    lessa


----------



## spleen (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Facciamo che io e te andiamo a cena insieme. Si avvicina il momento del dolce, io comincio a dirti che no, il dolce no. Io non posso mangiare dolci.
> Nel frattempo chiamo il cameriere, mi ordino una doppia porzione di tiramisù e me la scofano allegramente.
> Ma al contempo continuo a ripeterti che no!! io i dolci no!!giammai!!.
> 
> ...


Ciao, quoto tutto, parola per parola. Sei sempre una grande risorsa.


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Diavo    lessa









:carneval:


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Qua la confusa latita, di Annina uno due e tre aspettiamo il post. Mo me ne vado a coricare. Il nonno è stanco by


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao. se vuoi vedere bene la faccenda comincia a smettere di raccontare a  te stessa delle frottole e comincia a dirti delle verità, da lì si  parte per capire cosa fare.
> Leggi i neretti:
> Punto primo non esistono relazioni perfette se non nei nostri desideri,  quando sento di relazioni perfette (o quasi) mi sento sempre diffidente.
> Secondo: Amare una persona ed esserne coinvolte non comporta fare del  sesso "fantastico" con altre persone senza conseguenze, ma questo sembra  tu l'abbia già capito.
> ...





spleen ha detto:


> Ciao, quoto tutto, parola per parola. Sei sempre una grande risorsa.


Ciao a te!!

...grazie 

I tuoi grassetti in particolare mi piacciono un sacco. 
E il sottolineato...se non ci si sa assumere la responsabilità di sè, come si può pensare di farlo verso qualcun altro?


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Qua la confusa latita, di Annina uno due e tre aspettiamo il post. Mo me ne vado a coricare. Il nonno è stanco by


riposa bene


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> riposa bene


Ultima puntatina per ringraziarti


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Qua la confusa latita, di Annina uno due e tre aspettiamo il post. Mo me ne vado a coricare. Il nonno è stanco by





ipazia ha detto:


> riposa bene


Riposa in pace, Blaise


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2018)

Divì ha detto:


> State dicendo che un cazzotto è di suo neutro e tutto dipende dalla soglia di sopportazione del dolore di chi lo piglia e dal punto del corpo colpito?


Nessun cazzotto è neutro, ma chiunque ne abbia ricevuto uno sa che il dolore che si prova è proporzionale alla capacità di incassare e al punto in cui si viene colpiti.
 E chi è abituato a mollare cazzotti lo sa, capisce bene quando può far molto male.
Ovviamente anche il contrario.


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao. se vuoi vedere bene la faccenda comincia a smettere di raccontare a  te stessa delle frottole e comincia a dirti delle verità, da lì si  parte per capire cosa fare.
> Leggi i neretti:
> Punto primo non esistono relazioni perfette se non nei nostri desideri,  quando sento di relazioni perfette (o quasi) mi sento sempre diffidente.
> Secondo: Amare una persona ed esserne coinvolte non comporta fare del  sesso "fantastico" con altre persone senza conseguenze, ma questo sembra  tu l'abbia già capito.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Riposa in pace, Blaise


Le mie 5 ore me le sono fatte. Tiè


----------



## Farabrutto (20 Febbraio 2018)

Come già ti hanno detto altri sei ad un bivio. Puoi scegliere tra sposare il ragazzo perfetto, che però non soddisfa i tuoi sensi, oppure mandare tutto a puttane e fare l'amante sine die... Esistono in verità tante combinazioni con gli stessi elementi, ma a mio avviso nessuna di queste potrà renderti felice. Una cosa è certa, dal mio punto di vista, sposarsi in queste condizioni... È una follia.
Per quanto riguarda il tuo amante... Scordati un futuro con lui, non è minimamente intenzionato ad offrirtelo. Forse dovresti razionalmente mollare tutti e due e resettare tutto... Facile a dirsi, lo so. Ma dall'esterno non stai messa bene...

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> noooo non fumo. Bisogna riflettere bene, un pessimo marito e pure pessimo amante non è un grande affare.
> Un marito qualcosa di buono deve apportare. Considerato che la quasi totalità delle mogli lamenta  mariti non collaborativi,  *sarebbe bene puntare su un marito ottimo amant*e



L'esperienza e le qualità sono ambite. Bisogna mettersi in coda...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Le mie 5 ore me le sono fatte. Tiè


Vecchia pellaccia


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Vecchia pellaccia


Buona giornata.


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Aver dieci anni di più è una responsabilità.
> Non sono pochi.
> Un amante con dieci anni di più, a maggior ragione dovrebbe aver cura della sua giovinetta e, avendo già deciso che il suo matrimonio non lo sfascia (e ti credo) dovrebbe anche avere la delicatezza di mandare messaggi chiari e inequivocabili a riguardo.



Aver dieci anni in più quando lei ne ha 15, al limite.
A 30 mia madre era già divorziata, conviveva con un altro uomo e aspettava il secondo figlio e aveva già accumulato 15 anni di contributi INPS, inoltre gestiva una casa propria da 10 anni.
A 30 anni si dovrebbe già avere la maturità per capire cosa fare della propria vita, non essere lì a un passo dal matrimonio a struggersi d'amore per il solito marito della solita coppia in crisi attratto dalla passera scopaiola dei fumetti di Silver.
A 30 anni puoi apprezzare di essere la passera scopaiola di un 40enne e anche più, puoi fare tutto quello che vuoi, ma devi almeno sapere perché lo fai.
Non puoi ridurti ad avere come alternativa nei tuoi progetti di vita un coetaneo che ti ha già ammosciato prima ancora di sposarlo e un uomo sposato che palesemente non può darti più che un cazzo a ore.
Perché se nei tuoi progetti c'è una famiglia non puoi metterti ora a cercare qualcuno che assommi la maturità necessaria per crearla e le doti amatorie di un amante, perché se non hai altrettante qualità da offrire, e qui mi sa che latitano, non lo trovi facilmente. Troverai quasi sicuramente un altro che ti scoperà e ti mollerà per una migliore o altri che ti tedieranno anche più di quelli che hai già conosciuto. E intanto gli anni passano.
A 30 ti direi: che cazzo hai fatto negli ultimi 15 anni per ridurti così?
Che uomini hai conosciuto per decidere di sposarti quello che ora stai tradendo?
Perché oggi una donna ha tutte le possibilità di scegliere l'uomo della sua vita se vuoie un uomo per la vita frequentandone quanti ne vuole, ma arrivata a una età più che matura, se l'obiettivo è quello di fare una famiglia, e questa è una cosa su cui una persona dovrebbe già avere le idee ben chiare, deve essere consapevole di quello che vuole e quello che è, altrimenti per me è solo una persona immatura.
In sintesi: puo' anche scopare col collega, ma essendo ben consapevole che solo di scopata si tratta. E che di quello e delle emozioni che comporta tutto il "giro" ama nutrirsi, che non è una persona leale, che è egoista nei confronti del fidanzato e che molto probabilmente non ama nessuno. E che si sposa con queste premesse, che forse la renderanno frustrata negli anni a venire, incapace di godersi quello che altre persone apprezzerebbero.
Mi dispiace per il fidanzato, sinceramente. Rischia di accollarsi le insoddisfazioni di lei a vita.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2018)

Jaalbak ha detto:


> sposare il ragazzo perfetto


Chissà perché, ma quando mi veniva detto che ero un ragazzo perfetto mi giravano i coglioni

Ci sentivo la fregatura dietro

Faccio un appello a tutte le donne del mondo:

Evitate di dire a un ragazzo che un ragazzo perfetto

:rotfl:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Febbraio 2018)

Rose123 ha detto:


> Lui anni fa ha già avuto una situazione analoga, in quell'occasione dopo parecchio decise di lasciare la famiglia, in quel momento l'amante di allora cambiò idea e rimase col marito. Lui dice che da allora ci va coi piedi di piombo, infatti quando mi dice che non lascia la famiglia dice che "per ora" questa è la sua scelta,


Ha ragione [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION] , questo è un furbone


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Febbraio 2018)

Rose123 ha detto:


> Lui anni fa ha già avuto una situazione analoga, in quell'occasione dopo parecchio decise di lasciare la famiglia, in quel momento l'amante di allora cambiò idea e rimase col marito. Lui dice che da allora ci va coi piedi di piombo, infatti quando mi dice che non lascia la famiglia dice che "per ora" questa è la sua scelta,


Ha ragione [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION] , questo è un furbone


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Endorfine. Sono una grande invenzione della Natura


per procurarmene una dose quotidiana, c'è un'alternativa? sai com'è al lavoro meglio non dare nell'occhio


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ha ragione @_Ginevra65_ , questo è un furbone


 certo che ho ragione, quando uno si strugge d'ammmmore ma è impedito dai doveri, senti a me, sta a prenne per culo


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> L'esperienza e le qualità sono ambite. Bisogna mettersi in coda...


ma quello per chi si farebbe la coda vuol diventare marito???


----------



## arula (20 Febbraio 2018)

Rose123 ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti delle vostre risposta, cerco di rispondere a chi mi ha fatto delle domande. Per quanto riguarda il sesso col mio fidanzato fino a qualche tempo fa pensavo andasse bene, ma ora che sono 6 mesi che lo faccio con l'altro mi rendo conto che forse era solo illusione. Con quest'uomo faccio davvero l'amore, lui mi fa sentire desiderata. Il mio fidanzato nel rapporto, invece, pensa più a se stesso, non mi tocca o abbraccia o bacia come se mi desiderasse.. è difficile spiegarlo a parole. Considero perfetto il mio fidanzato perché mi ama davvero, con lui ho tantissime cose in comune nonostante siamo caratterialmente molto diversi. È attento alle mie esigenze, dolce, fino a questo punto avevamo dialogo, mi ha fatto la proposta di matrimonio dei sogni e stiamo progettando il matrimonio dei sogni, come padre lo vedo ideale, e nonostante questa persona in più io con lui continuo ad avere il rapporto di prima, anche se dei piccoli cambiamenti ci sono stati, e lui secondo me se n'è accorto ma crede io sia solo nervosa per altre cose. Il matrimonio cmq è già tutto organizzato e mi sento anche male all'idea di mandare tutto a monte, purtroppo spesso prendiamo decisioni anche per non deludere gli altri e lo dico a malincuore. A ogni modo, per quanto riguarda il "Ti amo" con l'amante in realtà è stato lui il primo a dirmelo, poi più avanti ho corrisposto, e continuiamo a dircelo perché lo sentiamo. È come se la testa mi dicesse una cosa e il cuore un'altra. Lui anni fa ha già avuto una situazione analoga, in quell'occasione dopo parecchio decise di lasciare la famiglia, in quel momento l'amante di allora cambiò idea e rimase col marito. Lui dice che da allora ci va coi piedi di piombo, infatti quando mi dice che non lascia la famiglia dice che "per ora" questa è la sua scelta, che ora è più grande e ha capito che deve restare coi figli perché, in estrema sintesi, dentro casa lui fa loro da padre ma anche da madre, e ha paura che separandosi lascerebbero comunque i figli a lei, e lei non è in grado di farli crescere nel modo migliore, inoltre teme di non poterli vedere. Inoltre aggiunge che comunque io e lui ci conosciamo da poco per fare questo salto, dice che è meglio se mi sposo perché con il mio ragazzo posso avere un futuro, invece con lui magari un figlio non si riuscirebbe a fare, con lui non ci sarebbe il matrimonio dei sogni, con lui dovrei affrontare la situazione di stare con un divorziato che lotta per vedere i figli, ecc. Insomma, questa è in sintesi la situazione..


Non ho letto gli altri commenti, ma
la tua si chiama crisi prematrimoniale
la sua tradimento convulsivo
vuoi giocarti tutto per uno che tradisce a iosa (l'hai detto te che lo ha già fatto, perchè con te dovrebbe essere diverso?)
in più più vecchio e con già due figli?

personalmente ti consiglierei anche un cambio lavoro, un rimando del matrimonio e cominciare a dire al tuo lui quello vero se è vero che lo trovi egoista a letto cosa vuoi dalla vita
*ma prima di tutto ciò domanda a te stessa che vuoi dalla vita*

personalmente non vorrei uno già impegnato con figli soprattutto in giovane età, ma ognuno è fatto a modo suo...
il sesso è fantastico ? certo che culo è sempre fantastico ma nella vita c'è altro che il sesso fantastico, pensi che quando sarai quindici chili in più in cinta e lui che lo chiamano gli altri figli e dovrà correre e tu sola con il tuo pancione e le paturnie ormonali da gravidanza ti fregherà qualcosa del sesso?
pensi che quando avrà la prostata e tu sarai  in pieno sbalzo ormonale ti interesserà qualcosa di fare sesso con uno con la prostata?

scusa sono brutale non tutti hanno problemi di salute ma più di dieci anni è comunque più di dieci anni, se è vero che hai un buon compagno che vedi per padre dei tuoi figli qualcuno ti dovrà pur dire di smetterla di fare cazzate per cose improponibili....
è stata una bella pausa prima del matrimonio, ciao e in bocca al lupo.

PS la brutalità è dovuta anche al fatto che vi siete detti che vi amate, mi spiace ma amore è un altra cosa, questa si chiama attrazione e sesso ed è tutta un altra cosa.... se proprio vuoi viverla almeno impara quale è il nome giusto


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per procurarmene una dose quotidiana, c'è un'alternativa? sai com'è *al lavoro *meglio non dare nell'occhio


Vuoi ballare al lavoro davanti a tutti???? 
Sai che "*tensione*" si creerebbe in ufficio? 



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *certo che ho ragione*, quando uno si strugge d'ammmmore ma è impedito dai doveri, senti a me, sta a prenne per culo


Presuntuosa! 
E' uno che ha già esperienza e quindi: 1) è un coglione; 2) recita il copione che sa essere più efficace.


----------



## delfino curioso (20 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Aver dieci anni in più quando lei ne ha 15, al limite.
> A 30 mia madre era già divorziata, conviveva con un altro uomo e aspettava il secondo figlio e aveva già accumulato 15 anni di contributi INPS, inoltre gestiva una casa propria da 10 anni.
> A 30 anni si dovrebbe già avere la maturità per capire cosa fare della propria vita, non essere lì a un passo dal matrimonio a struggersi d'amore per il solito marito della solita coppia in crisi attratto dalla passera scopaiola dei fumetti di Silver.
> A 30 anni puoi apprezzare di essere la passera scopaiola di un 40enne e anche più, puoi fare tutto quello che vuoi, ma devi almeno sapere perché lo fai.
> ...



Non posso fare altro che quotare ogni tua singola considerazione, in più lei  pensa anche che il futuro marito sia una "seconda scelta". Ci sono tutte le basi per un "disastro annunciato".
Ma a quanto pare la nostra amica al momento latita e non c'è contraddittorio alle varie interessanti tesi  che sono state discusse bel post.


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Non posso fare altro che quotare ogni tua singola considerazione, in più lei  pensa anche che il futuro marito sia una "seconda scelta". Ci sono tutte le basi per un "disastro annunciato".
> Ma a quanto pare la nostra amica al momento latita e non c'è contraddittorio alle varie interessanti tesi  che sono state discusse bel post.


La state massacrando 
Ormai la voiture matrimoniale è avviata ed è dira fermarla. Poi fermare il cazzo vibrante è ancora più difficile, quindi si sposa con il ragazzo, e scopa alla grande con il marpione. E vissero felici e contenti


----------



## delfino curioso (20 Febbraio 2018)

Rose123 ha detto:


> Il matrimonio cmq è già tutto organizzato e mi sento anche male all'idea di mandare tutto a monte, purtroppo spesso prendiamo decisioni anche per non deludere gli altri e lo dico a malincuore.
> 
> *Lo devi mandare a monte e non devi pensarci neanche un nano secondo se questo è il motivo per il quale vuoi sposarti. Anche il tuo ragazzo deve avere la possibilità di vivere la sua vita "vera" ed avere al suo fianco una persona che non lo consideri una "seconda scelta".........
> *
> ogni modo, per quanto riguarda il "Ti amo" con l'amante in realtà è stato lui il primo a dirmelo, poi più avanti ho corrisposto, e continuiamo a dircelo perché lo sentiamo. È come se la testa mi dicesse una cosa e il cuore un'altra. Lui anni fa ha già avuto una situazione analoga, in quell'occasione dopo parecchio decise di lasciare la famiglia, in quel momento l'amante di allora cambiò idea e rimase col marito. Lui dice che da allora ci va coi piedi di piombo, infatti quando mi dice che non lascia la famiglia dice che "per ora" questa è la sua scelta, che ora è più grande e ha capito che deve restare coi figli perché, in estrema sintesi, dentro casa lui fa loro da padre ma anche da madre, e ha paura che separandosi lascerebbero comunque i figli a lei, e lei non è in grado di farli crescere nel modo migliore, inoltre teme di non poterli vedere. Inoltre aggiunge che comunque io e lui ci conosciamo da poco per fare questo salto, dice che è meglio se mi sposo perché con il mio ragazzo posso avere un futuro, invece con lui magari un figlio non si riuscirebbe a fare, con lui non ci sarebbe il matrimonio dei sogni, con lui dovrei affrontare la situazione di stare con un divorziato che lotta per vedere i figli, ecc. Insomma, questa è in sintesi la situazione..


*.....ed ovviamente dopo il matrimonio continuare a farvi i cazzi vostri. Lui è veramente assurdo per non usare un linguaggio scurrile, ma tu come fai ad accettare i tuoi comportamenti???? e ovvio che non riesci più a dormire.
Succede che ci si innamori di un altro, ma coinvolgere nella vostra storia un terzo (per non deludere amici, parenti ecc.) mi sembra troppo.*


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La state massacrando
> Ormai la voiture matrimoniale è avviata ed è dira fermarla. Poi fermare il cazzo vibrante è ancora più difficile, quindi si sposa con il ragazzo, e scopa alla grande con il marpione. E vissero felici e contenti


E l'ammore? Non conta nulla l'ammore? 
Sono sempre più convinto che le relazione extraconiugali non funzionino per via delle donne "preda dell'ammore" (che, in realtà, non è amore ma *lotta biologica contro la femmina nemica*).
Fino a quando leggi e convenzioni imponevano l'indissolubilità del matrimonio, ci si doveva tutti adattare. Adesso, invece, le donne hanno questo macabro strumento, chiamato divorzio, che brandiscono ad ogni passo e spesso usano con crudele distacco per vincere la loro inutile lotta.


----------



## delfino curioso (20 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La state massacrando
> Ormai la voiture matrimoniale è avviata ed è dira fermarla. Poi fermare il cazzo vibrante è ancora più difficile, quindi si sposa con il ragazzo, e scopa alla grande con il marpione. E vissero felici e contenti


Non la stiamo massacrando, vorremmo "salvare" il suo fidanzato da una vita da "inconsapevole" e lei da un matrimonio che non ha basi solide.
Poi può anche succedere che lei riesce ad essere onesta con il suo fidanzato e che lui lo accetti e vissero felici e contenti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E l'ammore? Non conta nulla l'ammore?
> Sono sempre più convinto che le relazione extraconiugali non funzionino per via delle donne "preda dell'ammore" (che, in realtà, non è amore ma *lotta biologica contro la femmina nemica*).
> Fino a quando leggi e convenzioni imponevano l'indissolubilità del matrimonio, ci si doveva tutti adattare. Adesso, invece, le donne hanno questo macabro strumento, chiamato divorzio, che brandiscono ad ogni passo e spesso usano con crudele distacco per vincere la loro inutile lotta.


tra donne credo ci sia sempre competizione, questa cosa si accentua in una relazione extra coniugale, nel momento in cui il maschio usa l'amante in modo sbagliato.
Di per se la relazione non facile da gestire, se ci mettiamo un maschio confuso per esempio : che lui per primo fa le menate sulla libertà sessuale dell'amante e poi si innervosisce se questa si permette di estendere la stessa gelosia verso la moglie.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Non la stiamo massacrando, vorremmo "salvare" il suo fidanzato da una vita da "inconsapevole" e lei da un matrimonio che non ha basi solide.
> Poi può anche succedere che lei riesce ad essere onesta con il suo fidanzato e che lui lo accetti e vissero felici e contenti.


Ma cosa salvi! Rischi solo di disperdere una coppia affiatata che è in procinto di costruire una buona famiglia.
Li spingi a suicidarsi (come coppia, intendo), altro che "salvarsi"....


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nel momento in cui il maschio usa l'amante in modo sbagliato.


Sti maschi fallocratici...


----------



## delfino curioso (20 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma cosa salvi! Rischi solo di disperdere una coppia affiatata che è in procinto di *costruire una buona famiglia*.
> Li spingi a suicidarsi (come coppia, intendo), altro che "salvarsi"....



dici????????? io vorrei essere informato se nella  costruzione della mia famiglia ci sia un terzo, e soprattutto vorrei sapere che mi sposo solo per non deludere amici e parenti.
Potrei anche accettarlo e farmi anch'io i "cazzi miei".
la vita è fatta di scelte e non sempre sono facili.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> dici????????? io vorrei essere informato se nella  costruzione della mia famiglia ci sia un terzo, e soprattutto vorrei sapere che mi sposo solo per non deludere amici e parenti.
> Potrei anche accettarlo e farmi anch'io i "cazzi miei".
> la vita è fatta di scelte e non sempre sono facili.


Tu stai personalizzando la visione della situazione. Guardala dall'esterno e dalla necessità (anche comunitaria) che venga costruita una buona famiglia. Quando rimarrà incinta si dimenticherà del suo "adone".
Quanto al fidanzato, basta che non sappia, ovviamente. Magari anche lui ha avuto le sue sbandate e lei non ne sa nulla.


----------



## Annina123 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma cosa salvi! Rischi solo di disperdere una coppia affiatata che è in procinto di costruire una buona famiglia.
> Li spingi a suicidarsi (come coppia, intendo), altro che "salvarsi"....


Delirante!

Trattasi di coppia pessima in procinto di costruire un disastro annunciato che renderà entrambi profondamente infelici. E anche gli eventuali futuri figli! 

Io non voglio salvare lui ma lei!!! Lei sa già che non è quello che vuole... se mi fossi sposata in queste condizioni avrei rischiato seriamente la mia salute mentale. 

Non bisogna scegliere tra un uomo giusto per fare il padre ed un uomo che si ama... le cose possono e devono coincidere! 
E in questo caso evidentemente non si tratta di scelta tra amante e fidanzato!

La stai spingendo in una direzione del tutto sbagliata sapendo di farlo peraltro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

[MENTION=6998]Blaise53[/MENTION] c'è @_Annina123_, corri la tua adorata è ricomparsa


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Febbraio 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Delirante!
> 
> Trattasi di coppia pessima in procinto di costruire un disastro annunciato che renderà entrambi profondamente infelici. E anche gli eventuali futuri figli!
> 
> ...





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> @_Blaise53_ c'è @_Annina123_, corri la tua adorata è ricomparsa


Ed è pure in gran forma! 
:rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ed è pure in gran forma!
> :rotfl:



 [MENTION=7332]Annina123[/MENTION] aspettiamo il 3d. Dai


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ed è pure in gran forma!
> :rotfl:


ci sta stupendo con effetti speciali, brava [MENTION=7332]Annina123[/MENTION]


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Febbraio 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Delirante!


I deliri li ha chi confonde la "novità" con "l'intensità". E' ovvio che una relazione più nuova, più fresca, sia più avvincente. La sua è solo una sbandata, perché lei "sente" (il che non è poco, trattandosi di "sentimenti") chi è davvero la persona giusta. Aveva bisogno di una ventata di aria fresca in una stanza che era rimasta chiusa da troppo tempo.
Adesso che ha arieggiato, però, richiudesse la finestra: sta iniziando a fare un po' troppo freddo.


----------



## insane (20 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> I deliri li ha chi confonde la "novità" con "l'intensità". E' ovvio che una relazione più nuova, più fresca, sia più avvincente. La sua è solo una sbandata, perché lei "sente" (il che non è poco, trattandosi di "sentimenti") chi è davvero la persona giusta. Aveva bisogno di *una ventata di aria fresca* in una stanza che era rimasta chiusa da troppo tempo.
> Adesso che ha arieggiato, però, richiudesse la finestra: sta iniziando a fare un po' troppo freddo.


E figurati allora dopo aver figliato, tra cacche, puzze, omogeneizzati e marito sfinito se questa non tornera' a farsi arieggiare


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> I deliri li ha chi confonde la "novità" con "l'intensità". E' ovvio che una relazione più nuova, più fresca, sia più avvincente. La sua è solo una sbandata, perché lei "sente" (il che non è poco, trattandosi di "sentimenti") chi è davvero la persona giusta. Aveva bisogno di una ventata di aria fresca in una stanza che era rimasta chiusa da troppo tempo.
> Adesso che ha arieggiato, però, richiudesse la finestra: sta iniziando a fare un po' troppo freddo.


Mi sa che [MENTION=7332]Annina123[/MENTION] sta chiudendo la finestra


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Febbraio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> E figurati allora dopo aver figliato, tra cacche, puzze, omogeneizzati e marito sfinito se questa non tornera' a farsi arieggiare


Ma arieggiasse pure ogni tanto. Il problema è che queste donne, al primo filino d'aria che entra in casa, smontano tutto: matrimoni, famiglie, relazioni consolidate.
D'altra parte chi ha introdotto il divorzio questo voleva.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mi sa che @_Annina123_ sta chiudendo la finestra&#55357;&#56876;


che ne sai, magari ne ha aperta un'altra e sta in mezzo alla corrente d'aria :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> che ne sai, magari ne ha aperta un'altra e sta in mezzo alla corrente d'aria :rotfl:


Non la sento raffreddata


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non la sento raffreddata &#55357;&#56834;


Quella corrente non raffredda, infuoca :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis smettiamola che poi ce la giochiamo come Carolina ( [MENTION=5562]Carola[/MENTION] )


----------



## Annina123 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> @_Annina123_ aspettiamo il 3d. Dai


Devo prepararmi psicologicamente al massacro!


----------



## Annina123 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ci sta stupendo con effetti speciali, brava @_Annina123_


Grazie Ginevra65,sono commossa dalla tua attenzione!


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> E figurati allora dopo aver figliato, tra cacche, puzze, omogeneizzati e marito sfinito se questa non tornera' a farsi arieggiare





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mi sa che @_Annina123_ sta chiudendo la finestra





Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma arieggiasse pure ogni tanto. Il problema è che *queste donne,* al primo filino d'aria che entra in casa, *smontano tutto: matrimoni, famiglie, relazioni consolidate*.
> D'altra parte chi ha introdotto il divorzio questo voleva.


Posso chiedere una cosa agli uomini del forum?
E' davvero così frequente trovare una donna descritta come nel neretto o è più la paura di sposarla a vincere e la fine di un matrimonio può dipendere a seconda dei casi da entrambi gli elementi della coppia?
Ho letto una statistica che rileva come il 60% delle donne in una coppia prima o poi tradisca, mentre solo il 40% degli uomini commette adulterio. Cosa può essere all'origine di questa discrepanza?
I dati sui divorzi danno un rapporto pari a uno su due. 90.000 divorzi l'anno contro 180.000 matrimoni.
Non siamo messi bene, sembrerebbe. Che sta succedendo?


----------



## insane (20 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma arieggiasse pure ogni tanto. Il problema è che queste donne, al primo filino d'aria che entra in casa, smontano tutto: matrimoni, famiglie, relazioni consolidate.
> D'altra parte chi ha introdotto il divorzio questo voleva.


No, non smontano niente, e' il marito che smonta quando le becca (o viceversa). Anzi a sentire qualcuno qua tradire fa bene al corpo, all'anima, alla salute della coppia e probabilmente fa anche calare il colesterolo


----------



## insane (20 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ho letto una statistica che rileva come il 60% delle donne in una coppia prima o poi tradisca, mentre solo il 40% degli uomini commette adulterio. Cosa può essere all'origine di questa discrepanza?


60-40 in statistica e' quasi come dire 50-50. E la veridicita' delle statistiche dipende dal campione, della sincerita' dei campionati e dal bias del ricercatore


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> 60-40 in statistica e' quasi come dire 50-50. E la veridicita' delle statistiche dipendono dal campione, della sincerita' dei campionati e dal bias del ricercatore


Quoto.
La percentuale di uno su due alla fine però palesa che in tutte le coppie prima o poi avviene un tradimento.
E che sposandoci ognuno di noi ha altissime probabilità di essere tradito.
Msa è anche vero che in Italia il 64% delle persone dichiara che è moralmente inaccettabile un tradimento.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Che sta succedendo?


Se capovolgi (nel senso letterale del termine) tutti i valori che sono alla base di *un ordine civile*, che vuoi che succeda? Subentra *il disordine selvaggio*, che poi degrada nell'assenza di legalità e nella legge del più forte.


----------



## oriente70 (20 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Posso chiedere una cosa agli uomini del forum?
> E' davvero così frequente trovare una donna descritta come nel neretto o è più la paura di sposarla a vincere e la fine di un matrimonio può dipendere a seconda dei casi da entrambi gli elementi della coppia?
> Ho letto una statistica che rileva come il 60% delle donne in una coppia prima o poi tradisca, mentre solo il 40% degli uomini commette adulterio. Cosa può essere all'origine di questa discrepanza?
> I dati sui divorzi danno un rapporto pari a uno su due. 90.000 divorzi l'anno contro 180.000 matrimoni.
> Non siamo messi bene, sembrerebbe. Che sta succedendo?


Per me è al 50% sempre che non si tradisca con lo stesso sesso.


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Per me è al 50% sempre che non si tradisca con lo stesso sesso.


Beh, ci sarebbero i/le seriali, ovvero coloro che tradiscono più volte.


----------



## oriente70 (20 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, ci sarebbero i/le seriali, ovvero coloro che tradiscono più volte.


Ma sempre con sessi opposti spero


----------



## insane (20 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, ci sarebbero i/le seriali, ovvero coloro che tradiscono più volte.


Anche in questo caso i numeri non cambierebbero, sarebbero sempre circa al 50%.. che poi lo facciano una o mille volte ai fini della statistica questo non e' rilevante.


----------



## Eagle72 (20 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Posso chiedere una cosa agli uomini del forum?
> E' davvero così frequente trovare una donna descritta come nel neretto o è più la paura di sposarla a vincere e la fine di un matrimonio può dipendere a seconda dei casi da entrambi gli elementi della coppia?
> Ho letto una statistica che rileva come il 60% delle donne in una coppia prima o poi tradisca, mentre solo il 40% degli uomini commette adulterio. Cosa può essere all'origine di questa discrepanza?
> I dati sui divorzi danno un rapporto pari a uno su due. 90.000 divorzi l'anno contro 180.000 matrimoni.
> Non siamo messi bene, sembrerebbe. Che sta succedendo?


''Emancipazione''...sentirsi moderne..effetto emulazione delle amiche...meno paura degli effetti economici e di giudizio se sono beccate


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Se capovolgi (nel senso letterale del termine) tutti i valori che sono alla base di *un ordine civile*, che vuoi che succeda? Subentra *il disordine selvaggio*, che poi degrada nell'assenza di legalità e nella legge del più forte.


Si è scelto di dare alla società un'impronta competitiva piuttosto che cooperativa, stimolando gli egoismi individuali per ottenere i migliori risultati. Ovviamente in questa scelta se si è migliorata molto la vita dei vincenti, quella dei perdenti ha subito dei contraccolpi non da poco.
Per ovviare a questo problema si è dato spazio a un welfare che allo stato attuale non risulta più sostenibile in molti paesi, oppure a una serie di azioni distinte per categorie (donne, immigrati etc.) che hanno lo scopo di minimizzare gli effetti sui soggetti più deboli e meno competitivi, ma che ala fine non risolvono affatto un problema che è a monte.


----------



## delfino curioso (20 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Tu stai personalizzando la visione della situazione. Guardala dall'esterno e dalla necessità (anche comunitaria) che venga costruita una buona famiglia. Quando rimarrà incinta si dimenticherà del suo "adone".
> Quanto al fidanzato, basta che non sappia, ovviamente. Magari anche lui ha avuto le sue sbandate e lei non ne sa nulla.


Ti sbagli, io la guardo dall'esterno e più la guardo e più sono convinto (le sostiene di essere innamorata dell'altro) che la loro relazione non porterà nulla di buono (tu parti dal presupposto che la tresca finisca primo o poi e che non venga scoperta). Mi dispiace solo che nell'ipotesi di un futuro figlio, chi ne pagherà le conseguenze di questa irresponsabilità sia proprio quest'ultimo.


----------



## delfino curioso (20 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> I deliri li ha chi confonde la "novità" con "l'intensità". E' ovvio che una relazione più nuova, più fresca, sia più avvincente. La sua è solo una sbandata, perché lei "sente" (il che non è poco, trattandosi di "sentimenti") chi è davvero la persona giusta. Aveva bisogno di una ventata di aria fresca in una stanza che era rimasta chiusa da troppo tempo.
> Adesso che ha arieggiato, però, richiudesse la finestra: sta iniziando a fare un po' troppo freddo.


bene, ma mi sembra che lei non abbia nessuna intenzione di chiudere, altrimenti di che stiamo discutendo???????


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Grazie Ginevra65,sono commossa dalla tua attenzione!


aspetta a commuoverti, ci saranno argomenti più adatti:rotfl:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Si è scelto di dare alla società un'impronta competitiva piuttosto che cooperativa, stimolando gli egoismi individuali per ottenere i migliori risultati. Ovviamente in questa scelta se si è migliorata molto la vita dei vincenti, quella dei perdenti ha subito dei contraccolpi non da poco.
> Per ovviare a questo problema si è dato spazio a un welfare che allo stato attuale non risulta più sostenibile in molti paesi, *oppure a una serie di azioni distinte per categorie (donne, immigrati etc.) che hanno lo scopo di minimizzare gli effetti sui soggetti più deboli* e meno competitivi, ma che ala fine non risolvono affatto un problema che è a monte.


Presunti "deboli". Per il resto concordo, hai espresso benissimo il concetto.


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> aspetta a commuoverti, ci saranno argomenti più adatti:rotfl:


Per te [MENTION=7332]Annina123[/MENTION] si è “commossata” e a me niente.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Per te @_Annina123_ si è “commossata” e a me niente.


 perchè io sono dolce:bleble::bleble::bleble:


----------



## Annina123 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> aspetta a commuoverti, ci saranno argomenti più adatti:rotfl:


Ve li darò io...
Vi commuoverete fino alle lacrime!


----------



## Annina123 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Per te [MENTION=7332]Annina123[/MENTION] si è “commossata” e a me niente.


Diciamo che do più per scontate le attenzioni maschili... sebbene un uomo come te non si incontri ad ogni angolo di strada, mi rendo conto!


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Diciamo che do più per scontate le attenzioni maschili... sebbene un uomo come te non si incontri ad ogni angolo di strada, mi rendo conto!


Sono unico. Gongolo


----------



## spleen (20 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Posso chiedere una cosa agli uomini del forum?
> E' davvero così frequente trovare una donna descritta come nel neretto o è più la paura di sposarla a vincere e la fine di un matrimonio può dipendere a seconda dei casi da entrambi gli elementi della coppia?
> Ho letto una statistica che rileva come il 60% delle donne in una coppia prima o poi tradisca, mentre solo il 40% degli uomini commette adulterio. *Cosa può essere all'origine di questa discrepanza?*
> I dati sui divorzi danno un rapporto pari a uno su due. 90.000 divorzi l'anno contro 180.000 matrimoni.
> Non siamo messi bene, sembrerebbe. Che sta succedendo?


Reticenza.


----------



## arula (20 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> .....ed ovviamente dopo il matrimonio continuare a farvi i cazzi vostri. Lui è veramente assurdo per non usare un linguaggio scurrile, ma tu come fai ad accettare i tuoi comportamenti???? e ovvio che non riesci più a dormire.
> Succede che ci si innamori di un altro, ma coinvolgere nella vostra storia un terzo *(per non deludere amici, parenti ecc.) *mi sembra troppo.


questo poi è il punto saliente anche se lo hai messo tra parentesi
sembra più importante non deludere i parenti che se stessa e il futuro compagno di vita .... mah


----------



## arula (20 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Reticenza.


:rotfl: fantastico


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> No, non smontano niente, e' il marito che smonta quando le becca (o viceversa). Anzi a sentire qualcuno qua tradire fa bene al corpo, all'anima, alla salute della coppia e probabilmente fa anche calare il colesterolo


no del colesterolo non è vero


----------



## Manon Lescaut (20 Febbraio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> questo poi è il punto saliente anche se lo hai messo tra parentesi
> sembra più importante non deludere i parenti che se stessa e il futuro compagno di vita .... mah


Ci sono persone che sembrano nate per compiacere gli altri. Anche io ho un po' questo problema e spesso ho sorpassato i miei stessi limiti e rinunciato a me stessa per persone che magari neanche l'hanno notato. Adesso ci sto lavorando con una nuova consapevolezza, ma lo stesso non è facile. Chi nasce tondo può solo rotolare :-D


----------



## Manon Lescaut (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no del colesterolo non è vero


E' vero del cortisolo però :sonar:


----------



## arula (20 Febbraio 2018)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che sembrano nate per compiacere gli altri. Anche io ho un po' questo problema e spesso ho sorpassato i miei stessi limiti e rinunciato a me stessa per persone che magari neanche l'hanno notato. Adesso ci sto lavorando con una nuova consapevolezza, ma lo stesso non è facile. Chi nasce tondo può solo rotolare :-D


per carità siamo tutti sensibili al parentado, ma tanto più che sei ancora in tempo è bene che qualcuno le dica fermati e respira....


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no del colesterolo non è vero


Confermo colesterolo 210


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> E' vero del cortisolo però :sonar:


 però qui si complica o no?


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Confermo colesterolo 210


:rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (20 Febbraio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> ''Emancipazione''...sentirsi moderne..effetto emulazione delle amiche...meno paura degli effetti economici e di giudizio se sono beccate


:facepalm:
Ma sul serio?


----------



## Frithurik (20 Febbraio 2018)

Rose123 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti. Scrivo nel cuore della notte e questo già può farvi capire come stia in questo periodo. Mi trovo a scrivervi qui per la prima volta perché ho assoluto bisogno di sfogarmi e purtroppo sento di non poterlo fare con nessuno nella vita reale. *Sono fidanzata da circa 6 anni con un ragazzo meraviglioso e a breve ci sposeremo.* In tutti questi anni non ho mai avuto occhi che per lui e non ho mai dubitato del mio amore o del suo. Ho sempre pensato la nostra fosse una relazione quasi perfetta. Circa un anno fa ho iniziato un nuovo lavoro e lì ho incontrato un uomo, sposato, con due figli, più grande di me di oltre 10 anni. All'inizio non rientrava nemmeno tra le mie simpatie, poi però ci siamo conosciuti bene, sempre al lavoro, e ho iniziato a vedere da parte sua un interessamento nei miei confronti e mi sono sentita attratta da questa situazione e da lui. Nel periodo in cui lui è andato in vacanza con la famiglia e quindi non ci siamo visti per un po' ha cominciato a scrivermi messaggi, cosa mai fatta prima, e da lì è partito tutto. Ci siamo reciprocamente esposti sulla nostra attrazione e tutto è partito come un gioco. Tornato dalle ferie, dopo settimane di messaggi assidui, ci siamo baciati, e io mi sono sentita come una ragazzina, non ci capivo più niente. Quando abbiamo fatto sesso la prima volta è stato qualcosa di incredibile, tra di noi un'alchimia pazzesca, mai provata in vita mia. Nonostante questo ero piena di dubbi perché sentivo di amare il mio fidanzato e allora ho cercato di allontanarmi da quell'altro e di evitare che ricapitasse qualcosa. Lui però è stato insistente, e alla fine ho ceduto ancora. Dai nostri discorsi volevamo tenere tutto "a distanza", ma la verità è che sono passato 6 mesi e ci siamo anche detti "Ti amo". Io sono confusa perché sento di amarli entrambi, anche se non lo credevo possibile. *Lui non vuole lasciare la sua situazione familiare *nonostante con la moglie non vada (e di questo ne sono certa, non sto a spiegarvi come perché è una storia lunga ma non è la classica situazione dove lui mente e in realtà con la moglie va tutto bene), perché non vuole smettere di vivere coi figli e perché ha anche paura che io, essendo più giovane, possa pentirmi e piantarlo in asso senza più niente. Io, dal canto mio, sono stra confusa perché da un lato penso a lui ogni secondo e sento di amarlo, dall'altro ho il mio fidanzato con cui sto benissimo e che vedo come padre dei miei figli. Lo so, sto dicendo cose assurde e sono un controsenso vivente, ma ormai dormo pochissimo, piango tantissimo e la mia testa è super incasinata. Non poterne parlare con qualcuno, poi, mi crea tensione. Sono 6 mesi che ho questa doppia vita, il matrimonio è alle porte, da una parte ho una vita già scritta, dall'altra un rischio enorme (rischio anche di non avere mai dei figli, vista l'età di lui), e comunque un uomo che, sento, mi ama davvero ma ha molte valide ragioni per non voler rischiare ora. Mi sento una merda col mio fidanzato, anche se sento potrei avere una vita felice con lui, nonostante questo. Ma d'altro canto.. se stessi sbagliando? Se fosse la mia seconda scelta? E di contro, se l'altro invece fosse solo una lunga infatuazione che scambio per amore? Sono troppo confusa. Scusatemi tutti e grazie dello sfogo


Tu di un egoismo vomitevole.
Lui perfetto paraculo.
Matrimonio finito prima di iniziare, abbi almeno il coraggio di lasciare ,anzi di farti lasciare dal quel povero uomo (fidanzato).


----------



## disincantata (20 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Verde e quoto.
> Aggiungo che spesso, nel "fermare la macchina", si ha più paura delle reazioni dei terzi che non del fatto in sé. Ne ho sentite di persone che per questo motivo hanno davvero complicato la loro vita con una successiva separazione.
> 
> Cosa vuoi che siano un po' di aspettative deluse, una disdetta in chiesa e al ristorante, o anche i mobili o la casa da rivendere, nella peggiore delle ipotesi i parenti delusi (che poi se ne fanno una ragione). O gli amici cui dire un perché. Di fronte alla propria vita


Mio nipote lo ha fatto, ha scoperto che la fidanzata lo tradiva, pure lei con uno sposato con 2 figli, avevano comprato casa mobili ordinatio cerimonia e pranzo, tutto pronto, pure noi invitati avevamo gia' pensato all'abbigliamento  ahahah, ma vero, 2 mesi prima ha chiuso e ci ha messo un po' di anni a discutere di soldi e vendita casa. Rimettendoci dei soldi, ma meglio così. 

Poi, dopo altri due tre anni o forse più anni si e' felicemente messo con la sua attuale moglie ed hanno una bimba splendida.

I segnali che la prima fidanzata era strana, c'erano tutti, ma purtroppo li aveva ignorati. Fino al sospetto,  non so da cosa sia nato, e la scoperta avendola 'pedinata'.


----------



## Eagle72 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> :facepalm:
> Ma sul serio?


Non so...ma io vedo schiere di mamme 40enni fiere di andare a ballare, fare selfie, rivendicare propri spazi, uscire con amiche. Mia moglie ha iniziato cosi, una sorta di crisi adolescenziale, ed è finita con tradimento coi fiocchi....perche torni un po ''single'' '..dopo lungo fidanzamento, matrimonio, casa e due figli perchè fermarsi e godere dei fruttii? No rimescoliamo le arte e ripartiamo dal via.Ora casa e chiesa, tornata in se.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Questa la registro come un'altra costante nelle relazioni extraconiugali: l'attrazione portata ad un livello mai registrato nella propria vita. Mi chiedo, perché? Perché hai incontrato la persona giusta o è la situazione in sé che amplifica il desiderio? Il non potersi vedere quando si vuole, l'accumulare frustrazione per poi farla esplodere in un furioso amplesso, penso sia alla base di tutto questo.
> E già questo dovrebbe far riflettere.
> Nocciolina, e come fa? Magari ha già prenotato chiesa e sala, sono partiti gli inviti, sta scegliendo l'abito... Se la macchina è partita è impossibile fermarla.
> 
> ...


E ha già preso la Scavolini e nel bagno ha proprio le piastrelle che voleva. :facepalm:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> questo è il tipico esempio a cui mi riferisco @_Skorpio_ e @_Nocciola_.
> Mi spiace per questa ragazza, ma di vero in questo rapporto c'è solo una impagabile, coinvolgente irresistibile scopata.
> 
> Lui vende illusioni a lei, lei recipisce grande amore.
> ...





Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Quando si dice "il caso" :rotfl:


Di queste cose ridevo alle medie.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....a me questa cosa che i maschi ammogliati di mezza età sono sempre i "mostri ingannatori" di verginali donzelle non suona molto bene.
> Non dico che la circonvenzione sia in senso inverso ma semplicemente che hanno due percorsi diversi, idee sul futuro diverse ma la contempo si sono trovati....


Uno ammogliato di mezza età e con un paio di figli dovrebbe avere una minima consapevolezza.
Poi magari anche un po’ di rispetto per la moglie, i figli e pure per la ragazza.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il necessario per andarci in motel insieme e passare dei bei momenti in compagnia.
> Non certo per condividere dei progetti: ti fideresti mai di uno che tradisce il partner con te?
> Trovare una persona a cui poter accordare la fiducia necessaria per progettare una convivenza, comprare casa insieme e fare dei figli non è cosa frequente.
> Illudersi che possa assumere questo ruolo un amante sposato e con dei figli è da sciocchi.
> ...


Ma questa è lei. :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No. Visto da fuori è un tradimento
> Ma non tutti i tradimenti sono uguali
> E soprattutto ognuno di noi, lo dico spesso, da cosa è in grado di accettare e cosa no.
> Non c’e Giusto o sbagliato solo un sentire diverso


No. C’è sbagliato, molto sbagliato, sbagliatissimo, assurdo, roba da ...guidare a fari spenti nella notte.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2018)

Rose123 ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti delle vostre risposta, cerco di rispondere a chi mi ha fatto delle domande. Per quanto riguarda il sesso col mio fidanzato fino a qualche tempo fa pensavo andasse bene, ma ora che sono 6 mesi che lo faccio con l'altro mi rendo conto che forse era solo illusione. Con quest'uomo faccio davvero l'amore, lui mi fa sentire desiderata. Il mio fidanzato nel rapporto, invece, pensa più a se stesso, non mi tocca o abbraccia o bacia come se mi desiderasse.. è difficile spiegarlo a parole. Considero perfetto il mio fidanzato perché mi ama davvero, con lui ho tantissime cose in comune nonostante siamo caratterialmente molto diversi. È attento alle mie esigenze, dolce, fino a questo punto avevamo dialogo, mi ha fatto la proposta di matrimonio dei sogni e stiamo progettando il matrimonio dei sogni, come padre lo vedo ideale, e nonostante questa persona in più io con lui continuo ad avere il rapporto di prima, anche se dei piccoli cambiamenti ci sono stati, e lui secondo me se n'è accorto ma crede io sia solo nervosa per altre cose. Il matrimonio cmq è già tutto organizzato e mi sento anche male all'idea di mandare tutto a monte, purtroppo spesso prendiamo decisioni anche per non deludere gli altri e lo dico a malincuore. A ogni modo, per quanto riguarda il "Ti amo" con l'amante in realtà è stato lui il primo a dirmelo, poi più avanti ho corrisposto, e continuiamo a dircelo perché lo sentiamo. È come se la testa mi dicesse una cosa e il cuore un'altra. Lui anni fa ha già avuto una situazione analoga, in quell'occasione dopo parecchio decise di lasciare la famiglia, in quel momento l'amante di allora cambiò idea e rimase col marito. Lui dice che da allora ci va coi piedi di piombo, infatti quando mi dice che non lascia la famiglia dice che "per ora" questa è la sua scelta, che ora è più grande e ha capito che deve restare coi figli perché, in estrema sintesi, dentro casa lui fa loro da padre ma anche da madre, e ha paura che separandosi lascerebbero comunque i figli a lei, e lei non è in grado di farli crescere nel modo migliore, inoltre teme di non poterli vedere. Inoltre aggiunge che comunque io e lui ci conosciamo da poco per fare questo salto, dice che è meglio se mi sposo perché con il mio ragazzo posso avere un futuro, invece con lui magari un figlio non si riuscirebbe a fare, con lui non ci sarebbe il matrimonio dei sogni, con lui dovrei affrontare la situazione di stare con un divorziato che lotta per vedere i figli, ecc. Insomma, questa è in sintesi la situazione..


Ti sei trovato proprio un bel campione di uomo.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ma è anche una questione di rispetto (mica da poco) per una persona che è stata con te per sei anni e vuole sposarti ed averi dei figli.
> Nella vita tutti sbagliano, la differenza la fa come poni rimedio ai tuoi errori.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuta
> 
> Invita a cena il tuo amante e comunicagli che hai deciso di far saltare il matrimonio per amor suo.
> Anticipa gli che lo attenderai, certa che il vostro amore supererà gli ostacoli del tempo, fino a quando non si sentirà pronto a fidarsi di te. Rassicurarlo intorno al fatto che amerai i suoi figli come fossero tuoi.
> ...


Bella idea.
Se poi mi dice dove li filmo così può immortale la grande fuga.


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Nella vita ho notato che alcune donne hanno il costante bisogno di innamorarsi di loro stesse.
> Quando arrivano alle soglie di un progetto, quando questo è definito, nuovamente cercano motivazioni per metterlo in discussione, cercando situazioni e storie in cui ripropongono quella parte di loro che hanno messo da parte per allearsi con un uomo escludendo finalmente la competizione.
> Parole come amore, innamoramento, passione sgorgano nuovamente impetuose nei discorsi pieni di dubbi, ma gonfi di emozioni che non riescono a comprendere, perché razionalmente sanno che non hanno nulla che manchi tra tutto quello che ambivano a raggiungere.
> E' che il ruolo di queste donne resta sempre ancorato alla competizione, e la competizione alla conquista, e quando questa si è attuata a nuovi territori da dominare, nuove persone da sedurre, nuovi obiettivi da raggiungere.
> ...


E questo (neretto) fa parte del carattere,a venti quaranta o, a sessant'anni!
Chi nasce rotondo non morirà quadrato.... 
Ci sono trentenni che per concentrazione, volontà , determinazione ,  costanza nella pianificazione e perseveranza nel  perseguire un obiettivo , lasciando poco spazio all'irrazionale, sono più "affidabili" di tanti sessantenni che hanno prodotto più danni di un terremoto , anche a se stessi. Ma non credo sia frutto solo di un ambiente culturale favorevole; come già ho detto, credo che il DNA abbia una grande influenza.


----------



## ipazia (20 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Aver dieci anni in più quando lei ne ha 15, al limite.
> A 30 mia madre era già divorziata, conviveva con un altro uomo e aspettava il secondo figlio e aveva già accumulato 15 anni di contributi INPS, inoltre gestiva una casa propria da 10 anni.
> A 30 anni si dovrebbe già avere la maturità per capire cosa fare della propria vita, non essere lì a un passo dal matrimonio a struggersi d'amore per il solito marito della solita coppia in crisi attratto dalla passera scopaiola dei fumetti di Silver.
> A 30 anni puoi apprezzare di essere la passera scopaiola di un 40enne e anche più, puoi fare tutto quello che vuoi, ma devi almeno sapere perché lo fai.
> ...


Il mio sguardo era puntato su di lui. E di lui stavo parlando. Non di lei. 

Forse c'è una sovrapposizione fra "responsabilità" (e di conseguenza corresponsabilità) e maternage. 

Un individuo che si rapporta con un altro individuo avendo a sua disposizione 10 anni di esperienze in più (e non sono per niente pochi) usufruendo della freschezza dei 10 anni di meno è responsabile delle sue azioni in quel rapportarsi. Ed è corresponsabile in quel rapporto dell'evoluzione del rapporto stesso. Tenendo conto che ha 10 anni di competenze in più. E' un rapporto asimmetrico. Foss'anche soltanto per accumulo di esperienze nel tempo. 

Questo non significa "maternage".
Responsabilità non significa che siccome io sono più vecchi* ti tratto come un imbecille da proteggere perchè pover* se no tu che fai...

Responsabilità significa che uso le mie esperienze, e le competenze che ne derivano, per trarre per me un vantaggio tale da arrecare il meno danno possibile a te. 
Responsabilità significa che non uso quello che ho imparato nelle mie esperienze per manipolarti sfruttando il fatto che tu ne hai meno di me. 
Responsabilità significa consapevolezza di essere parte di un tessuto sociale e essere consapevoli che quello che io faccio ha una ricaduta anche sul tessuto sociale. 

E questo per quanto riguarda lui. Il mio sguardo è su di lui. Lei non è neanche inclusa, se non nel senso di CONCEDERSI DI CHIEDERE prova di quelle esperienze e chiedere che oltre al ti amo di sti cazzi quelle esperienze vengano scambiate e rese ricchezza. 

Mi spiego? 

Se non si sa chiedere questo...cosa vuoi chiedere? 

Sarà che sono stata fortunata nella mia vita. E ho trovato galantuomini. 
Il mio amante 40enne quando io ero una 19enne. Che mi ha insegnato e ha messo al mio servizio le sue esperienze. Assumendosi la responsabilità di avere a che fare con una ragazzina rispetto a lui. 
Mi ha scopata. E un gran tanto anche. 
Ma non ha dimenticato che io avevo 19 anni.
E ha portato rispetto alla mia inesperienza. 
Non usandola e basta, anche se mi chiamava carne fresca senza il minimo ritegno. 
E ha portato rispetto a se stesso, prima ancora. 
Non dimenticandosi che ero un dono. Nella mia freschezza e nella mia giovinezza. Ne ha avuto cura. 
E mi ha lasciato in eredità strumenti per aver cura di me. Nelle scelte che stavo facendo. Mi ha sostenuta e consigliata anche. 
Questa è responsabilità e consapevolezza delle differenze. 
E non l'ipocrisia per cui "siamo tutti uguali". 

Se io adesso mi scopassi un 30enne, avrei cura del fatto che è un 30enne. 
E me lo potrei rivoltare come un calzino. 
Questo non significa che gli farei da mamma. 
Significa che non userei i dislivelli, le asimmetrie di conoscenza fra noi, per approfittare della situazione che potrei avere con lui. 

Mi spiego? 

Potrei elencartene un sacco di uomini che avrebbero potuto tranquillamente approfittare della differenza di età con me. E che invece hanno avuto cura e responsabilità.

Consapevoli del fatto che io ero un passaggio per loro. 
Consapevoli che non ero una proprietà. Un qualcosa da legare senza consenso e senza parità, senza simmetria. 
Consapevoli del fatto che avrebbero lasciato in me eredità di loro. 

Questa è la responsabilità a cui mi riferisco. Che è direttamente legata al senso di corresponsabilità del vivere sociale, dell'essere tutti parte di una stessa società.  

Spero di essere riuscita a chiarire. 
Il punto del mio discorso non è la difesa a lei. Imparerà. O si prenderà mazzate. Così funziona. 

Il punto del mio discorso è il senso di responsabilità di un "esperto" vs un "inesperto". 
E la mancanza di considerazione di questo. 
In lui e anche in lei. 

Il tutto sotto la solita bandiera dell'amore che ci rende tutti vicini vicini...

Questo non è neppure in grado di viversi lo scopare liberamente senza cavalcare gli immaginari di una giovane donna, sapendo benissimo dove andare a ficcare il dito. 
E non per intelligenza. O particolare acume. 
Ma perchè in 10 anni ha semplicemente avuto più tempo per ficcare dita. Sbagliare e correggere il tiro. E crearti mappe mentali.

La responsabilità a cui mi riferisco è quella che riguarda il decidere se usare quelle mappe per fottere e manipolare oppure per godere.

Per dirla con una metafora, se io so nuotare bene, non mi prendo uno che fa il cane stentato e me lo porto a largo dicendogli che ci penso io. 
Gli insegno a nuotare. Prima.

E' anche più divertente. 
Nuotare in due. 

Al netto dell'amore. 

Certo...a qualcuno piace portarsi quell* che fa il cane stentato mettendo entrambi a rischio. Geniale praticamente.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Facciamo che io e te andiamo a cena insieme. Si avvicina il momento del dolce, io comincio a dirti che no, il dolce no. Io non posso mangiare dolci.
> Nel frattempo chiamo il cameriere, mi ordino una doppia porzione di tiramisù e me la scofano allegramente.
> Ma al contempo continuo a ripeterti che no!! io i dolci no!!giammai!!.
> 
> ...


Quando ero più giovane e cattivella avrei suggerito di aggiungere che aveva un notevole ritardo ed era così felice al pensiero di avere un figlio da lui...
Ero giovane e cattivella, ma fiduciosa, ora non lo suggerirei più, mi parrebbe di dar a lui il movente per un femminicidio.


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il necessario per andarci in motel insieme e passare dei bei momenti in compagnia.
> Non certo per condividere dei progetti: ti fideresti mai di uno che tradisce il partner con te?
> Trovare una persona a cui poter accordare la fiducia necessaria per progettare una convivenza, comprare casa insieme e fare dei figli non è cosa frequente.
> Illudersi che possa assumere questo ruolo un amante sposato e con dei figli è da sciocchi.
> ...


Condivido tutto,come al solito.


----------



## ipazia (20 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bella idea.
> Se poi mi dice dove li filmo così può immortale la grande fuga.


:rotfl::rotfl:

Io filmerei le prime reazioni, quelle proprio a caldo
Impagabili.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2018)

Divì ha detto:


> No, quella è la salute (cit.)


:up:


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo dici perché in quel momento lo senti
> 
> Che vale x quel momento.. solo che si è portati a dargli significati eterni
> 
> ...


Verissimo! Però fino a quindici anni, dopo.....


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il mio sguardo era puntato su di lui. E di lui stavo parlando. Non di lei.
> 
> Forse c'è una sovrapposizione fra "responsabilità" (e di conseguenza corresponsabilità) e maternage.
> 
> ...


Mi fai un sunto del sunto. Miiiiiii


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Io filmerei le prime reazioni, quelle proprio a caldo
> Impagabili.


Mo’ si


----------



## ipazia (20 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando ero più giovane e cattivella avrei suggerito di aggiungere che aveva un notevole ritardo ed era così felice al pensiero di avere un figlio da lui...
> Ero giovane e cattivella, ma fiduciosa, ora non lo suggerirei più, mi parrebbe di dar a lui il movente per un femminicidio.


Il figlio...e al signore gli viene un coccolone :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (20 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mi fai un sunto del sunto. Miiiiiii


Dico che se io, che ho 40 anni e vissuti, mi prendo un 30enne che ha avuto la morosetta e poco più, non me lo giro come un calzino raccontandogli cazzate sull'amore e sul patimento, usando leve che conosco in virtù del fatto che ho calpestato più terra di lui. 

Sarei irresponsabile perchè approfitterei dell'asimmetria di esperienza accumulata per avere un vantaggio sull'altro. 

Se mi prendo un 30enne, considero la sua inesperienza e la rendo dono e frutto comune. 
Mica ci gioco a pincanello per due leccate di figa e una trombata col cazzo giovane vendendogli cazzate che so, per esperienza, funzionano.

Se sono responsabile parlo chiaro. 
E mi prendo pure cura. 

Che non vuol dire amare. O quelle cagate. 

Vuol dire avere consapevolezza e rispetto che dieci anni di passi in più su questa terra, nell'accumulo di esperienze, la fanno. E esserne responsabile significa non usarle per manipolare ma usarle per giocare insieme. Considerando anche le differenze.


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Rose123 ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti delle vostre risposta, cerco di rispondere a chi mi ha fatto delle domande. Per quanto riguarda il sesso col mio fidanzato fino a qualche tempo fa pensavo andasse bene, ma ora che sono 6 mesi che lo faccio con l'altro mi rendo conto che forse era solo illusione. Con quest'uomo faccio davvero l'amore, lui mi fa sentire desiderata. Il mio fidanzato nel rapporto, invece, pensa più a se stesso, non mi tocca o abbraccia o bacia come se mi desiderasse.. è difficile spiegarlo a parole. Considero perfetto il mio fidanzato perché mi ama davvero, con lui ho tantissime cose in comune nonostante siamo caratterialmente molto diversi. È attento alle mie esigenze, dolce, fino a questo punto avevamo dialogo, mi ha fatto la proposta di matrimonio dei sogni e stiamo progettando il matrimonio dei sogni, come padre lo vedo ideale, e nonostante questa persona in più io con lui continuo ad avere il rapporto di prima, anche se dei piccoli cambiamenti ci sono stati, e lui secondo me se n'è accorto ma crede io sia solo nervosa per altre cose. Il matrimonio cmq è già tutto organizzato e mi sento anche male all'idea di mandare tutto a monte, purtroppo spesso prendiamo decisioni anche per non deludere gli altri e lo dico a malincuore. A ogni modo, per quanto riguarda il "Ti amo" con l'amante in realtà è stato lui il primo a dirmelo, poi più avanti ho corrisposto, e continuiamo a dircelo perché lo sentiamo. È come se la testa mi dicesse una cosa e il cuore un'altra. Lui anni fa ha già avuto una situazione analoga, in quell'occasione dopo parecchio decise di lasciare la famiglia, in quel momento l'amante di allora cambiò idea e rimase col marito. Lui dice che da allora ci va coi piedi di piombo, infatti quando mi dice che non lascia la famiglia dice che "per ora" questa è la sua scelta, che ora è più grande e ha capito che deve restare coi figli perché, in estrema sintesi, dentro casa lui fa loro da padre ma anche da madre, e ha paura che separandosi lascerebbero comunque i figli a lei, e lei non è in grado di farli crescere nel modo migliore, inoltre teme di non poterli vedere. Inoltre aggiunge che comunque io e lui ci conosciamo da poco per fare questo salto, dice che è meglio se mi sposo perché con il mio ragazzo posso avere un futuro, invece con lui magari un figlio non si riuscirebbe a fare, con lui non ci sarebbe il matrimonio dei sogni, con lui dovrei affrontare la situazione di stare con un divorziato che lotta per vedere i figli, ecc. Insomma, questa è in sintesi la situazione..


Un bel marpione.....
Perché dovrebbe"lottare per vedere i figli" se, come dici, lui ha il ruolo anche di madre, suggerendo che essa , sia una instabile mentale incapace di accudirli: potrebbe portarli a casa "vostra", con una sentenza del tribunale.....
Aggia, ma gli è già andata male una volta: l'amante non ha lasciato il marito per lui....tipico!
Eppoi, tu hai l'uomo perfetto, il tuo fidanzato; che del resto ti ama e, dovrebbe bastare per tutti e due.....
Ha ragione il marpione: sposati, così avrà  (avrete) la garanzia di continuare la tresca fin quando vi garberà, oppure,quando verrete scoperti....
Che bella gente che siete.....Se non hai quindici anni ed un minimo d'orgoglio taglia almeno col fidanzato, prima di mettere al mondo dei figli!


----------



## ipazia (20 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mo’ si


E' bellissimo prendere gli immaginari (s)venduti e usarli nella direzione di renderli realtà, risolvendo esattamente quei problemi prospettati e ben funzionali a far rimanere tali gli immaginari ma senza dichiararlo. 

E' veramente impagabile. 

Offrire disponibilità nella risoluzione


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dico che se io, che ho 40 anni e vissuti, mi prendo un 30enne che ha avuto la morosetta e poco più, non me lo giro come un calzino raccontandogli cazzate sull'amore e sul patimento, usando leve che conosco in virtù del fatto che ho calpestato più terra di lui.
> 
> Sarei irresponsabile perchè approfitterei dell'asimmetria di esperienza accumulata per avere un vantaggio sull'altro.
> 
> ...


È na chiavica di uomo. Giusto?


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Stoppare certi discorsi non i tradimenti
> Io certi discorsi non li ho mai fatti ma io tradito comunque e sono qui


Lo dici come se fossi reduce dalla Campagna di Russia,in attesa delle onorificenze....


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi piace molto quello che hai scritto, Lo faccio e lo sento mio. Halleluja.


Hallelujah! 
bungee jumping no?


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Senti, io ho una marea di difetti, ma tendo a essere sempre modesto e onesto intellettualmente: se ti dicessi che mi sono capitate verginali donzelle che hanno tacciato il qui presente mostro ingannatore di ricchionagine perché  anziché agire da mostro ha capito l'antifona ed ha fatto vari passi indietro, scappando a gambe levate? Mi crederesti?


Erano racchie?


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> lui mi sembra molto più centrato di te.    dagli retta, valuta tu se sia il caso di sposarti in queste condizioni.
> 
> e valuta anche che non sia il cuore che ti parla, ma qualcosa più in basso.    che se il nodo è solo che sto tipo, per età e capacità, ti scopa meglio del tuo fidanzato, allora hai un problema da risolvere col tuo fidanzato molto più banale.


Lui più centrato?? Ma hai letto?


----------



## ipazia (20 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> È na chiavica di uomo. Giusto?


:rotfl::rotfl:

Peggio. 
Usa un potere di cui non ha alcun merito (esperienze date da maggior tempo passato su questa terra) per manipolare e appropriarsi di situazioni ed esperienze che ormai non ha più semplicemente l'opzione di vivere. 

Con questo non dico che lei sia una povera vittima indifesa. 
Lei se l'è scelto uno così. In nome dell'amore (tanto per cambiare).

Sottolineo semplicemente come sia basso l'utilizzo di un potere che potrebbe essere usato per fare le stesse cose ma rendendole ricchezza per entrambi. 

E' un avido. 
Un vecchio avido.

che sa anche molto poco del godere fra l'altro. 

E non assolve ad un compito che secolarmente è spettato ai "più grandi", ossia insegnare ai più giovani. 
Anche nel sesso.

EDIT: userei lo stesso metro di giudizio anche per una donna eh, tanto per intenderci. 


Se mi scopassi un "più giovane" parte del mio godere sarebbe vedermelo imparare fra le mani e godere del lasciarlo libero e, se possibile, arricchito. 
I "più vecchi" a me han dato tanto. 
Fra le altre cose, anche la consapevolezza che la conoscenza è una eredità e il piacere è lasciarla, non appropriarsene.


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ...chi sa perché gli amanti (in generale) scopano sempre meglio dei rispettivi partner e che cazzo.......:rotfl:


Magari scopano solo.... sai,lo stress de matrimonio influisce negativamente sui maschietti in procinto ....


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ma è anche una questione di rispetto (mica da poco) per una persona che è stata con te per sei anni e vuole sposarti ed averi dei figli.
> Nella vita tutti sbagliano, la differenza la fa come poni rimedio ai tuoi errori.


Sposandosi....


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Per nocciola no


Scopava e basta! Il marito aveva smesso...Mi pare di aver capito.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Lo dici come se fossi reduce dalla Campagna di Russia,in attesa delle onorificenze....


Questa è la conferma che ho in testa una cosa e u miei scritti (pessimi ) ne rendono un’aktra 
Mi hai fatto sorridere, grazie


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Febbraio 2018)

Rose123 ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti delle vostre risposta, cerco di rispondere a chi mi ha fatto delle domande. Per quanto riguarda il sesso col mio fidanzato fino a qualche tempo fa pensavo andasse bene, ma ora che sono 6 mesi che lo faccio con l'altro mi rendo conto che forse era solo illusione. Con quest'uomo faccio davvero l'amore, lui mi fa sentire desiderata. Il mio fidanzato nel rapporto, invece, pensa più a se stesso, non mi tocca o abbraccia o bacia come se mi desiderasse.. è difficile spiegarlo a parole. Considero perfetto il mio fidanzato perché mi ama davvero, con lui ho tantissime cose in comune nonostante siamo caratterialmente molto diversi. È attento alle mie esigenze, dolce, fino a questo punto avevamo dialogo, mi ha fatto la proposta di matrimonio dei sogni e stiamo progettando il matrimonio dei sogni, come padre lo vedo ideale, e nonostante questa persona in più io con lui continuo ad avere il rapporto di prima, anche se dei piccoli cambiamenti ci sono stati, e lui secondo me se n'è accorto ma crede io sia solo nervosa per altre cose. Il matrimonio cmq è già tutto organizzato e mi sento anche male all'idea di mandare tutto a monte, purtroppo spesso prendiamo decisioni anche per non deludere gli altri e lo dico a malincuore. A ogni modo, per quanto riguarda il "Ti amo" con l'amante in realtà è stato lui il primo a dirmelo, poi più avanti ho corrisposto, e continuiamo a dircelo perché lo sentiamo. È come se la testa mi dicesse una cosa e il cuore un'altra. Lui anni fa ha già avuto una situazione analoga, in quell'occasione dopo parecchio decise di lasciare la famiglia, in quel momento l'amante di allora cambiò idea e rimase col marito. Lui dice che da allora ci va coi piedi di piombo, infatti quando mi dice che non lascia la famiglia dice che "per ora" questa è la sua scelta, che ora è più grande e ha capito che deve restare coi figli perché, in estrema sintesi, dentro casa lui fa loro da padre ma anche da madre, e ha paura che separandosi lascerebbero comunque i figli a lei, e lei non è in grado di farli crescere nel modo migliore, inoltre teme di non poterli vedere. Inoltre aggiunge che comunque io e lui ci conosciamo da poco per fare questo salto, dice che è meglio se mi sposo perché con il mio ragazzo posso avere un futuro, invece con lui magari un figlio non si riuscirebbe a fare, con lui non ci sarebbe il matrimonio dei sogni, con lui dovrei affrontare la situazione di stare con un divorziato che lotta per vedere i figli, ecc. Insomma, questa è in sintesi la situazione..


mah la moglie incaoace di seguire i figli mi sa tanto di bufala per convincerti che nonostante sia ammmore sarebbe preferibile restate con i partner ufficiali. mah


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Certo a me fa orrore pensare di sposarmi con qualcuno che intanto ha un'altra relazione.
> Ma il traditore e il tradito vedono le cose da punti di vista troppo diversi, e qui stiamo rispondendo a lei


Ma va'?


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Peggio.
> Usa un potere di cui non ha alcun merito (esperienze date da maggior tempo passato su questa terra) per manipolare e appropriarsi di situazioni ed esperienze che ormai non ha più semplicemente l'opzione di vivere.
> ...


Azz’ vecchio a 40? E io matusalemme? 
Non tutti l’esperienza la usano in modo costruttivo è il rovescio della medaglia.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Scopava e basta! Il marito aveva smesso...Mi pare di aver capito.


Assolutamente no 
Riprova


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Si dovrebbe fare la prova coniuge e amante insieme.... Così uno vede e può trarre le giuste conclusioni.


Vogliamo i filmati delle copule....


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Assolutamente no
> Riprova


Allora poliamore!


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Altra: si sposa si fa ingravidare dall’amante, lei ha il frutto dell’ammore, l’amante ha i suoi figli, il cornuto contento e vissero tutti felici


Eh...eh...eh...degno epilogo.


----------



## delfino curioso (20 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> È na chiavica di uomo. Giusto?



Ma va.......????? non dirmi che ci voleva IPA per farti capire questo........:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il figlio...e al signore gli viene un coccolone :rotfl::rotfl:


Sono modi per andare a vedere il bluff.


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ma va.......????? non dirmi che ci voleva IPA per farti capire questo........:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ho suntato si dice così?


----------



## ipazia (20 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Azz’ vecchio a 40? E io matusalemme?
> Non tutti l’esperienza la usano in modo costruttivo è il rovescio della medaglia.


:rotfl::rotfl:

io ho 40 anni. E so le mie esperienze. So che sono molte di più di un 30enne. 
E poi vecchio per me è ancora un complimento. 
E' ancora una parola che racchiude l'essenza dell'esperienza. E io ho rispetto per l'esperienza e la conoscenza che ne deriva. 

Forse perchè sono cresciuta in strada. Per davvero. 
E la regola era che i più vecchi insegnavano ai più giovani a sopravvivere. 
E i più giovani portavano rispetto per gli insegnamenti. 

A mio parere chi non usa l'esperienza per metterla in comune, in modo costruttivo e responsabile, da cui poi discende anche la corresponsabilità sociale, non ha dignità. 

E non porto rispetto a chi si comporta in quel modo. 
Proprio non ci riesco. 

Anche se so che è un rovescio. 
E' uno di quei rovesci che mi fa partire la cattiveria vera. Però.


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Ma a livello pratico? Posto che lei dice che ama il futuro marito e non ci sono motivi di malcontento, come giustificare il dietrofront eventuale? Come non ferirlo?


L'ha già ammazzato.... Altro che ferirlo.Lui non lo sa ancora ma è all'obitorio....
Qualunque scusa va'bene,basta che ridia la vita al povero fidanzato.....


----------



## ipazia (20 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ma va.......????? non dirmi che ci voleva IPA per farti capire questo........:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma ciao!!!! 

Mi insegna la sintesi (grazie [MENTION=6998]Blaise53[/MENTION])...in effetti non ho perso l'abitudine ai pipponi 

Come stai?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Allora poliamore!


Ahahahah


----------



## delfino curioso (20 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Sposandosi....


.....ottimo......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non mandare tutto a monte, sposalo. Non distruggere ciò che stai costruendo per l'emozione di un momento.
> Adesso stai impazzendo per lui, ma tutto questo finirà.
> Resisti... non te ne pentirai...


Forse....
Eppoi,se si sente male: prende un'aspirina e le passa!


----------



## ipazia (20 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono modi per andare a vedere il bluff.


Sì. Sono d'accordo. 

Quello del figlio...sai che non l'ho mai usato? 

Non so neanche bene il perchè. Ci penso 

Però è un modo semplice e diretto....specialmente per uno che fa anche il pianto sacrificale del 

"sposati il tuo fidanzato, che io, povero vecchiarello non potrò darti figli...dolce amante mia..."


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> io ho 40 anni. E so le mie esperienze. So che sono molte di più di un 30enne.
> E poi vecchio per me è ancora un complimento.
> ...


Non vale oggi forse 50 anni fa. Quando si diventava vecchi e saggi, oggi solo vecchi.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì. Sono d'accordo.
> 
> Quello del figlio...sai che non l'ho mai usato?
> 
> ...


Diciamo che un tempo, senza esame del dna, era come un  “pronti, partenza, via!” uno proprio spariva. Così si aveva la conferma di che tipo responsabile fosse.


----------



## delfino curioso (20 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma ciao!!!!
> 
> Mi insegna la sintesi (grazie @_Blaise53_)...in effetti non ho perso l'abitudine ai pipponi
> 
> Come stai?


Felice di "vivere" con la mia famiglia, quindi molto bene grazie.


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Che bel matrimonio spero che inviti anche l'amante ... Va festeggiato con chi si ama ...


Una cugina della mia ex moglie si sposò, invitando anche uno spasimante , amico comune; piangeva come una fontana....Li per lì non capimmo (non sapevamo ancora fosse spasimante), fu mio padre che,dall'alto della propria esperienza mi disse: "secondo te ,perché uno deve piangere al matrimonio di due amici?".
Per dire,a volte non si vede o non si vuole vedere, ma il sentimento è difficile da celare....
Per inciso i due sposi potrebbero essere ancora assieme dopo trent'anni..... non ho più loro notizie da almeno dieci.


----------



## ipazia (20 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non vale oggi forse 50 anni fa. Quando si diventava vecchi e saggi, oggi solo vecchi.


Per me vale ancora. 

E continuo a cercare chi porta ricchezza del suo vivere anche nella vita altrui. 

Queste sono persone che hanno dignità. Dal mio punto di vista. E sono quelle con cui vale la pena di spenderci tempo ed energia. Anche soltanto per farci una litigata. 

E non penso di essere l'unica. Fra l'altro. 
Conosco persone che la pensano come me. 

E che, pur avendo il potere della conoscenza, non lo usano per manipolare, ma lo usano per arricchire, ben consapevoli che loro sono uno sputo in terra ma senza per questo perdere la dignità di essere proprio quello sputo lì. 
E assumendosi la responsabilità di sè e delle proprie azioni. 

Anche quelle di merda.


----------



## ipazia (20 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che un tempo, senza esame del dna, *era come un  “pronti, partenza, via!”* uno proprio spariva. Così si aveva la conferma di che tipo responsabile fosse.


:rotfl::rotfl:

Bellissimo!

Mi sono figurata la scena. :rotfl:

E' vero in effetti....che mondo strano doveva essere senza anticoncezionali (anche femminili) e immersi nel divieto di usarne.


----------



## ipazia (20 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Felice di "vivere" con la mia famiglia, quindi molto bene grazie.


Bello!!

Sono contenta tu stia bene


----------



## delfino curioso (20 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Bello!!
> 
> Sono contenta tu stia bene


....noto con piacere che non hai abbandonato le "vecchie" abitudini......


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Bellissimo!
> 
> ...


Adesso non esageriamo, non parlo del Medioevo :facepalm::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (20 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ....noto con piacere che non hai abbandonato le "vecchie" abitudini......


no, non le ho abbandonate 

però mi sto allenando a svilupparne anche di nuove


----------



## ipazia (20 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso non esageriamo, non parlo del Medioevo :facepalm::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Beh...io quel mondo l'ho vissuto solo attraverso i racconti. 
Anni pochissimi, ma tempo tantissimo 

E' un po' come quando racconto ai ragazzini che io telefonavo dalle cabine a gettoni....e loro mi guardano come se fossi del giurassico :rotfl::facepalm::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...io quel mondo l'ho vissuto solo attraverso i racconti.
> Anni pochissimi, ma tempo tantissimo
> 
> E' un po' come quando racconto ai ragazzini che io telefonavo dalle cabine a gettoni....e loro mi guardano come se fossi del giurassico :rotfl::facepalm::rotfl::rotfl:


Gli anticoncezionali si usavano. :up:

I telefoni a gettoni davano emozioni inimmaginabili ora. Solo il fatto di non avere certezza di chi avrebbe risposto...


----------



## ipazia (20 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli anticoncezionali si usavano. :up:
> 
> I telefoni a gettoni davano emozioni inimmaginabili ora. Solo il fatto di non avere certezza di chi avrebbe risposto...


Mi raccontava mia mamma del suo dissidio interiore riguardo l'uso della pillola. Lei credente ma anche attenta alla sua libertà. 
Credo abbia sofferto davvero moltissimo per questi motivi. 

Io sono in fondo cresciuta coi preservativi in borsa. 
Non che la questione degli anticoncezionali sia chiarita eh. 

Una quindicina di anni fa una ragazza mi aveva confidato fieramente che il suo anticoncezionale era la coca cola. Lavande post coito per "uccidere" gli spermatozoi. Ci credeva. 

E ancora adesso il preservativo non è poi così liscio nel suo uso. 

Sembra vadano di più quelli che "non si vedono". Che scompaiono nel corpo. 
Peccato che la questione delle malattie sessualmente trasmesse in questo modo non venga affrontata apertamente. 

Mi ricordo i primi preservativi femminili che giravano.
Ma ancora adesso le ragazze di preservativi femminili non ne sanno moltissimo. 

Comunque...quello a cui mi riferivo era la parte "interna". Il dissidio, il conflitto dell'utilizzo dell'anticoncezionale. 
E mi ricordo comunque che uno dei motivi per cui mi sono presa della troia da giovinetta era esattamente il fatto che avessi preservativi in borsa. 

E non dai 40enni. 
Ma da ragazzetti della mia stessa età. 

Ancora adesso, non fa una bellissima impressiona la donna che si porta il preservativo in borsa. E neanche un uomo, per la verità. 
Ma si fa un po' finta di niente, siamo liberi ed evoluti adesso 

Quel dissidio, seppur in forme diverse, è ancora lì. Nella confusione, forse più profonda e indefinita di come era. 

Quanto alle cabine...io le adoravo!!!

Mi ricordo le telefonate col morosetto a 14 anni...d'inverno. Manco sentivo il freddo e mi divertivo a guardare gli sbuffi del freddo sul vetro. 
E mi piaceva da morire l'appuntamento telefonico. 

Quando racconto queste cose ai ragazzetti restano lì imbambolati ad ascoltare 

E' davvero un altro mondo, e siamo portatori di quel tempo, eredità 

Sono nostalgica stasera


----------



## Lostris (20 Febbraio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non so...ma io vedo schiere di mamme 40enni fiere di *andare a ballare, fare selfie, rivendicare propri spazi, uscire con amiche*. Mia moglie ha iniziato cosi, una sorta di crisi adolescenziale, ed è finita con tradimento coi fiocchi....perche torni un po ''single'' '..dopo lungo fidanzamento, matrimonio, casa e due figli perchè fermarsi e godere dei fruttii? No rimescoliamo le arte e ripartiamo dal via.*Ora casa e chiesa, tornata in se*.


Ma in che decennio vivi? 

Io non trovo proprio niente di male nel fare tutto questo (Farsi selfie a parte.... in alcuni casi....:blank, ma che c’entrano le crisi adolescenziali con il coltivare i propri spazi, uscire con le amiche e andare ogni tanto a ballare?? 

Una diventa (moglie e) mamma e smette di essere donna e del tutto a fare quello che faceva prima? (Chiaro che i cambiamenti sono inevitabili.. frequenza, modo di vivere certe cose ecc.. sto parlando d’altro)

Il sospetto lo può far venire un cambio repentino di abitudini.. se mi sposo un leone da ribaltabile e improvvisamente mi diventa un attivista religioso timorato di Dio qualche dubbio verrebbe anche a me. Se non altro che stia attraversando una bella crisi.

Io penso che gli sbandamenti non siano mai incidenti, ma necessità.
Che può essere un semplice mettersi alla prova, ma anche l’espressione di un malessere di fondo. Cercare un altro sé perché non ci riconosciamo magari più.

Tu Dici che è tornata in sé.. casa e chiesa. Senz’altro rassicurante per te, dato che è il sè in cui tu la riconosci, ma io spero che tu la veda comunque un po’ diversa da prima.

Nessuno passa per una crisi senza restarne mutato in qualche modo. E se sembra immutato, in qualche modo mente.


----------



## Lostris (20 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ....
> Se sono responsabile parlo chiaro.
> E mi prendo pure cura.
> 
> ...


Trovo sia una cosa piuttosto triste da pensare.

Che sotto la bandiera dell’amore si facciano/subiscano/accettino alcune delle più turpi cose e che sia l’illusione prediletta dietro cui nascondere altre verità è sicuramente vero. 

Penso peró che stigmatizzare l’amore in sè nasconda dei problemi tanto quanto anelarlo in ogni dove.


----------



## ipazia (20 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Trovo sia una cosa piuttosto triste da pensare.
> 
> Che sotto la bandiera dell’amore si facciano/subiscano/accettino alcune delle più turpi cose e che sia l’illusione prediletta dietro cui nascondere altre verità è sicuramente vero.
> 
> Penso peró che stigmatizzare l’amore in sè nasconda dei problemi tanto quanto anelarlo in ogni dove.


*La lucertola
*
La lucertola dell’amore
Ancora una volta è fuggita
E m’ha lasciato la coda fra le dita
Ben mi sta
Avevo voluto serbarla per me.

ma forse così è ancor più chiaro....

*
Mio malgrado…
*
Assunto mio malgrado nella fabbrica delle idee
mi sono rifiutato di timbrare il cartellino
Mobilitato altresì nell’esercito delle idee
ho disertato
Non ho mai capito granché
Non c’è mai granché
né piccolo che
C’è altro.
Altro
vuol dire che amo chi mi piace
e ciò che faccio.

(J. Prevért)


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Di queste cose ridevo alle medie.


Sai cosa mi sorprende di questa frase? Che tu ridessi alle medie.
Pensavo che un essere infelice come te non avesse mai riso.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi sorprende di questa frase? Che tu ridessi alle medie.
> Pensavo che un essere infelice come te non avesse mai riso.


:rotfl:Sono la persona più allegra che conosca :rotfl:


----------



## Manon Lescaut (21 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ma va'?


Non stavo rispondendo a te infatti


----------



## Eagle72 (21 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma in che decennio vivi?
> 
> Io non trovo proprio niente di male nel fare tutto questo (Farsi selfie a parte.... in alcuni casi....:blank, ma che c’entrano le crisi adolescenziali con il coltivare i propri spazi, uscire con le amiche e andare ogni tanto a ballare??
> 
> ...


Aspettavo chi fraintendesse. Parli con chi non si è fatto il minimo problema quando lei ha espresso desiderio di uscire sola sempre piu spesso e tornando anche alle 3...perché avevo una fiducia infinita. Ma era lo specchio di un disagio, l' espressione di chi stava scappando dalla vita familiare e lavorativa impegnativa e cercava svago, un mondo tutto suo (annullando praticamente poi  i momenti di coppia visto che poi gli impegni sono già tanti). Ma io ero sereno..questo però è stato un primo chiaro segnale ...e lo vedo solo oggi. Dopo 6 mesi di questa vita ha iniziato la relazione. Perché? Era lo step successivo della crisi...era sentirsi libera e leggera come si diceva prima. Mi ha detto che stava bene! Un modo per svagarsi, una bolla dove non c 'erano problemi, discussioni ecc che guarda caso sono aumentate proprio durante la relazione (ero diventato l'essere piu spregevole al mondo!) Giusto no? Ora a casini fatti e  svegliatasi dal mondo fatato, stiamo cercando di recuperare e mai le verrebbe di dire vado in discoteca...E' cambiata? Non so. Forse si. Di nuovo innamorata  dopo due anni di latitanza. E io ora a spalare me'da. Altro non so. Ps io di mariti che vanno in discoteca e pubblicano selfie fieri di essere a ballare mentre le mogli sono a casa con figli ne vedo pochi. Sempre e solo mogli che rivendicano fiere i loro spazi ma che spesso non sanno neanche gestirli facendo i casini che leggiamo qui..''sono da 15 anni con mio marito, ho conosciuto un collega, ora ci scambiamo messaggi, lui mi ama, che dite? Sbaglio se continuo e ci scopo?''


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Aspettavo chi fraintendesse. Parli con chi non si è fatto il minimo problema quando lei ha espresso desiderio di uscire sola sempre piu spesso e tornando anche alle 3...perché avevo una fiducia infinita. Ma era lo specchio di un disagio, l' espressione di chi stava scappando dalla vita familiare e lavorativa impegnativa e cercava svago, un mondo tutto suo (annullando praticamente poi  i momenti di coppia visto che poi gli impegni sono già tanti). Ma io ero sereno..questo però è stato un primo chiaro segnale ...e lo vedo solo oggi. Dopo 6 mesi di questa vita ha iniziato la relazione. Perché? Era lo step successivo della crisi...era sentirsi libera e leggera come si diceva prima. Mi ha detto che stava bene! Un modo per svagarsi, una bolla dove non c 'erano problemi, discussioni ecc che guarda caso sono aumentate proprio durante la relazione (ero diventato l'essere piu spregevole al mondo!) Giusto no? Ora a casini fatti e  svegliatasi dal mondo fatato, stiamo cercando di recuperare e mai le verrebbe di dire vado in discoteca...E' cambiata? Non so. Forse si. Di nuovo innamorata  dopo due anni di latitanza. E io ora a spalare me'da. Altro non so. Ps io di mariti che vanno in discoteca e pubblicano selfie fieri di essere a ballare mentre le mogli sono a casa con figli ne vedo pochi. Sempre e solo mogli che rivendicano fiere i loro spazi ma che spesso non sanno neanche gestirli facendo i casini che leggiamo qui..''sono da 15 anni con mio marito, ho conosciuto un collega, ora ci scambiamo messaggi, lui mi ama, che dite? Sbaglio se continuo e ci scopo?''


E il collega è un alieno o è un uomo?
Se per tua moglie uscire era segno di un bisogno di libertà dal matrimonio, non significa che sia così per tutte.
Mio marito non usciva mai, stai certo che si organizzava bene senza andare in discoteca.


----------



## stany (21 Febbraio 2018)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Non stavo rispondendo a te infatti


È uguale: una risposta pleonastica ad una domanda retorica (quella di rose), solleva il disappunto ed urta la dignità di chi vive o ha vissuto quella situazione. E non parlo per me,ma in generale. Pare l'apoteosi della fiera dell'ipocrisia.....


----------



## Eagle72 (21 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E il collega è un alieno o è un uomo?
> Se per tua moglie uscire era segno di un bisogno di libertà dal matrimonio, non significa che sia così per tutte.
> Mio marito non usciva mai, stai certo che si organizzava bene senza andare in discoteca.


L' uscire sempre piu spesso da sola non era per creare l'occasione! Era il primo segnale di un distacco mentale da me e dalla famiglia. Per venti anni ha sempre cercato momenti per noi due..e anche io. Poi ognuno aveva anche propri momenti. Ma se i monenti di coppia diventano pochissimi e scegli di uscire sola...be qualcosa non va. E ripeto...è stato il primo passo, che io non ho colto catalogandolo in un normale monento di crisi. Tuo marito si organizzava certo, ma se avesse incominciato a uscire sempre piu spesso da solo con amici invece di cercare momenti con te...be capisci che era un segnale.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2018)

Rose123 ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti delle vostre risposta, cerco di rispondere a chi mi ha fatto delle domande. Per quanto riguarda il sesso col mio fidanzato fino a qualche tempo fa pensavo andasse bene, ma ora che sono 6 mesi che lo faccio con l'altro mi rendo conto che forse era solo illusione. Con quest'uomo faccio davvero l'amore, lui mi fa sentire desiderata. Il mio fidanzato nel rapporto, invece, pensa più a se stesso, non mi tocca o abbraccia o bacia come se mi desiderasse.. è difficile spiegarlo a parole. *Considero perfetto il mio fidanzato perché mi ama davvero*, con lui ho tantissime cose in comune nonostante siamo caratterialmente molto diversi. *È attento alle mie esigenze*, dolce, fino a questo punto avevamo dialogo, *mi ha fatto la proposta di matrimonio dei sogni* e stiamo progettando *il matrimonio dei sogni*, come padre lo vedo ideale, e nonostante questa persona in più io con lui continuo ad avere il rapporto di prima, anche se dei piccoli cambiamenti ci sono stati, e lui secondo me se n'è accorto ma crede io sia solo nervosa per altre cose. Il matrimonio cmq è già tutto organizzato e mi sento anche male all'idea di mandare tutto a monte, purtroppo spesso prendiamo decisioni anche per non deludere gli altri e lo dico a malincuore. A ogni modo, per quanto riguarda il "Ti amo" con l'amante in realtà è stato lui il primo a dirmelo, poi *più avanti ho corrisposto, e continuiamo a dircelo perché lo sentiam*o. È come se la testa mi dicesse una cosa e il cuore un'altra. Lui anni fa ha già avuto una situazione analoga, in quell'occasione dopo parecchio decise di lasciare la famiglia, in quel momento l'amante di allora cambiò idea e rimase col marito. Lui dice che da allora ci va coi piedi di piombo, infatti quando mi dice che non lascia la famiglia dice che "per ora" questa è la sua scelta, che ora è più grande e ha capito che deve restare coi figli perché, in estrema sintesi, dentro casa lui fa loro da padre ma anche da madre, e ha paura che separandosi lascerebbero comunque i figli a lei, e lei non è in grado di farli crescere nel modo migliore, inoltre teme di non poterli vedere. Inoltre aggiunge che comunque io e lui ci conosciamo da poco per fare questo salto,* dice che è meglio se mi sposo perché con il mio ragazzo posso avere un futuro*, invece con lui magari un figlio non si riuscirebbe a fare, *con lui non ci sarebbe il matrimonio dei sogni*, con lui dovrei affrontare la situazione di stare con un divorziato che lotta per vedere i figli, ecc. Insomma, questa è in sintesi la situazione..


In sintesi:
tu non vuoi un uomo da amare, tu vuoi solo un uomo che soddisfi le tue esigenze.
Il fidanzato corona i sogni matrimoniali ma non è utile a farti godere.
Al supermercato degli uomini quelli capaci di scopare bene e affidabili come mariti al momento sono terminati.
Passa più tardi che magari arriva qualche altra fornitura...


----------



## Lostris (21 Febbraio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Aspettavo chi fraintendesse. Parli con chi non si è fatto il minimo problema quando lei ha espresso desiderio di uscire sola sempre piu spesso e tornando anche alle 3...perché avevo una fiducia infinita. Ma era lo specchio di un disagio, l' espressione di chi stava scappando dalla vita familiare e lavorativa impegnativa e cercava svago, un mondo tutto suo (annullando praticamente poi  i momenti di coppia visto che poi gli impegni sono già tanti). Ma io ero sereno..questo però è stato un primo chiaro segnale ...e lo vedo solo oggi. Dopo 6 mesi di questa vita ha iniziato la relazione. Perché? Era lo step successivo della crisi...era sentirsi libera e leggera come si diceva prima. Mi ha detto che stava bene! Un modo per svagarsi, una bolla dove non c 'erano problemi, discussioni ecc che guarda caso sono aumentate proprio durante la relazione (ero diventato l'essere piu spregevole al mondo!) Giusto no? Ora a casini fatti e  svegliatasi dal mondo fatato, stiamo cercando di recuperare e mai le verrebbe di dire vado in discoteca...E' cambiata? Non so. Forse si. Di nuovo innamorata  dopo due anni di latitanza. E io ora a spalare me'da. Altro non so. Ps io di mariti che vanno in discoteca e pubblicano selfie fieri di essere a ballare mentre le mogli sono a casa con figli ne vedo pochi. Sempre e solo mogli che rivendicano fiere i loro spazi ma che spesso non sanno neanche gestirli facendo i casini che leggiamo qui..''sono da 15 anni con mio marito, ho conosciuto un collega, ora ci scambiamo messaggi, lui mi ama, che dite? Sbaglio se continuo e ci scopo?''


ma non dico che in tua moglie non fosse l’espressione di qualcosa che non andava, nè che sia stato giusto, ci mancherebbe.

Quando però generalizzi e stigmatizzi determinati comportamenti considerandoli negativi in sé non posso essere d’accordo.

io sono sempre uscita in una certa misura, ho sempre coltivato i miei spazi, ogni tanto andavo a ballare...
L’ho sempre fatto e questo non ha avuto nulla a che vedere con il mio tradimento... certo, volendo, questa modalità ti permette di viverlo senza cambiare abitudini e quindi destando meno sospetti.

Quando ho tradito è stato con una persona conosciuta al di fuori di questi momenti e che non si prendeva nessuna di queste “libertà”. Per dire.

E comunque ti assicuro che, in pub o locali vari, di uomini in giro senza consorti, e non di primo pelo, ce ne sono.
Da casa forse non li vedi.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Uno ammogliato di mezza età e con un paio di figli dovrebbe avere una minima consapevolezza.*
> Poi magari anche un po’ di rispetto per la moglie, i figli e pure per la ragazza.


Ha la consapevolezza di avere trovato una donna da portarsi a letto senza troppe conseguenze sulla sua vita di sempre.
In fin dei conti è l'unico che ha ben chiari i suoi obiettivi e li ha anche esposti.
Potrà essere sbagliato quello che fa, ma come lo è qualsiasi tradimento.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti sei trovato proprio un bel campione di uomo.


In questo caso, quello che si è meritata.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> I
> Questa è la responsabilità a cui mi riferisco. Che è direttamente legata al senso di corresponsabilità del vivere sociale, dell'essere tutti parte di una stessa società.
> 
> Spero di essere riuscita a chiarire.
> ...


Ipa, 19 anni non sono 30. A 19 anni si è ancora teen-ager...
Conosco 30enni che hanno avuto più esperienze e hanno molto più da trasmettermi sulle relazioni di coppia di quanto ne abbia io., ma sono persone sveglie che hanno saputo cogliere le opportunità della vita per maturare e a 30anni non scriverebbero mai ingenuità come "matrimonio dei miei sogni" dopo aver scopato per mesi con l'amante.
Io questo approccio lo valuto come segno di immaturità e lo trovo accettabile come segno dell'età al massimo fino a 25 anni. Dopo, faccio fatica a tollerarlo. Neppure mia figlia, che di anni ne ha 11, lo troverebbe comunque adeguato.
L'amante di mia moglie aveva 11 anni più di lei, ma lei mi ha sempre detto che era immaturo sotto molti aspetti, valutazione che non posso che condividere. E forse è stato anche questo a piacerle di lui, la freschezza e la spontaneità di una personalità più leggera di me. 
Ma questo è essere consapevoli di quello che si sta facendo e sufficientemente maturi per gestirlo, anche se poi la scoperta da parte mia ha creato il caos che tutti noi sappiamo.
Lui è il solito amante di sempre, quello che molto probabilmente ha un rapporto in crisi a casa ma che non vuole o può lasciare la legittima, e che si trova la situazione gratificante e spensierata con la collega. Un cliché, se vogliamo.
A 30 anni sai perfettamente che se ti piace il collega sposato il massimo che puoi aspettarti è un'uscita ogni tanto, ovvero sesso e coccole e nulla più, condite da qualche ti amo giusto per dare il pathos giusto. Sei tu, donna, a dare la giusta misura al collega, di solito.
Ma se arrivi a mettere in dubbio il rapporto con il tuo fidanzato perché ti sei accorta che puoi scopare meglio con un altro uomo, il problema che emerge non è l'amante, ma il fatto che ti sei resa conto finalmente di non stare con l'uomo giusto e che quel matrimonio dei sogni è appunto un sogno. 
Meglio tardi che mai. Soprattutto per il fidanzato.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dico che se io, che ho 40 anni e vissuti, mi prendo un 30enne che ha avuto la morosetta e poco più, non me lo giro come un calzino raccontandogli cazzate sull'amore e sul patimento, usando leve che conosco in virtù del fatto che ho calpestato più terra di lui.
> 
> Sarei irresponsabile perchè approfitterei dell'asimmetria di esperienza accumulata per avere un vantaggio sull'altro.
> 
> ...


Perché dai per scontato che i 30enni siano adolescenti da accogliere in maniera paterna?
Sinceramente, in età ormai adulta quello che conta non è l'età, ma la maturità.
Ci sono 50enni con la testa da quindicenni e 30enni molto più mature di loro.
te lo dico proprio pensando alle mie conoscenze.
Io qui in questa storia vedo due persone altrettanto immature, non un papà e una figlia.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (21 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> È uguale: una risposta pleonastica ad una domanda retorica (quella di rose), solleva il disappunto ed urta la dignità di chi vive o ha vissuto quella situazione. E non parlo per me,ma in generale. Pare l'apoteosi della fiera dell'ipocrisia.....


Ma non era neanche la risposta a Rose la mia. Forse ti sei perso/a qualche post. Bravo/a tu che parli in generale, io invece parlo per me. Comunque con scappellamento a destra.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Peggio.
> Usa un potere di cui non ha alcun merito (*esperienze date da maggior tempo passato su questa terra*) per manipolare e appropriarsi di situazioni ed esperienze che ormai non ha più semplicemente l'opzione di vivere.
> ...


Ipa... tu hai dieci anni meno di me, ma senza ombra di dubbio da quello che ho letto qui sono sicuro che mi stracceresti con la tua esperienza in quanto a relazioni. Io sono insieme alla stessa donna da 30 anni e ho avuto qualche storia prima, da ragazzo, e nel mentre, da fidanzato. 
Poca, pochissima roba, se proprio vogliamo. E' stata una mia scelta, non mi rammarico di certo per questo.
Credo che la maggior parte delle trentenni di oggi possano annoverare una quantità di rapporti con l'altro sesso superiore a quelli che io ho avuto in 50. L'esperienza maggiore al limite la posso vantare per ciò che non hanno fatto, ovvero sposarsi e avere un figlio e invecchiare, per il resto... no. Direi che l'età è relativa, quando si è persone adulte.
Non puoi immaginare quante mie coetanee con la testa da quindicenne ci siano in giro, donne che non mi piacerebbe frequentare neppure per una pizza.
Non è che con l'età si diventa solo più selettivi, è che cominci ad accorgerti che tante persone sono rimaste ferme a quando avevano vent'anni e ne hanno magari 30 o 40 di più. E non riesci più a condividere niente con loro.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Sono la persona più allegra che conosca :rotfl:


Posso solo immaginare :rotfl:


----------



## delfino curioso (21 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> In sintesi:
> tu non vuoi un uomo da amare, tu vuoi solo un uomo che soddisfi le tue esigenze.
> Il fidanzato corona i sogni matrimoniali ma non è utile a farti godere.
> Al supermercato degli uomini quelli capaci di scopare bene e affidabili come mariti al momento sono terminati.
> Passa più tardi che magari arriva qualche altra fornitura...


Danny, ormai di questa storia ne abbiamo riempite di pagine senza avere un contradditoria con la diretta interessata.
Mi sa che è venuto il momento di andare oltre, anche perché la "fine" è già scritta.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Febbraio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ps io di mariti che vanno in discoteca e pubblicano selfie fieri di essere a ballare mentre le mogli sono a casa con figli ne vedo pochi. Sempre e solo mogli che rivendicano fiere i loro spazi


Si, è così. Le donne sono ossessionate dalla storia "dei propri spazi". Perché? Perché se metti in mano ad una donna il bastone del comando (e questo succede nelle famiglie) loro lo usano con tutta la frivolezza e la capricciosità tipicamente femminili.
Da un po' di tempo ho il sospetto che non siano le donne a dover essere tutelate dall'uomo, ma la società a dover essere tutelata dalla donna. E che le leggi "patriarcali" avessero proprio questo scopo.


Lostris ha detto:


> Quando ho tradito è stato con una persona conosciuta al di fuori di questi momenti e che *non si prendeva nessuna di queste “libertà”*. Per dire...


Per dire cosa? Che Eagle ha ragione!


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Posso solo immaginare :rotfl:


Eccala’
https://youtu.be/bjWnJGGQYro


----------



## Skorpio (21 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ipa... tu hai dieci anni meno di me, ma senza ombra di dubbio da quello che ho letto qui sono sicuro che mi stracceresti con la tua esperienza in quanto a relazioni. Io sono insieme alla stessa donna da 30 anni e ho avuto qualche storia prima, da ragazzo, e nel mentre, da fidanzato.


Si, ma tu stracceresti lei con la tua esperienza di convivenza quotidiana...

La cosa grave secondo me è avere l'esperienza di una relazione quotidiana (con tutte le varie componenti che sfumano, si trasformano o sfioriscono) e andare a vendere i fumi dell'eterno idillio in giro tra ragazzette


----------



## Lostris (21 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Per dire cosa? Che Eagle ha ragione!


Eh sì, esattamente quello che intendevo :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (21 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Posso solo immaginare :rotfl:


Certo che è allegra

Perché che ti immagini?


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Si, ma tu stracceresti lei con la tua esperienza di convivenza quotidiana...
> *
> La cosa grave secondo me è avere l'esperienza di una relazione quotidiana (con tutte le varie componenti che sfumano, si trasformano o sfioriscono) e andare a vendere i fumi dell'eterno idillio in giro tra ragazzette


Diciamo che le differenti esperienze di vita tra me e Ipazia potrebbero costituire un arricchimento per entrambi.
Non le farei da padre in qualsiasi caso, conoscendola, anche perché è un tipo di relazione non bilanciata che evito a priori.
La ragazzetta immatura e desiderosa di accoglienza e sostegno, che abbia 30 o 60 anni non importa, dato che elementi del genere si trovano a tutte le età, mi infastidisce.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Eh sì, esattamente quello che intendevo :rotfl:


Scusa, prima lo contraddici e poi porti l'esempio di un uomo che non si concedi spazi! 
Le donne... che fumetto! :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (21 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che le differenti esperienze di vita tra me e Ipazia potrebbero costituire un arricchimento per entrambi.


Esattamente questo!


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Esattamente questo!


Ma chi ti dice che non sia vero anche in questo caso?
A una che cullava un sogno fino a qualche mese fa, l'amante ha trasmesso la concretezza della realtà.
Di un rapporto fisico e sessuale appagante. Di un'identità diversa da quella in cui lei credeva di riconoscersi.
I dubbi lei non li ha perché è manipolata dall'amante, ma perché ha acquisito maggior consapevolezza rispetto a prima con questa esperienza.
E' una persona che da immatura ora sta tentando di diventare adulta.
Ben venga.
Meglio adesso che dopo, come più spessa avviene.
Guarda che non è un caso che lei abbia intrapreso una relazione con uno sposato prima di diventare lei stessa una moglie.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo che è allegra
> 
> Perché che ti immagini?


Che tu sei un gran leccaq! :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (21 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Che tu sei un gran leccaq! :rotfl:


:rotfl: :rotfl: 

L'immaginazione a volte fa brutti scherzi :carneval:


----------



## Lostris (21 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Scusa, prima lo contraddici e poi porti l'esempio di un uomo che non si concedi spazi!
> Le donne... che fumetto! :rotfl:


Tutto il mio discorso era volto a dimostrare quanto le generalizzazioni non abbiano senso.

Certo che se estrapoli una riga, puoi leggerci quello che vuoi. 
Nessuna intenzione di smuoverti dalle tue cristalline e fantasiose convinzioni.

Comunque io adoro i fumetti.


----------



## ipazia (21 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ipa, 19 anni non sono 30. A 19 anni si è ancora teen-ager...
> Conosco 30enni che hanno avuto più esperienze e hanno molto più da trasmettermi sulle relazioni di coppia di quanto ne abbia io., ma sono persone sveglie che hanno saputo cogliere le opportunità della vita per maturare e a 30anni non scriverebbero mai ingenuità come "matrimonio dei miei sogni" dopo aver scopato per mesi con l'amante.
> Io questo approccio lo valuto come segno di immaturità e lo trovo accettabile come segno dell'età al massimo fino a 25 anni. Dopo, faccio fatica a tollerarlo. Neppure mia figlia, che di anni ne ha 11, lo troverebbe comunque adeguato.
> L'amante di mia moglie aveva 11 anni più di lei, ma lei mi ha sempre detto che era immaturo sotto molti aspetti, valutazione che non posso che condividere. E forse è stato anche questo a piacerle di lui, la freschezza e la spontaneità di una personalità più leggera di me.
> ...


A 19 anni ero una donna. 
Pochi mesi dopo vivevo da sola. Lavoravo, studiavo e mi mantenevo. Rispondevo a me stessa ad ogni livello. 

La saggezza che lui mi ha insegnato derivava esattamente dall'aver calpestato più terra di me. Il quadro generale, una visione di insieme che io non potevo semplicemente avere perchè di mondo ne avevo visto di meno. 
La gestione dell'energia. La gestione dei sogni e dei desideri. 
Lo scontro fra realtà e fantasia. 
Siamo tutti maturi e immaturi sotto qualche punto di vista. L'essere completo per eccellenza non esiste. 
Ma aver "visto" mondo fa la differenza. 
Io ero una cucciola (non perchè piccola, ma perchè con quel modo dell'energia che caratterizza quell'età) saltellante, entusiasta, e con scarsa conoscenza di me. 
E non perchè fossi scema. Ma perchè il mio tempo sulla terra era semplicemente quello. 

La differenza secondo me riguarda il mettere a frutto oppure no il tempo sulla terra. 

Ed è in questi termini che parlo di responsabilità. 

Il mio amante mi ha insegnato a camminare sulla linea sottile che separa il sognato dalla realtà. 
ED è una cosa, una consapevolezza che discende dall'aver vissuto e aver messo a frutto le proprie esperienze per leggere il mondo. 

Cosa che per certi versi ho ricambiato pure io alllora. 
Perchè lui da me succhiava l'energia, il mio saltellare il mio "credere" con ancora sugli occhi veli che lui aveva necessariamente perduto vivendo. 

La simmetria della nostra relazione derivava dallo scambio alla pari ognuno delle sue competenze e dal riconoscimento delle rispettive peculiarità. Anche quelle legate all'età. 

Ma la simmetria derivava dalla consapevolezza dell'asimettria. 

Mi sto spiegando? 

Se uno o una ha passato 40 anni su questa terra, e non se ne è reso conto, non è un immaturo/a. E' un/a coglione. 
E lo stesso vale per chi di anni ne 15 o 19 o 11.

A 11 anni se mi vieni a fare il piccolo adulto, ti riporto a quello che sei, un bambino. Perchè quello sei. 
Potrai essere un bambino molto maturo. Ma resti un bambino coi bisogni di un bambino che sono legati al tuo percorso evolutivo. 
Lo stesso vale se di anni ne hai 15 oppure 19. 

Ogni età ha le sue caratteristiche, che sono legate anche al percorso evolutivo. Non individuale, ma di specie. 


Fra l'altro, ci sono persone di 40, 50 anni e anche oltre che ancora sognano il matrimonio, l'uomo la donna perfetta. 
Queste sono questioni legate alla cultura personale. Al contesto in cui si è vissuto. 

Io al matrimonio perfetto non ci credevo neppure a 6 anni. 



danny ha detto:


> Perché dai per scontato che i 30enni siano adolescenti da accogliere in maniera paterna?
> Sinceramente, in età ormai adulta quello che conta non è l'età, ma la maturità.
> Ci sono 50enni con la testa da quindicenni e 30enni molto più mature di loro.
> te lo dico proprio pensando alle mie conoscenze.
> Io qui in questa storia vedo due persone altrettanto immature, non un papà e una figlia.


Io non parlo di maternità e neppure di paternità.

Parlo di differenze. 

Seguendo il tuo discorso io 40enne mi potrei scopare un 18enne, così non incorro nei casini della legge, perchè è molto maturo. 
Ma se un 18enne mi sembra molto maturo, e questo significa con bisogni, letture del mondo, evoluzione interiore simmetrici ai miei, se mi sembra tanto maturo da poter stare con me 40enne, sono io 40enne che non ho svolto i compiti evolutivi che necessariamente separano un 18enne da un 40enne. 
Se non vedo l'asimmetria, non sono immatura. Sono cogliona. 
E non per questo l'asimmetria diventa un veto, anzi. Ma non riconoscerla, non metterla sul piatto è da coglioni. 

Essere responsabili significa avere consapevolezza dei compiti evolutivi che contraddistinguono le età della vita. 

E ogni età ne ha di specifici. 

Io in questa storia vedo due persone che invece di essere concentrate ognuna sulla propria vita e sul proprio presente, vivono una voltata all'indietro alla ricerca di un qualcosa che non avrà perchè il suo tempo è passato e l'altra altrettanto voltata all'indietro. 

Non è questione di maturità. Che di per sè non significa nulla. 

E' questione di sapere in che presente si sta vivendo. Quale è la propria età. 

Credo sia una questione molto sottovalutata questa. 

Una delle conseguenze di questa percezione generale è che si trattano i bambini come piccoli adulti ed al contempo come piccoli budda dorati da tenere sul piedistallo. 
Ma sono tutti problemi degli adulti che non hanno collocato se stessi nel loro tempo e nel mondo. 
E quindi ti ritrovi genitori che ti dicono che il loro bambino è moooolto maturo. 
Ma quel bambino ha l'età che ha. E siccome siamo esseri anche biologici il tempo trascorso non è semplicemente tempo, è percorso evolutivo individuale e di specie. 

Un bambino di 11 anni, per tornare lì, potrà anche essere essere "maturo", ma di fatto non ha ancora completato lo sviluppo del pensiero astratto. 

Un 20enne ha da poco completato l'evoluzione del pensiero astratto, ma rispetto ad un 30enne ha avuto meno tempo per allenarlo. 
E via dicendo. Età per età.

Siamo essere biologici, anche. 
Dimenticarcelo è un grosso danno di cui si vedono gli effetti. 



danny ha detto:


> Ipa... tu hai dieci anni meno di me, ma senza ombra di dubbio da quello che ho letto qui sono sicuro che mi stracceresti con la tua esperienza in quanto a relazioni. Io sono insieme alla stessa donna da 30 anni e ho avuto qualche storia prima, da ragazzo, e nel mentre, da fidanzato.
> Poca, pochissima roba, se proprio vogliamo. E' stata una mia scelta, non mi rammarico di certo per questo.
> Credo che la maggior parte delle trentenni di oggi possano annoverare una quantità di rapporti con l'altro sesso superiore a quelli che io ho avuto in 50. L'esperienza maggiore al limite la posso vantare per ciò che non hanno fatto, ovvero sposarsi e avere un figlio e invecchiare, per il resto... no. Direi che l'età è relativa, quando si è persone adulte.
> Non puoi immaginare quante mie coetanee con la testa da quindicenne ci siano in giro, donne che non mi piacerebbe frequentare neppure per una pizza.
> Non è che con l'età si diventa solo più selettivi, è che cominci ad accorgerti che tante persone sono rimaste ferme a quando avevano vent'anni e ne hanno magari 30 o 40 di più. E non riesci più a condividere niente con loro.


Come ti ha detto @_Skorpio_, tu mi stracceresti ad altri livelli. 
Nono solo perchè hai sviluppato maggiori competenze di me in quel determinato campo. 
Ma anche perchè i tuoi 10 anni di più si concretizzano in bisogni diversi. Fisicamente. Per esempio. 

Un 60enne a letto con me, per dire. Io ho 40 anni. Sono al picco evolutivo di questo tempo. (100 anni fa sarei già stata vecchia). Un 60enne mi potrà dare esperienza, gestione dell'energia, calma e visione del mondo.
Io a lui potrò dare energia, spinta, curiosità. 

Affettivamente avremo bisogni diversi. 

dimenticarsi che i corpi seguono anche una linea di sviluppo fisico (di cui fa parte anche il mentale) crea i casini che si vedono a giro. 

Ma poi, quello che sto sottolineando è esattamente quel "stracceresti". 
E' una visione competitiva che non condivido. 

Che mi apparteneva per esempio un 5/10 anni fa. 
Visione che è cambiata non solo per esperienza, ma anche per posizionamento nel tempo. 

Adesso come adesso sono molto più interessata a cosa ci si può scambiare. Anche nella disparità. In particolare nella disparità.

Come 40enne so che posso scambiare determinate cose che a 30 semplicemente non avevo.
A 50 ne potrò scambiare altre ancora. 

Siamo esseri ciclici. Apparteniamo ai cicli di Vita/Morte/Vita. 
Dimenticarselo, appiattire tutto ad una eterna giovinezza, è perdere la ricchezza del vivere. E la meraviglia dell'incontro fra diversità. E perdere quella ricchezza significa perdere in struttura sociale. 

Una società che non vede differenze fra i diversi tempi che la compongono, è una società che ha dimenticato il presente. Il qui e ora dei suoi componenti. Per forza poi si cerca in maniera compulsiva l'eternalizzazione, delle emozioni, delle esperienze. 
E una società che ha dimenticato il presente è una società morta. 

Non a caso santifica i bambini, la perfezione e tutto quel che discende da quel tipo di percezione. 

Chissà come mai alla mia nonna non fotteva una sega che il matrimonio fosse o meno per sempre. 
E al mio nonno pure. 

Sto riuscendo a spiegarmi? 

sto parlando della responsabilità di CHI SI E', tutti interi e posizionati nel tempo e nello spazio. 

Poi un 60 enne per quanto mi riguarda si può scopare pure una 20enne. 
E può essere una ricchezza per entrambi. 

Ma senza raccontarsi le fregnacce e senza giocare sulla differente esperienza del mondo, asimmetrica per forza di cose, facendo finta di non vederla.

E' il coraggio di assumersi chi si è. E quando si è. 
Siamo esseri temporali. 

Non siamo dei fuori dal tempo. Siamo soggetti del tempo.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Tutto il mio discorso era volto a dimostrare quanto le generalizzazioni non abbiano senso.
> 
> Certo che se estrapoli una riga, puoi leggerci quello che vuoi.
> Nessuna intenzione di smuoverti dalle tue cristalline e fantasiose convinzioni.
> ...


Per carità, rimanete tutti nel mondo di plastica che vi hanno costruito intorno. Però se voglio smontare una generalizzazione non porto un esempio che la conferma: giusto?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> A 19 anni ero una donna.


Anch'io a 19 anni ero un uomo.


----------



## ipazia (21 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che le differenti esperienze di vita tra me e Ipazia potrebbero costituire un arricchimento per entrambi.
> *Non le farei da padre* in qualsiasi caso, conoscendola, anche perché è un tipo di relazione non bilanciata che evito a priori.
> La ragazzetta immatura e desiderosa di accoglienza e sostegno, che abbia 30 o 60 anni non importa, dato che elementi del genere si trovano a tutte le età, mi infastidisce.


Quel fare da padre. 

O è un gioco condiviso. 

O è l'illusione di uno dei due, o di entrambi. (bisogni nascosti e negati...e poi si vede pure il risultato).

Ma se non è condivisa resta un qualcosa di assolutamente autoreferenziale. E distruttivo fra l'altro. 
Se non è condivisa e portata a consapevolezza. 

Mi spiego?

Per come la vedo si può fare tutto. Veramente tutto. 
Ma far finta di fare altro a me fa venir l'orticaria. 

Usarsi senza dichiararlo e svendendo desideri, calpestando quelli dell'altro fra l'altro usandoli come grimaldello per ottenere senza aver nè chiesto nè dichiarato, mi fa venire l'orticaria. 
Quando lo fa chi ha una posizione di maggior potere, mi fa venir ancor più orticaria. 

Fra l'altro uomini come questi, sono pure dei deficienti, che finiscono per creare dei casini immani con la controparte che ad un certo punto, necessariamente, vuol ripartire il potere e ta da!! fa una telefonatina alla moglie, per dire. E mi sembra pure giusto. 

Giocare col potere relazionale, porta a conseguenze. 

A me dispiace anche per la moglie del signore in questione. 
Che un uomo del genere prima o poi ti fa casini non da poco. 

E già ne ha fatti infatti. 

Il fidanzato...mah. Credo che se lei crede in un matrimonio perfetto, pure lui ci creda. O la assecondi. 
E se lei non è soddisfatta sessualmente, pure lui dubito che lo sia. 

Ci sbatteranno il muso insieme. 
sono in simmetria. E' esperienza.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (21 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quel fare da padre.
> 
> O è un gioco condiviso.
> 
> ...


Bellissima riflessione :up:


----------



## ipazia (21 Febbraio 2018)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Bellissima riflessione :up:


Grazie


----------



## ipazia (21 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Anch'io a 19 anni ero un uomo.




e adesso?


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> e adesso?


perchè fare domande imbarazzanti


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> e adesso?


Un adolescente :rotfl:


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> A 19 anni ero una donna.





Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Anch'io a 19 anni ero un uomo.


Io no.
A 19 anni ero un ragazzo. 
Non mi riconosco in quello che ero a quell'età.
Per questo non riesco a pensare che a 19 anni ci si possa definire maturi.
Ma a 30 avevo già chiaro cosa volevo dalla vita, e molti passi in quella direzione li avevo già fatti.
Avevo già una casa mia, un mio lavoro stabile da anni e l'intenzione di sposarmi e avere figli.
Quello che sono a 50 anni lo avevo già definito a 30, non mi è arrivato gradualmente per il trascorrere del tempo o per le esperienze acquisite.


----------



## ipazia (21 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perchè fare domande imbarazzanti


per farle. 

Si cercano sempre le risposte. 
Ma le domande...sono ricchezza. 

Poi le risposte non importano più di tanto, a mio parere. 
E' il percorso. 

Chiacchieravo con G. del fatto che come specie crediamo di sapere tante cose. Eppure ogni scoperta, non fornisce risposte, ma offre invece domande e consapevolezza del non sapere. 

Fa paura. Ma è anche tanto affascinante.


----------



## ipazia (21 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Un adolescente :rotfl:


Paraculo :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> per farle.
> 
> Si cercano sempre le risposte.
> Ma le domande...sono ricchezza.
> ...


sono ricchezze anche i silenzi come risposte alle domande


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quel fare da padre.
> 
> *O è un gioco condiviso.
> *
> ...


Non è possibile fare da padre in una relazione in cui l'altra non desideri essere figlia.
Io ho la sensazione che tu stia empatizzando con la 30enne come se fossi tu a 19 anni, facendo emergere le tue esigenze e le paure di allora.
A me sembra tutta un'altra storia, anche per l'età in gioco.
Qui hai una di 30 anni che accosta io matrimonio a un sogno.
Poi tradisce il fidanzato con uno sposato, che dovrebbe proprio per questo riportarla alla realtà, farle capire che quel sogno non esiste.
Non c'è bisogno che lui glielo spieghi, ci deve arrivare da sola. Questa è la realtà del matrimonio che le si palesa, altro che il sogno che va vaneggiando.
Forse lei non vuole sposarsi, o forse ha paura di fare questo passo.
Lui è solo lo strumento per capire la realtà e quello che vuole, nient'altro.
La sua responsabilità finisce lì.


----------



## ipazia (21 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io no.
> A 19 anni ero un ragazzo.
> Non mi riconosco in quello che ero a quell'età.
> Per questo non riesco a pensare che a 19 anni ci si possa definire maturi.
> ...


E' una sensazione strana guardarsi all'indietro. 

Io nella me 19enne riconosco parti di me. 
Il mio nucleo essenziale è sempre quello. 

Sono sempre io e sono diversa. 

Anche io a 30 credevo di aver chiaro e credevo di aver fatto un sacco di passi. 
E li avevo pure fatti. 

Adesso non mi riconosco nella 30enne. Anche se in lei riconosco parti di me. 

Sono sempre io ma sono anche diversa. 

Sono solo diverse età e diverse percezioni della Vita, di se stessi nella Vita, e degli altri. 
E' il filo di una storia. La narrazione di sè a sè. 

Io non penso di potermi definire matura neppure adesso. 
Anche perchè associo maturità al raggiungimento di traguardi stabiliti da qualcun altro. 
A cui allinearsi. O disallinearsi. 

Sono più consapevole. Di chi sono. Del mio percorso. Del mio presente. 
Sono più che altro consapevole del fatto che di traguardo ce ne è soltanto uno, la morte. 

Il resto sono semplicemente passi. 

Ragionavo col mio psyco, un giorno. Mi diceva che lui ha creduto per tanto tempo che nella vita si dovessero attraversare guadi e andare oltre.
Stava ragionando intorno al fatto che in fondo, invece, ci si trovi spesso e volentieri nei guadi. 
E che il fulcro non sia semplicemente attraversarli. Ma essere consapevoli di starci passando. E consapevoli del fatto che se ne incontreranno altri. 

Ad ogni età si è maturi e immaturi.
E' una di quelle definizioni che discende dalla contrapposizione di opposti. Da una dicotomia. 
Definizione che si fa per differenza rispetto a. 

Maturo rispetto a chi o cosa? 
Immaturo rispetto a chi o cosa?

Consapevolezza è essere collocati nel proprio tempo e nel proprio spazio. Appartenenti alle proprie scelte. 
E al proprio percorso. 

Noi esseri umani cresciamo attraversando fasi diverse. Identificazione-differenziazione. 
Ma è nell'individuazione che stabilizziamo la nostra identità e le relazioni fra interno e esterno.  
Ossia, detta male, la crescente integrazione e unificazione dei complessi che compongono la personalità.


----------



## Lostris (21 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Per carità, rimanete tutti nel mondo di plastica che vi hanno costruito intorno. Però se voglio smontare una generalizzazione non porto un esempio che la conferma: giusto?


No. 
Ne porto due. Uno che la conferma, l’altro che la smentisce. 

Rileggimi quando vuoi, ma leggi tutto.


----------



## ipazia (21 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> *Non è possibile fare da padre in una relazione in cui l'altra non desideri essere figlia.*
> Io ho la sensazione che tu stia empatizzando con la 30enne come se fossi tu a 19 anni, facendo emergere le tue esigenze e le paure di allora.
> A me sembra tutta un'altra storia, anche per l'età in gioco.
> Qui hai una di 30 anni che accosta io matrimonio a un sogno.
> ...


Certo che si può

Non tutte le relazioni sono bidirezionali. 
Anzi, spesso e volentieri ognuno vive una relazione diversa nella stessa relazione. 

Dipende dalle attribuzioni che si fanno su se stessi e al mondo circostante. 

Il gioco, il poterci giocare dipende dalla consapevolezza delle proprie attribuzioni e dalla condivisione con l'altro. Che a sua volta dipenderà dalla consapevolezza e dalle attribuzioni. 

Io non sto parlando in difesa di lei. 

Lei sbatter il naso. E' vita. 

Ma un uomo che non è responsabile di chi è, nel suo tempo e nel suo spazio o è un coglione in buona fede. 
O è un manipolatore. 

Il fatto che lui usi i bisogni di lei, come grimaldelli e senza dichiararlo. Questo sto guardando. 

Se lo dichiarasse, le esprimerebbe semplicemente quel che è.
Senza le pantomime riguardo al "ti amo tanto, ma quanto ti amo" e tutte le fregnacce associate. 

Ho usato l'esempio del mio amante perchè lui ha giocato con me. 
MA non mi ha raccontao cazzate. 

Forse ad un certo punto si era pure preso una scuffia della ragazzina che aveva fra le mani. 
Ma se la è tenuta per sè. 

E' uno dei motivi per cui mi guardo indietro, e non perdo stima in lui. 
Ma anche in me eh. 

Mi ha insegnato la Cura con quel suo modo. E' una ricchezza che mi porto nel cuore. 

Questo uomo, per come lei lo descrive, non è uno che ti porti nel cuore. 
E' uno che o ci costruisci sopra la storia dell'ammore infelice e drammatico (che è fra l'altro un legaccio emotivo e una gabbia da cui poi liberarsi non è neanche semplicissimo, tenuto conto del sistema che canta le odi dell'amore sofferto e sacrificato, in particolare la femminile).

A distanza di anni...mah. 

In questo critico lei. 
Non ha la consapevolezza del fatto che le esperienze poi ce le si porta dentro. 
Alcune valgono la pena viverle altre no. 
Chiedersi cosa ci si vuol portare appresso è una acquisizione importante. Per il proprio benessere. 

E' un indicatore per leggere la realtà.

E questo sarebbe un insegnamento che io per esempio darei ad un 30enne. 
Perchè io l'ho imparato, e un mio compito sociale è passare l'esperienza che ho accumulato. 
E' ricchezza sociale. 

Il fatto che lui non lo faccia, ma invece giochi sui sogni della ragazzina, descrive lui. 
Come essere che non solo non è responsabile di quello che fa ma non è neanche in grado di essere corresponsabile in una società.


----------



## ipazia (21 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sono ricchezze anche i silenzi come risposte alle domande


Certo. 

Sono molto interessanti i silenzi come risposta. 
Ma sono anche spazi che richiedono profonda conoscenza reciproca.

Nel silenzio, sconosciuto, non c'è quasi mai l'altro. Ma le nostre attribuzioni sull'altro. 

questo è un esempio carino 

DAL DIARIO DI LEI:


Ieri sera l´ho trovato strano. Ci eravamo accordati di trovarci al bar. Ho pensato che sarei stata io ad arrivare un po´tardi, invece è arrivato lui più in ritardo, ma non ha voluto parlarne.
La conversazione non era vivace, allora gli ho proposto di andare in un posto più intimo per poter parlare meglio, e siamo andati in un ristorante.
Ma lui continuava a comportarsi in maniera strana... sembrava assente, vuoto. Io continuavo a pensare che fosse mia la colpa, chissà a che cosa pensava così seriamente.
Gli ho chiesto e mi ha risposto che non aveva niente a che vedere con me. Ma non ero convinta.
Ritornando a casa nostra, in macchina, gli ho detto che lo amavo, e lui ha solo posato il suo braccio sulle mie spalle senza rispondere. Come spiegare questo?
Non mi ha detto che anche lui mi ama!
Quando siamo arrivati a casa, mi e' venuto in mente che lui volesse lasciarmi. Volevo parlare, ma lui si è messo a guardare la TV con un viso inespressivo. La sua indifferenza mi fa pensare che tutto sia finito tra noi.
Ho deciso di andare a letto... per dormire. Lui mi raggiunge dieci minuti dopo, e mi sono veramente sorpresa quando ha risposto ai miei baci e abbiamo fatto l´amore... ma senza che mutasse quella sua espressione assente sul viso ... Io non lo tolleravo più, volevo parlare immediatamente, ma lui si è addormentato subito, ed io... io mi sono messa a piangere tutta la notte fino ad addormentarmi anch’io.
Non so cosa fare, sono sicura che lui si é innamorato di un’altra donna. La mia vita è un vero disastro.....


DAL DIARIO DI LUI:


La moto fa uno strano rumore in rilascio... Non ho capito cosa sia... mah, menomale che ieri almeno ho trombato!


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ad ogni età si è maturi e immaturi.
> E' una di quelle definizioni che discende dalla contrapposizione di opposti. Da una dicotomia.
> Definizione che si fa per differenza rispetto a.
> 
> ...


A 19 anni ero un figlio. Non sapevo cosa sarei diventato nella vita.
Non conoscevo la donna che avrei sposato, il lavoro che avrei fatto, quanti soldi avrei avuto, dove sarei andato ad abitare.
Avevo appena preso la patente. Le mie idee politiche non erano ragionate, ma solo l'acquisizione di concetti espressi da altri. Avevo l'idea di una lunghissima vita davanti a me e la noncuranza di chi sa che può perdere tempo.
Avevo amici il cui scopo principale era quello di farmi divertire e mi innamoravo di ragazze senza sapere neppure perché. Scoprivo il mondo e questo a tratti mi rendeva euforico per poi gettarmi nella disperazione e nell'angoscia.
Quando questo accadeva bevevo fino a ubriacarmi, ho guidato attraversando un incrocio cittadino a 100 km/h senza neppure rendermene conto. Ho fatto cose di cui ora mi vergogno.
A 30 ero un uomo. A 39 (tardi, molto tardi, per me) finalmente ero anche padre.
Quando si diventa genitori a volte lo sguardo cambia. Non sempre, però.
Ci sono genitori che restano figli anche nel loro nuovo ruolo: non è infrequente, purtroppo.
E un figlio che si ritrova dei genitori che pretendono di restare a loro volta figli soffre per questo.
Le fasi della vita sono sottolineate dal cambio di ruoli, ma non è assolutamente scontato che ciò avvenga.
I figli però lo pretendono: non vogliono dei genitori che siano come loro. Vogliono degli adulti.
Ma a volte anche coloro che hanno acquisito il loro ruolo da adulti hanno delle debolezze.
In lui, in questo 40enne, vedo la debolezza di chi deve essere adulto ma vuole ancora la leggerezza di quando era giovane.
In lei vedo la paura di diventare adulta, di cambiare ruolo.
E' il loro punto di incontro.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non è possibile fare da padre in una relazione in cui l'altra non desideri essere figlia.





ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che si può
> 
> .


Io credo che non solo si "possa" ma anche di fatto si "faccia"..

E nel 99% dei casi in completa inconsapevolezza

E non solo nei rapporti extraconiugali


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> No.
> Ne porto due. Uno che la conferma, l’altro che la smentisce.
> 
> Rileggimi quando vuoi, ma leggi tutto.


Ho letto tutto, ma una è dettagliata (trattasi del tuo amante, presumo), l'altra estremamente generica (ho visto in discoteca marpioni sposati ecc. ecc.).
Persone che hai visto, non che conosci.


----------



## Lostris (21 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto, ma una è dettagliata (trattasi del tuo amante, presumo), l'altra estremamente generica (ho visto in discoteca marpioni sposati ecc. ecc.).
> Persone che hai visto, non che conosci.


Ne ho anche conosciuti (ok, magari non così bene )

E se penso ai numeri non trovo una netta predominanza dell’una o dell’altra categoria.

Comunque non parlavo di marpioni, parlo di uomini che escono con amici e hanno i loro spazi.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ne ho anche conosciuti (*ok, magari non così bene* )
> 
> E se penso ai numeri non trovo una netta predominanza dell’una o dell’altra categoria.
> 
> Comunque non parlavo di marpioni, parlo di uomini che escono con amici e hanno i loro spazi.


Vedo che ci siamo limitati al "necessario" :rotfl:


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io credo che non solo si "possa" ma anche di fatto si "faccia"..
> 
> E nel 99% dei casi in *completa inconsapevolezza
> *
> E non solo nei rapporti extraconiugali


Ovvio, stiamo parlando di inconscio.
Ma inconsciamente tu fai da padre a una che inconsciamente vuole essere figlia.
Nessuno dei due lo riconosce. Ma prova a fare inconsciamente da padre a una che inconsciamente vuole essere donna o madre. Diventa fonte di litigio non appena provi ad attuare questo ruolo.
Io ne so qualcosa (e non sto parlando di mia moglie)...


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo. Sono molto interessanti i silenzi come risposta. Ma sono anche spazi che richiedono profonda conoscenza reciproca.Nel silenzio, sconosciuto, non c'è quasi mai l'altro. Ma le nostre attribuzioni sull'altro. questo è un esempio carino DAL DIARIO DI LEI:Ieri sera l´ho trovato strano. Ci eravamo accordati di trovarci al bar. Ho pensato che sarei stata io ad arrivare un po´tardi, invece è arrivato lui più in ritardo, ma non ha voluto parlarne.La conversazione non era vivace, allora gli ho proposto di andare in un posto più intimo per poter parlare meglio, e siamo andati in un ristorante.Ma lui continuava a comportarsi in maniera strana... sembrava assente, vuoto. Io continuavo a pensare che fosse mia la colpa, chissà a che cosa pensava così seriamente.Gli ho chiesto e mi ha risposto che non aveva niente a che vedere con me. Ma non ero convinta.Ritornando a casa nostra, in macchina, gli ho detto che lo amavo, e lui ha solo posato il suo braccio sulle mie spalle senza rispondere. Come spiegare questo?Non mi ha detto che anche lui mi ama!Quando siamo arrivati a casa, mi e' venuto in mente che lui volesse lasciarmi. Volevo parlare, ma lui si è messo a guardare la TV con un viso inespressivo. La sua indifferenza mi fa pensare che tutto sia finito tra noi.Ho deciso di andare a letto... per dormire. Lui mi raggiunge dieci minuti dopo, e mi sono veramente sorpresa quando ha risposto ai miei baci e abbiamo fatto l´amore... ma senza che mutasse quella sua espressione assente sul viso ... Io non lo tolleravo più, volevo parlare immediatamente, ma lui si è addormentato subito, ed io... io mi sono messa a piangere tutta la notte fino ad addormentarmi anch’io.Non so cosa fare, sono sicura che lui si é innamorato di un’altra donna. La mia vita è un vero disastro.....DAL DIARIO DI LUI:La moto fa uno strano rumore in rilascio... Non ho capito cosa sia... mah, menomale che ieri almeno ho trombato!


Molto carino, mille sfumature di rosa


----------



## Skorpio (21 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ovvio, stiamo parlando di inconscio.
> Ma inconsciamente tu fai da padre a una che inconsciamente vuole essere figlia.
> Nessuno dei due lo riconosce. Ma prova a fare inconsciamente da padre a una che inconsciamente vuole essere donna o madre. Diventa fonte di litigio non appena ci provi.
> Io ne so qualcosa (e non sto parlando di mia moglie)...


Dipende dalle "idee" (o ideali) che uno ha nel cervello riguardo all'essere "uomo" o essere "donna"

Tieni conto che ci sono donne che quando dicono che vogliono un "vero uomo" molto spesso accostano a questa etichetta una figura con molti tratti paterni


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2018)

... e a proposito di fasi della vita...
Mia moglie mi piacque tra tutte perché a 17 anni aveva una maturità superiore a tutte le coetanee.
Era determinata e aveva già opinioni e obiettivi ben chiari.
Per anni è stata per me fonte di prezioso confronto, una persona lucida di cui condividevo lo sguardo e che era in grado di stupirmi per le sue capacità deduttive e logiche.
Credo mi abbia insegnato molto.
Ma con gli anni lei non ha saputo evolvere il suo ruolo.
E' rimasta figlia (dei suoi genitori, ovviamente).
il caso ha voluto che diventasse madre e orfana quasi contemporaneamente.
Questo ha generato una forte crisi in lei, che non riusciva ad assumersi la responsabilità dell'essere adulta e di fare da madre a una figlia senza l'appoggio di mamma e papà. 
La relazione extraconiugale è stata la "bolla", in cui ritrovare la leggerezza dell'essere figlia senza responsabilità con una persona più vecchia anagraficamente di lei di 11 anni ma rimasta nell'animo ancora "figlio", uno che parlava dei suoi genitori con lei, che non desiderava figli, che aveva in fin dei conti la testa di un ventenne.
La bolla è una fuga. Ci si ritrova lì a fingere di essere altro per un po'.
A sgravarsi il peso delle responsabilità, a ritrovare quelle parti dismesse di sé, quell'io ventenne che era stato dimenticato. Quasi sempre aiuta a superare alcuni fasi difficili della vita, ma non si può pretendere che insegni ad affrontarla, ci dà gli strumenti per renderla meno pesante ma al resto dobbiamo pensare noi.
Perché la vita vera è sempre là, oltre la bolla, che ci aspetta.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> L' uscire sempre piu spesso da sola non era per creare l'occasione! Era il primo segnale di un distacco mentale da me e dalla famiglia. Per venti anni ha sempre cercato momenti per noi due..e anche io. Poi ognuno aveva anche propri momenti. Ma se i monenti di coppia diventano pochissimi e scegli di uscire sola...be qualcosa non va. E ripeto...è stato il primo passo, che io non ho colto catalogandolo in un normale monento di crisi. Tuo marito si organizzava certo, ma se avesse incominciato a uscire sempre piu spesso da solo con amici invece di cercare momenti con te...be capisci che era un segnale.


Infatti ha evitato di dare segnali  :singleeye:


----------



## spleen (21 Febbraio 2018)

Non ci sono rapporti perfettamente simmetrici. Non esistono. A volte non è nemmeno questione di età, anche se spesso l'esperienza fa la diferenza.

E' sempre invece una questione di "pietas" e di responsabilità, sempre, sempre.

Mettersi nelle mani di una persona che dice di amarci ma che in definitiva si comporta come un egoista perfetto è la peggiore sfortuna che possa capitare.

Oddio, a volte è anche una sfortuna che per ponderabili motivi interiori ce la cerchiamo e la portiamo avanti, come l'autrice di questo 3d.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> In sintesi:
> tu non vuoi un uomo da amare, tu vuoi solo un uomo che soddisfi le tue esigenze.
> Il fidanzato corona i sogni matrimoniali ma non è utile a farti godere.
> Al supermercato degli uomini quelli capaci di scopare bene e affidabili come mariti al momento sono terminati.
> Passa più tardi che magari arriva qualche altra fornitura...


Un tempo si diceva  “trovati un bravo ragazzo” e “una brava ragazza”. Non è che sia sbagliato. Per costruire una famiglia ci vuole una brava persona, affidabile, che garantisca senso di responsabilità.
Anche adesso si vuole questo, però vi è una forte spinta a un sesso (amore?) passionale. Non c’è fiction in cui non si faccia sesso contro il muro, su un tavolo, in un angolo buio per strada. Un sesso sereno e comunicativo guardandosi negli occhi, magari sotto un caldo piumone non è cinematografico. 
È normale che questo immaginario ci influenzi e ci porti a pensare che sia quello il sesso giusto. Lo è davvero per tutti?
È pensabile una vita...contro il muro?
Va bene che tutti vanno in palestra e sono in forma...ma deve per forza essere una prestazione atletica ed emotiva estrema ogni volta?

Vabbé che anche una normale pasta al sugo se non è impiattata su una riduzione di sedano e basilico la schifano anche i bambini dopo la partita... :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ha la consapevolezza di avere trovato una donna da portarsi a letto senza troppe conseguenze sulla sua vita di sempre.
> In fin dei conti è l'unico che ha ben chiari i suoi obiettivi e li ha anche esposti.
> Potrà essere sbagliato quello che fa, ma come lo è qualsiasi tradimento.





danny ha detto:


> In questo caso, quello che si è meritata.


Ma lei è certa che sia una perla rara :facepalm:


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un tempo si diceva  “trovati un bravo ragazzo” e “una brava ragazza”. Non è che sia sbagliato. Per costruire una famiglia ci vuole una brava persona, affidabile, che garantisca senso di responsabilità.
> Anche adesso si vuole questo, però vi è una forte spinta a un sesso (amore?) passionale. Non c’è fiction in cui non si faccia sesso contro il muro, su un tavolo, in un angolo buio per strada. Un sesso sereno e comunicativo guardandosi negli occhi, magari sotto un caldo piumone non è cinematografico.
> È normale che questo immaginario ci influenzi e ci porti a pensare che sia quello il sesso giusto. Lo è davvero per tutti?
> È pensabile una vita...contro il muro?
> ...


Vero.
E aggiungo anche... che stress che è diventato cucinare dopo Masterchef...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Si, è così. Le donne sono ossessionate dalla storia "dei propri spazi". Perché? Perché se metti in mano ad una donna il bastone del comando (e questo succede nelle famiglie) loro lo usano con tutta la frivolezza e la capricciosità tipicamente femminili.
> Da un po' di tempo ho il sospetto che non siano le donne a dover essere tutelate dall'uomo, ma la società a dover essere tutelata dalla donna. E che le leggi "patriarcali" avessero proprio questo scopo.
> 
> Per dire cosa? Che Eagle ha ragione!


Ma ti senti bene?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> A 19 anni ero una donna.
> Pochi mesi dopo vivevo da sola. Lavoravo, studiavo e mi mantenevo. Rispondevo a me stessa ad ogni livello.
> 
> La saggezza che lui mi ha insegnato derivava esattamente dall'aver calpestato più terra di me. Il quadro generale, una visione di insieme che io non potevo semplicemente avere perchè di mondo ne avevo visto di meno.
> ...


Condivido tutto.
Quello che crea problemi nei rapporti asimmetrici (che aborro ed è questa la ragione per cui li aborro) è che quasi sempre la persona con più esperienza ama l’energia e la fiducia della persona più giovane che però pensa di poter condurre dove vuole, ovvero dove è già arrivata. Invece la persona giovane farà la propria strada e non solo, giustamente, arrivare altrove, ma potrebbe anche conservare anche quella immaturità rivelandosi non giovane, ma cogliona :facepalm::carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non è possibile fare da padre in una relazione in cui l'altra non desideri essere figlia.
> Io ho la sensazione che tu stia empatizzando con la 30enne come se fossi tu a 19 anni, facendo emergere le tue esigenze e le paure di allora.
> A me sembra tutta un'altra storia, anche per l'età in gioco.
> Qui hai una di 30 anni che accosta io matrimonio a un sogno.
> ...


Lui è un fesso.
Lei dovrebbe capire quello che dici,


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' una sensazione strana guardarsi all'indietro.
> 
> Io nella me 19enne riconosco parti di me.
> Il mio nucleo essenziale è sempre quello.
> ...


Vale anche per i periodi storici. Si dice “siamo in un periodo di crisi”, ma lo si è sempre. 
Solo guardando al personale passato si trova una età dell’oro e, guarda caso, corrisponde sempre al periodo della infanzia o adolescenza quando tutto sembrava ...una pesca intatta. Ma per chi era adulto era un periodo di crisi.
E meno male!


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Vero.
> E aggiungo anche... che stress che è diventato cucinare dopo Masterchef...


Mio figlio è andato in un ristorante nuovo, come dessert ha preso un tiramisù destrutturato ...ma se me lo devo preparare da sola allora sto a casa:rotfl:. Mi viene da pensare anche al sesso come prestazione. Ma allora...sto a casa.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vale anche per i periodi storici. Si dice “siamo in un periodo di crisi”, ma lo si è sempre.
> Solo guardando al personale passato si trova *una età dell’oro e, guarda caso, corrisponde sempre al periodo della infanzia o adolescenza quando tutto sembrava ...una pesca intatt*a. Ma per chi era adulto era un periodo di crisi.
> E meno male!


Solo per me è stato un periodo di merda?
(di cui non rimpiango nulla)


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ti senti bene?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Nel tempo dell'inganno universale dire la verità è un atto rivoluzionario (cit.)


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Si, è così. Le donne sono ossessionate dalla storia "dei propri spazi". Perché? Perché se metti in mano ad una donna il bastone del comando (e questo succede nelle famiglie) loro lo usano con tutta la frivolezza e la capricciosità tipicamente femminili.
> Da un po' di tempo ho il sospetto che non siano le donne a dover essere tutelate dall'uomo, ma la società a dover essere tutelata dalla donna. E che le leggi "patriarcali" avessero proprio questo scopo.
> 
> Per dire cosa? Che Eagle ha ragione!





Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ti senti bene?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Nel tempo dell'inganno universale *dire la verità *è un atto rivoluzionario (cit.)


Ognuno di voi due parla di sé, e di quel sé che deriva dalle esperienze condotte come persona, e in questo senso siete veritieri, anche se le vostre verità non coincidono.
Non coincidono perché fate riferimento a categoria estese per il 50% del genere umano che nessuno di noi avrà mai la possibilità di conoscere per intero e in tutte le pieghe di cui esso si compone.
Pieghe che ogni persona conosce solo per la parte che gli assomiglia di più.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Solo per me è stato un periodo di merda?
> (di cui non rimpiango nulla)


Tranquillo, sei in compagnia: siamo già in due; vediamo se si aggrega qualcun altro.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ognuno di voi due parla di sé, e di quel sé che deriva dalle esperienze condotte come persona, e in questo senso siete veritieri, anche se le vostre verità non coincidono.


Se due affermazioni sono in conflitto, quella vera può essere al massimo una (non possiamo escludere che siano ambedue false). Quindi la verità esiste ed è unica. Il problema è capire se è conoscibile.
Quando tu hai avuto la fortuna (o la sfortuna) di dimostrare a te stesso la base assolutamente menzognera su cui poggia il sistema in cui sei costretto a vivere, allora hai conosciuto la Verità. E mandi a quel paese qualsiasi relativismo.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ognuno di voi due parla di sé, e di quel sé che deriva dalle esperienze condotte come persona, e in questo senso siete veritieri, anche se le vostre verità non coincidono.
> Non coincidono perché fate riferimento a categoria estese per il 50% del genere umano che nessuno di noi avrà mai la possibilità di conoscere per intero e in tutte le pieghe di cui esso si compone.
> Pieghe che ogni persona conosce per la parte che gli assomiglia di più.


Io non generalizzo, lui sì.
Oltretutto lui della sua interpretazione della sua esperienza vuole ricavare una lettura antropologico-politica. 
Il peggio è che ne fa manspleining


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non generalizzo, lui sì.
> Oltretutto lui della sua interpretazione della sua esperienza vuole ricavare una lettura antropologico-politica.
> Il peggio è che ne fa *manspleining*



Ma tutte tu le conosci queste c....e? :rotfl:
Quando il politicamente corretto diventa follia pura!


----------



## Skorpio (21 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vale anche per i periodi storici. Si dice “siamo in un periodo di crisi”, ma lo si è sempre.
> Solo guardando al personale passato si trova una età dell’oro e, guarda caso, corrisponde sempre al periodo della infanzia o adolescenza quando tutto sembrava ...una pesca intatta. Ma per chi era adulto era un periodo di crisi.
> E meno male!


io quando sono avvicinato dai testimoni di Geova ho una tecnica infallibile per mandarli via

siccome partono sempre a dire "ma lo vedi come si va verso il precipizio, le guerre, l'inquinamento la distruzione del pianeta.."

io gli rispondo "ma come?? le guerre ci sono sempre state, l'inquinamento tu vedessi negli anni 80 con tutte le fabbriche che scaricavano di tutto dappertutto, i fossati erano tutti neri, ora ci vedi i pesci nuotare, per non parlare delle auto, e la roba in scatola inscatolata 40 anni prima senza controlli.. siamo migliorati e di parecchio.. ma scherzate??" 

non sanno più cosa dire.. :rotfl:


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non generalizzo, lui sì.
> Oltretutto lui della sua interpretazione della sua esperienza vuole ricavare una lettura antropologico-politica.
> Il peggio è che ne fa manspleining


Ogni tanto anche tu generalizzi in quel senso, se devo essere sincero, ma è fisiologico che capiti. Conosco poche persone che ne sono immuni.
Lo fanno quelle femministe più accese quando dichiarano che la violenza è (solo) maschile e le donne (sempre) vittime (letto di recente), lo fanno le donne quando dicono che tutti gli uomini pensano solo al sesso, lo fanno gli uomini quando dicono che le donne vogliono l'uomo ricco e potente, lo fanno le donne quando dicono che gli uomini vogliono solo la ragazza figa e giovane, lo fanno le donne quando dicono che gli uomini vedovi non sono in grado di sopravvivere da soli, lo fanno gli uomini quando pensano che le donne pensano soprattutto ai soldi etc etc.
Io credo ci sia molto timore nell'affrontare le diversità dell'altro, in ogni caso, e ci si schermi dietro il genere per celare le proprie paure. Un tentativo di trovare solidarietà tra chi si ritiene più simile.
Ma io non è che mi ci ritrovo molto in Pacciani, per dire.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> io quando sono avvicinato dai testimoni di Geova ho una tecnica infallibile per mandarli via
> 
> siccome partono sempre a dire "ma lo vedi come si va verso il precipizio, le guerre, l'inquinamento la distruzione del pianeta.."
> 
> ...


Ho scoperto che la cosa decisiva è “sono ebrea”. Spariscono.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ogni tanto anche tu generalizzi in quel senso, se devo essere sincero, ma è fisiologico che capiti. Conosco poche persone che ne sono immuni.
> Lo fanno quelle femministe più accese quando dichiarano che la violenza è (solo) maschile e le donne (sempre) vittime (letto di recente), lo fanno le donne quando dicono che tutti gli uomini pensano solo al sesso, lo fanno gli uomini quando dicono che le donne vogliono l'uomo ricco e potente, lo fanno le donne quando dicono che gli uomini vogliono solo la ragazza figa e giovane, lo fanno le donne quando dicono che gli uomini vedovi non sono in grado di sopravvivere da soli, lo fanno gli uomini quando pensano che le donne pensano soprattutto ai soldi etc etc.
> Io credo ci sia molto timore nell'affrontare le diversità dell'altro, in ogni caso, e ci si schermi dietro il genere per celare le proprie paure. Un tentativo di trovare solidarietà tra chi si ritiene più simile.
> Ma io non è che mi ci ritrovo molto in Pacciani, per dire.


Guarda che del femminismo sai proprio poco.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Se due affermazioni sono in conflitto, quella vera può essere al massimo una (non possiamo escludere che siano ambedue false). Quindi la verità esiste ed è unica. Il problema è capire se è conoscibile.
> Quando tu hai avuto la fortuna (o la sfortuna) di dimostrare a te stesso la base assolutamente menzognera su cui poggia il sistema in cui sei costretto a vivere, allora hai conosciuto la Verità. E mandi a quel paese qualsiasi relativismo.


Siamo miliardi al mondo.
Io non mi ci ritrovo neppure in Zuma, per dire.
https://www.ilpost.it/2010/04/26/zuma-sono-risultato-negativo-al-test-hiv/


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che del femminismo sai proprio poco.


Probabilmente anche quel gruppo che ha pubblicato quel post, che è stato cancellato da Facebook per le proteste e che ha suscitato polemiche anche tra altre femministe di altri gruppi (Unica LGTB vs Una di Meno)


----------



## Skorpio (21 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che la cosa decisiva è “sono ebrea”. Spariscono.


A me piace metterli in difficoltà sulle "certezze" che espongono.. 

Anche perché basta pensarci 4 secondi netti per capire che sono cose false

Facciamo 6 secondi.. :rotfl:


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A me piace metterli in difficoltà sulle *"certezze" che espongono*..
> 
> Anche perché basta pensarci 4 secondi netti per capire che sono cose false
> 
> Facciamo 6 secondi.. :rotfl:


Nella vita tutto "dipende", tutto è relativo.
Però non comprendo l'affanno a spiegare a chi vuole certezze che queste non esistono.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Probabilmente anche quel gruppo che ha pubblicato quel post, che è stato cancellato da Facebook per le proteste e che ha suscitato polemiche anche tra altre femministe di altri gruppi (Unica LGTB vs Una di Meno)


Non è che uno si sveglia un mattino e dice quello che ha in testa lui sulla lotta di classe diventa un interprete di Marx.
Ugualmente non è che una perché è donna SA di femminismo ed è consapevole delle questioni in gioco.
Bisogna studiare.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A me piace metterli in difficoltà sulle "certezze" che espongono..
> 
> Anche perché basta pensarci 4 secondi netti per capire che sono cose false
> 
> Facciamo 6 secondi.. :rotfl:


Ma è il tuo carattere.
Io sono pigra :mexican:


----------



## Skorpio (21 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Nella vita tutto "dipende", tutto è relativo.
> Però non comprendo l'affanno a spiegare a chi vuole certezze che queste non esistono.


Sicuramente, però se ti chiedo di spiegarmi, e resti a bocca aperta, non è incoraggiante per chi pensa di aver qualcosa nella testa che non sia pancotto

Perché io le fabbriche che scaricavano la merda nei Fossati le ho viste, e le auto che come passavano, non respiravi per 10 secondi dal puzzo, pure.

Per cui.. se mi dici che si va sempre in peggio,  ci sarà il biscaro che abbocca senza ragionare.

Ma anche quello che ti fa notare che è solo una tua fantasia.. e te lo fa notare coi fatti.

Dico bene?


----------



## insane (21 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> io quando sono avvicinato dai testimoni di Geova ho una tecnica infallibile per mandarli via


La mia tecnica consiste nel dirgli che l'ordine mi ha disassociato qualche tempo prima. Visto che a chi rimane nel culto e' vietato categoricamente avere qualsiasi di rapporto con un soggetto disassociato se ne vanno immediatamente in pochi secondi senza neanche salutare


----------



## Skorpio (21 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è il tuo carattere.
> :


È un modo deliHato per dirmi che sono un rimpicoglioni :rotfl:

Grazie  :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (21 Febbraio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> La mia tecnica consiste nel dirgli che l'ordine mi ha disassociato qualche tempo prima. Visto che a chi rimane nel culto e' vietato categoricamente avere qualsiasi di rapporto con un soggetto disassociato se ne vanno immediatamente in pochi secondi senza neanche salutare


:rotfl: ma tu e  [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] li scacciate.. io li avvinghio e lì tengo stretti a me.. :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che la cosa decisiva è “*sono ebrea*”. Spariscono.


Mi fai ottenere una visita guidata alla Sinagoga?


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che uno si sveglia un mattino e dice quello che ha in testa lui sulla lotta di classe diventa un interprete di Marx.
> Ugualmente non è che una perché è donna SA di femminismo ed è consapevole delle questioni in gioco.
> Bisogna studiare.


Bisognerebbe anche far capire a più persone come distinguere, senza creare occasioni di opposizioni tra persone che potrebbero essere validi alleati.
Che se la lotta di classe alla fine la lasciamo solo a chi ha letto Marx otteniamo comunque il panorama attuale in cui i M5S diventano il movimento più aggregante.
Facebook e internet questo hanno prodotto e questo è e sarà il livello con cui confrontarsi.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che uno si sveglia un mattino e dice quello che ha in testa lui sulla lotta di classe diventa un interprete di Marx.
> Ugualmente non è che una perché è donna SA di femminismo ed è consapevole delle questioni in gioco.
> *Bisogna studiare.*


:unhappy:


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> :unhappy:


Oh ma ti stai accanendo di brutto e la maestra non ti caca manco di striscio


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È un modo deliHato per dirmi che sono un rimpicoglioni :rotfl:
> 
> Grazie  :carneval:


No.
Hai uno spirito pedagogico che non ho nei confronti degli adulti.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Oh ma ti stai accanendo di brutto e la maestra non ti caca manco di striscio &#55357;&#56834;


No no, sta soffrendo la mia fastidiosa presenza: mi ha anche dato un rosso :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Mi fai ottenere una visita guidata alla Sinagoga?


A Milano basta chiedere.
Ci sono stata.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Hai uno *spirito pedagogico* che non ho nei confronti degli adulti.


Sarà che conosco un po' di gente della regione di Skorpio, ma questo _spirito pedagogico_ là lo vedo molto diffuso.
Per noi di Milano non è comprensibile, siamo molto più tranchant.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A Milano basta chiedere.
> Ci sono stata.


Eh, ma andare con una conoscenza interna...
Niente, sei un fake anche come ebrea: ne avessi una buona!
 :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe anche far capire a più persone come distinguere, senza creare occasioni di opposizioni tra persone che potrebbero essere validi alleati.
> Che se la lotta di classe alla fine la lasciamo solo a chi ha letto Marx otteniamo comunque il panorama attuale in cui i M5S diventano il movimento più aggregante.
> Facebook e internet questo hanno prodotto e questo è e sarà il livello con cui confrontarsi.


Dispero nella possibilità di ascolto degli adulti.
Quando si fa notare una falla logica in un ragionamento si induriscono e aggrediscono. Non ho più voglia di spiegare a chi non vuole spiegazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> No no, sta soffrendo la mia fastidiosa presenza: mi ha anche dato un rosso :rotfl:


Si dà il rosso a un post, non alla persona.
Figurati se soffro per te o altri...dai!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Febbraio 2018)

Intanto [MENTION=7458]Rose123[/MENTION] è scappata, [MENTION=7332]Annina123[/MENTION] non ci aggiorna: un disastro la successione 1-2-3.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si dà il rosso a un post, non alla persona.
> Figurati se soffro per te o altri...dai!


Non prendermi sempre sul serio...


----------



## insane (21 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> No no, sta soffrendo la mia fastidiosa presenza: mi ha anche dato un rosso :rotfl:


Minchia,e ci dormi la notte?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Eh, ma andare con una conoscenza interna...
> Niente, sei un fake anche come ebrea: ne avessi una buona!
> :carneval:


Non sono ebrea, mi spiace.

Pensa che ho scoperto recentemente il perché gli ebrei non fanno proselitismo. 
È una cosa molto interessante. 
Potresti chiedere per una visita e ti spiegherebbero volentieri.
La consuetudine della rottura dei bicchieri durante il matrimonio, che abbiamo visto in tanti film, ha un bellissimo significato.


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Intanto [MENTION=7458]Rose123[/MENTION] è scappata, [MENTION=7332]Annina123[/MENTION] non ci aggiorna: un disastro la successione 1-2-3.


Dai in compenso hai quel popo’ di interlocutori.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono ebrea, mi spiace.
> 
> Pensa che ho scoperto recentemente il perché gli ebrei non fanno proselitismo.
> È una cosa molto interessante.
> ...


Nel matrimonio greco invece si rompono i piatti.
Io l'ho visto fare anche in occasione della panagia.
Gli ebrei non possono fare proselitismo.
Si è ebrei per parte di madre.
E' una religione matrilineare.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dai in compenso hai quel popo’ di interlocutori.


Pensa un po' che Q


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dispero nella possibilità di ascolto degli adulti.
> Quando si fa notare una falla logica in un ragionamento si induriscono e aggrediscono. Non ho più voglia di spiegare a chi non vuole spiegazioni.


Io seguo gruppi femministi e gruppi Mra su Facebook.
La conclusione che traggo dalla lettura degli interventi e dai commenti è che vi sia l'obiettivo di aggregare persone che hanno la stessa idea già in partenza, mostrandosi invece chiusi a qualsiasi confronto con chi si discosti anche di poco dalla linea di pensiero. Questo comporta uno scontro continuo e la necessità di trovare e definire un nemico, oltre a tutta una serie di attriti tra gruppi che dovrebbero camminare insieme.
È il grosso limite della comunicazione politica di questa era.
Personalmente ho trovato alcuni post generici sugli uomini molto offensivi e umilianti in alcuni gruppi. Ho evitato di commentarli per evitare di entrare in polemiche i cui toni non fanno parte del mio approccio abituale, ma questo purtroppo limita molto la crescita, sia per me, sia per chi scrive. 
E allontana le persone, costringendole a crearsi nicchie avulse da contesti reali.
Non si può pensare di confrontarsi solo con chi in partenza si sa già che la pensa come noi. E neppure si deve pensare che questo sia fare politica. 
Questo è scontro. Voluto, cercato.


----------



## oriente70 (21 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Una cugina della mia ex moglie si sposò, invitando anche uno spasimante , amico comune; piangeva come una fontana....Li per lì non capimmo (non sapevamo ancora fosse spasimante), fu mio padre che,dall'alto della propria esperienza mi disse: "secondo te ,perché uno deve piangere al matrimonio di due amici?".
> Per dire,a volte non si vede o non si vuole vedere, ma il sentimento è difficile da celare....
> Per inciso i due sposi potrebbero essere ancora assieme dopo trent'anni..... non ho più loro notizie da almeno dieci.


La mia era una provocazione .... Ne ho viste pure di peggio..


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io seguo gruppi femministi e gruppi Mra su Facebook.
> La conclusione che traggo dalla lettura degli interventi e dai commenti è che vi sia l'obiettivo di aggregare persone che hanno la stessa idea già in partenza, mostrandosi invece chiusi a qualsiasi confronto con chi si discosti anche di poco dalla linea di pensiero. Questo comporta uno scontro continuo e la necessità di trovare e definire un nemico, oltre a tutta una serie di attriti tra gruppi che dovrebbero camminare insieme.
> È il grosso limite della comunicazione politica di questa era.
> Personalmente ho trovato alcuni post generici sugli uomini molto offensivi e umilianti in alcuni gruppi. Ho evitato di commentarli per evitare di entrare in polemiche i cui toni non fanno parte del mio approccio abituale, ma questo purtroppo limita molto la crescita, sia per me, sia per chi scrive.
> ...


Veramente è abbastanza normale cercare consonanza di pensiero.
Il confronto non si fa “in sezione” ma fuori.
Molti considerano i gruppi fb sezioni chiuse. 
Può anche essere giusto.


----------



## Rose123 (21 Febbraio 2018)

Non sono scappata, ho letto tutto quello che avete detto con attenzione. Pensavo che in un forum simile si potesse dialogare di certe tematiche senza essere giudicata. Capisco che l'esporsi crea un giudizio e che giudicare fa parte dell'essere umano, ma è anche questo che non mi permette di sfogarmi con persone che mi conoscono anche personalmente. Io vi ringrazio comunque degli spunti di riflessione e di avermi permesso lo sfogo. Io prima che mi capitasse questo avevo molte idee simili ad alcuni di voi perché mai avrei pensato potesse capitarmi. Non sono così stupida e penso anch'io che tante cose che mi sono state dette dal mio amante siano un po' romanzate, ma credo pure ci sia del vero. Ammetto che non ho avuto molte esperienze nella mia vita per poter essere certa di queste mie "sensazioni", ma in fondo chi può esserlo? Forse è davvero solo una grossa infatuazione scambiata per altro, e me lo ripeto ogni giorno perché col mio fidanzato non va male nulla, il sesso ammetto che è più "debole", e non voglio entrare nei dettagli ma dire solo che con l'altro ho provato qualcosa mai provato prima da quel lato, e forse anche questo mi "sconvolge". A ogni modo ho sempre pensato che fossero altre le cose più importanti su cui basare una storia. Ammetto pure che sono arrivata a un'età in cui sento l'istinto materno e penso anche a un futuro abbastanza vicino come mamma. Sicuramente sono egoista in questo. Sicuramente sono egoista perché non voglio tornare da sola (in passato ho avute molte delusioni, e sono per questo rimasta single per molti anni). Non so dove sto andando a parare, comunque per me non è una situazione facile e probabilmente se fossi vostra figlia, amica, sorella, forse cerchereste maggiormente di capire questo. Su un pc le parole sembrano scritte con molta leggerezza e i fatti dall'esterno sembrano sempre diversi, ma la verità è che io veramente non ci sto capendo niente  e non riesco a smetterla, il solo pensiero mi fa stare peggio. Scusatemi..


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2018)

Rose123 ha detto:


> Non sono scappata, ho letto tutto quello che avete detto con attenzione. Pensavo che in un forum simile si potesse dialogare di certe tematiche senza essere giudicata. Capisco che l'esporsi crea un giudizio e che giudicare fa parte dell'essere umano, ma è anche questo che non mi permette di sfogarmi con persone che mi conoscono anche personalmente. Io vi ringrazio comunque degli spunti di riflessione e di avermi permesso lo sfogo. Io prima che mi capitasse questo avevo molte idee simili ad alcuni di voi perché mai avrei pensato potesse capitarmi. Non sono così stupida e penso anch'io che tante cose che mi sono state dette dal mio amante siano un po' romanzate, ma credo pure ci sia del vero. Ammetto che non ho avuto molte esperienze nella mia vita per poter essere certa di queste mie "sensazioni", ma in fondo chi può esserlo? Forse è davvero solo una grossa infatuazione scambiata per altro, e me lo ripeto ogni giorno perché col mio fidanzato non va male nulla, il sesso ammetto che è più "debole", e non voglio entrare nei dettagli ma dire solo che con l'altro ho provato qualcosa mai provato prima da quel lato, e forse anche questo mi "sconvolge". A ogni modo ho sempre pensato che fossero altre le cose più importanti su cui basare una storia. Ammetto pure che sono arrivata a un'età in cui sento l'istinto materno e penso anche a un futuro abbastanza vicino come mamma. Sicuramente sono egoista in questo. Sicuramente sono egoista perché non voglio tornare da sola (in passato ho avute molte delusioni, e sono per questo rimasta single per molti anni). Non so dove sto andando a parare, comunque per me non è una situazione facile e probabilmente se fossi vostra figlia, amica, sorella, forse cerchereste maggiormente di capire questo. Su un pc le parole sembrano scritte con molta leggerezza e i fatti dall'esterno sembrano sempre diversi, ma la verità è che io veramente non ci sto capendo niente  e non riesco a smetterla, il solo pensiero mi fa stare peggio. Scusatemi..


personalmente comprendo bene la tua confusione ma indubbiamente una decisione in merito alle tue vicissitudini sentimentali la dovrai prendere.
magari non vedere il tuo amante come vittima delle circostanze intrappolato in un matrimonio che non vuole piu',  spesso la realta' non e' esattamente come viene raccontata.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Febbraio 2018)

Rose123 ha detto:


> ma la verità è che io veramente non ci sto capendo niente  e non riesco a smetterla, il solo pensiero mi fa stare peggio. Scusatemi..


Molti di noi ci sono passati, io in primis. Oggi mi rendo conto che è stato solo un vizio, anzi, peggio, un ostacolo al vero amore (meno appassionante ma più sereno) che è quello con mia moglie.
Se riuscirai a resistere passerà tutto, fidati: ma ci vorrà del tempo e dovrai stringere i denti.
Anche piangere...e io ho pianto.
Non permettere ad una passione passeggera di ipotecare la tua vita.
Quanto ai giudizi: chi ha tradito ti capisce; chi è stato tradito ti condanna. Ma questo penso sia umanamente comprensibile.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2018)

Rose123 ha detto:


> Non sono scappata, ho letto tutto quello che avete detto con attenzione. Pensavo che in un forum simile si potesse dialogare di certe tematiche senza essere giudicata. Capisco che l'esporsi crea un giudizio e che giudicare fa parte dell'essere umano, ma è anche questo che non mi permette di sfogarmi con persone che mi conoscono anche personalmente. Io vi ringrazio comunque degli spunti di riflessione e di avermi permesso lo sfogo. Io prima che mi capitasse questo avevo molte idee simili ad alcuni di voi perché mai avrei pensato potesse capitarmi. Non sono così stupida e penso anch'io che tante cose che mi sono state dette dal mio amante siano un po' romanzate, ma credo pure ci sia del vero. Ammetto che non ho avuto molte esperienze nella mia vita per poter essere certa di queste mie "sensazioni", ma in fondo chi può esserlo? Forse è davvero solo una grossa infatuazione scambiata per altro, e me lo ripeto ogni giorno perché col mio fidanzato non va male nulla, il sesso ammetto che è più "debole", e non voglio entrare nei dettagli ma dire solo che con l'altro ho provato qualcosa mai provato prima da quel lato, e forse anche questo mi "sconvolge". A ogni modo ho sempre pensato che fossero altre le cose più importanti su cui basare una storia. Ammetto pure che sono arrivata a un'età in cui sento l'istinto materno e penso anche a un futuro abbastanza vicino come mamma. Sicuramente sono egoista in questo. Sicuramente sono egoista perché non voglio tornare da sola (in passato ho avute molte delusioni, e sono per questo rimasta single per molti anni). Non so dove sto andando a parare, comunque per me non è una situazione facile e probabilmente se fossi vostra figlia, amica, sorella, forse cerchereste maggiormente di capire questo. Su un pc le parole sembrano scritte con molta leggerezza e i fatti dall'esterno sembrano sempre diversi, ma la verità è che io veramente non ci sto capendo niente  e non riesco a smetterla, il solo pensiero mi fa stare peggio. Scusatemi..


Ho una figlia della tua età. Ti direbbe semplicemente “è SPO-SA-TO!”
Per carità ci sono persone che si separano per il nuovo amore, anche se ci sono figli, alcune le ho conosciute personalmente. Però...lo fanno. È tanto semplice.
Pensa che anni fa ho conosciuto una su questo forum che era in una situazione simile alla tua. L’ho trattata peggio.
Due anni fa sono andata al suo matrimonio, con un altro.


----------



## perplesso (21 Febbraio 2018)

Rose123 ha detto:


> Non sono scappata, ho letto tutto quello che avete detto con attenzione. Pensavo che in un forum simile si potesse dialogare di certe tematiche senza essere giudicata. Capisco che l'esporsi crea un giudizio e che giudicare fa parte dell'essere umano, ma è anche questo che non mi permette di sfogarmi con persone che mi conoscono anche personalmente. Io vi ringrazio comunque degli spunti di riflessione e di avermi permesso lo sfogo. Io prima che mi capitasse questo avevo molte idee simili ad alcuni di voi perché mai avrei pensato potesse capitarmi. Non sono così stupida e penso anch'io che tante cose che mi sono state dette dal mio amante siano un po' romanzate, ma credo pure ci sia del vero. Ammetto che non ho avuto molte esperienze nella mia vita per poter essere certa di queste mie "sensazioni", ma in fondo chi può esserlo? Forse è davvero solo una grossa infatuazione scambiata per altro, e me lo ripeto ogni giorno perché col mio fidanzato non va male nulla, il sesso ammetto che è più "debole", e non voglio entrare nei dettagli ma dire solo che con l'altro ho provato qualcosa mai provato prima da quel lato, e forse anche questo mi "sconvolge". A ogni modo ho sempre pensato che fossero altre le cose più importanti su cui basare una storia. Ammetto pure che sono arrivata a un'età in cui sento l'istinto materno e penso anche a un futuro abbastanza vicino come mamma. Sicuramente sono egoista in questo. Sicuramente sono egoista perché non voglio tornare da sola (in passato ho avute molte delusioni, e sono per questo rimasta single per molti anni). Non so dove sto andando a parare, comunque per me non è una situazione facile e probabilmente se fossi vostra figlia, amica, sorella, forse cerchereste maggiormente di capire questo. Su un pc le parole sembrano scritte con molta leggerezza e i fatti dall'esterno sembrano sempre diversi, ma la verità è che io veramente non ci sto capendo niente  e non riesco a smetterla, il solo pensiero mi fa stare peggio. Scusatemi..


quello che ti si vuole dire è che in un momento come questo della tua vita, altri uomini non dovresti "vederli"

se tu sto tizio lo vedi e lo senti, vuol dire che col tuo fidanzato qualcosa fuori sincrono c'è.

Puoi anche decidere di andare avanti per la tua strada e sposarti e fare 2-3 figli, però già il fatto di sapere che il tuo fidanzato non è il tuo massimo a letto, deve farti pensare.

quantomeno, dovresti provare anche col tuo fidanzato a variare le cose a letto, giusto per capire se un pochetto non te la stai raccontando, che va tutto bene


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> quello che ti si vuole dire è che in un momento come questo della tua vita, altri uomini non dovresti "vederli"
> 
> se tu sto tizio lo vedi e lo senti, vuol dire che col tuo fidanzato qualcosa fuori sincrono c'è.
> 
> ...


ha troppo in testa l'altro per riuscirci.


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2018)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Ma non era neanche la risposta a Rose la mia. Forse ti sei perso/a qualche post. Bravo/a tu che parli in generale, io invece parlo per me. Comunque con scappellamento a destra.


Come se fosse antani....


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2018)

*...*

Io penso che col fidanzato può anche essere che lui sia il Dio dell'eros e che scopi da Dio 15 volte al giorno

Ma lei desideri anche solo una carezza da questo altro uomo, ma voglia QUELLA carezza da QUELL'uomo

In poche parole:
Il (buon) sesso col fidanzato può entrarci tutto come niente.

Pensiero mio


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io penso che col fidanzato può anche essere che lui sia il Dio dell'eros e che scopi da Dio 15 volte al giorno
> 
> Ma lei desideri anche solo una carezza da questo altro uomo, ma voglia QUELLA carezza da QUELL'uomo
> 
> ...


Fate tutti un po' fatica a comprendere che una passione recente è per forza di cose più forte di una ormai antica.
Qualche giorno fa riflettevo che, nel 2000, ho rischiato di incrociare la mia futura amante ad un corso.
Nel 2001 ho conosciuto mia moglie.
Ecco, sono convinto che in un anno mi avrebbe ridotto ad una larva per il nervosismo e le agitazioni e che, sicuramente, l'avrei mollata per mia moglie che è il tipo di donna che voglio al mio fianco.
Pur con tutti i suoi grossi difetti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io penso che col fidanzato può anche essere che lui sia il Dio dell'eros e che scopi da Dio 15 volte al giorno
> 
> Ma lei desideri anche solo una carezza da questo altro uomo, ma voglia QUELLA carezza da QUELL'uomo
> 
> ...


 che condivido pienamente


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> che condivido pienamente


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Fate tutti un po' fatica a comprendere che una passione recente è per forza di cose più forte di una ormai antica.
> Qualche giorno fa riflettevo che, nel 2000, ho rischiato di incrociare la mia futura amante ad un corso.
> Nel 2001 ho conosciuto mia moglie.
> Ecco, sono convinto che in un anno mi avrebbe ridotto ad una larva per il nervosismo e le agitazioni e che, sicuramente, l'avrei mollata per mia moglie che è il tipo di donna che voglio al mio fianco.
> Pur con tutti i suoi grossi difetti.


 perché la passione antica si è lenita. e non è più passione. L'emozione del nuovo prende il sopravvento.

che  poi sarebbe una relazione sbagliata comunque, perché quella persona non è per noi, non riusciamo a comprenderlo perché condizionati da una forte attrazione


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


>


lo so, lo so che è sbagliato. Ma non tutti siamo uguali


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> che condivido pienamente


Accettarlo è durissimo

Talvolta è durissimo anche x il traditore

Non x nulla spesso chi entra da traditore è scosso

Non sono tutti festini da carnevale di Rio .. come nell'immaginario di qualcuno


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Accettarlo è durissimo
> 
> Talvolta è durissimo anche x il traditore
> 
> ...


Il problema è l’ammore.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il problema è l’ammore.


Solo x chi non sa cosa è e come gestirlo

Altrimenti non è mica un problema, anzi!


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Solo x chi non sa cosa è e come gestirlo
> 
> Altrimenti non è mica un problema, anzi!


Ma l’ammore di per se non è gestibile. Altrimenti non è ammore.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Accettarlo è durissimo
> 
> Talvolta è durissimo anche x il traditore
> 
> ...


Da traditrice, si è in un rapporto in cui ci si sente  vuoti. Quando sento dire andava tutto bene eppure......non ci credo.
Perché se si ha appagamento non si viene "distratti" da nulla.
Magari nella coppia si è anche parlato, ma è più un rotolarsi nella convinzione che sia solo un brutto momento e quella normalità è perfetta così come la viviamo.
Poi un giorno, ti viene offerta una dose carica di erotismo che da tempo non vivevi.
Il conflitto nasce tra il piacere e il dovere.
Si riesce a escludere il mondo intero in quelle poche ore di piacere. Non lo vivi come tradimento, ma come appagamento di te stesso, una bellissima bolla. 

Il fumatore, ha iniziato con una sigaretta, perché non ha smesso subito? Sapeva ce avrebbe dato dipendenza, sapeva il rischio alla salute per se e per chi gli sta vicino. 

Si prendono in considerazione tante cose, ma una volta provato (con quella specifica persona) si crea una dipendenza dove è difficile rinunciare.
Quando si cerca di smettere si soffre, si fa fatica a resistere e ci si ricade. E' piacevolmente irresistibile.


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Da traditrice, si è in un rapporto in cui ci si sente  vuoti. Quando sento dire andava tutto bene eppure......non ci credo.
> Perché se si ha appagamento non si viene "distratti" da nulla.
> Magari nella coppia si è anche parlato, ma è più un rotolarsi nella convinzione che sia solo un brutto momento e quella normalità è perfetta così come la viviamo.
> Poi un giorno, ti viene offerta una dose carica di erotismo che da tempo non vivevi.
> ...


Perfetto. Continua così


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Perfetto. Continua così


 :bleble:


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma l’ammore di per se non è gestibile. Altrimenti non è ammore.


Mah.. se accetti di soffrire e ingolli senza far tragedie, puoi accedere ai benessere dell'amore essendo anche pronto a gestire il dolore

Se l'amore ti fa paura, Perché il dolore che può uscirne ti fa paura, capisco la diffidenza

Comunque son cose che ci caschi dentro, non è che se pigi un bottone sei salvo


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Da traditrice, si è in un rapporto in cui ci si sente  vuoti. Quando sento dire andava tutto bene eppure......non ci credo.
> Perché se si ha appagamento non si viene "distratti" da nulla.
> Magari nella coppia si è anche parlato, ma è più un rotolarsi nella convinzione che sia solo un brutto momento e quella normalità è perfetta così come la viviamo.
> Poi un giorno, ti viene offerta una dose carica di erotismo che da tempo non vivevi.
> ...


Io la forma di "sofferenza" che descrivi l'ho provata, ma non tanto a livello fisico.

Quanto a livello interiore.

Però è così.

Anche quello è un pacchetto


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Poi un giorno, ti viene offerta una dose carica di erotismo che da tempo non vivevi.


Ne sono uscito così scosso che "quell'ebbrezza" non voglio provarla più.



Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. se accetti di soffrire *e ingolli senza far tragedie*, puoi accedere ai benessere dell'amore essendo anche pronto a gestire il dolore
> 
> Se l'amore ti fa paura, Perché il dolore che può uscirne ti fa paura, capisco la diffidenza
> 
> Comunque son cose che ci caschi dentro, non è che se pigi un bottone sei salvo


:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ne sono uscito così scosso che "quell'ebbrezza" non voglio provarla più.
> 
> 
> :rotfl:


:rotfl: :rotfl:

Eh..
Chi non è pronto al dolore, e si aspetta solo piacere, sognando festini stile carnevale di Rio, è bene che stia a casina con la borsa dell'acqua calda sulla pancia, a guardare sul divano "orizzonti della scienza e della tecnica" :carneval: :rotfl:


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Da traditrice, si è in un rapporto in cui ci si sente  vuoti. Quando sento dire andava tutto bene eppure......non ci credo.
> Perché se si ha appagamento non si viene "distratti" da nulla.
> Magari nella coppia si è anche parlato, ma è più un rotolarsi nella convinzione che sia solo un brutto momento e quella normalità è perfetta così come la viviamo.
> Poi un giorno, ti viene offerta una dose carica di erotismo che da tempo non vivevi.
> ...


Mi trovi d'accordo.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Eh..
> Chi non è pronto al dolore, e si aspetta solo piacere, sognando festini stile carnevale di Rio, è bene che stia a casina con la borsa dell'acqua calda sulla pancia, a guardare sul divano "orizzonti della scienza e della tecnica" :carneval: :rotfl:


Un pornazzo sul telefonino è meglio :rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (22 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. *se accetti di soffrire e ingolli senza far tragedie,* puoi accedere ai benessere dell'amore essendo anche pronto a gestire il dolore
> 
> Se l'amore ti fa paura, Perché il dolore che può uscirne ti fa paura, capisco la diffidenza
> 
> Comunque son cose che ci caschi dentro, non è che se pigi un bottone sei salvo


Certo che siete proprio fissati eh :carneval:


----------



## oriente70 (22 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Da traditrice, si è in un rapporto in cui ci si sente  vuoti. Quando sento dire andava tutto bene eppure......non ci credo.
> Perché se si ha appagamento non si viene "distratti" da nulla.
> Magari nella coppia si è anche parlato, ma è più un rotolarsi nella convinzione che sia solo un brutto momento e quella normalità è perfetta così come la viviamo.
> Poi un giorno, ti viene offerta una dose carica di erotismo che da tempo non vivevi.
> ...


Si ma chi fuma fa male a se stesso


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Certo che siete proprio fissati eh :carneval:



 [MENTION=4075]Lostris[/MENTION] ma che hai capitooo?? :rotfl:

Io parlavo di ingollare i rospi Delle pene d'amore.. :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Si ma chi fuma fa male a se stesso


a te sembra, ma chi ti sta vicino ne fa le spese. Compagno, figli, chi fuma impone il vizio alla famiglia. Anche se esci sul balcone. Se si sta parlando e ti viene voglia di fumare molli tutti e vai fuori.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Certo che siete proprio fissati eh :carneval:





Skorpio ha detto:


> [MENTION=4075]Lostris[/MENTION] ma che hai capitooo?? :rotfl:
> 
> Io parlavo di ingollare i rospi Delle pene d'amore.. :rotfl:


è inutile che cerchi di mal celare caro [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]. Anche di pene parla , hai visto [MENTION=4075]Lostris[/MENTION]. 
Fissato, quest'uomo è fissato non c'è niente da fare


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a te sembra, ma chi ti sta vicino ne fa le spese. Compagno, figli, chi fuma impone il vizio alla famiglia. Anche se esci sul balcone. Se si sta parlando e ti viene voglia di fumare molli tutti e vai fuori.


Stupenda analogia!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Certo che siete proprio fissati eh :carneval:





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è inutile che cerchi di mal celare caro @_Skorpio_. Anche di pene parla , hai visto @_Lostris_.
> Fissato, quest'uomo è fissato non c'è niente da fare


E' un porco!


----------



## oriente70 (22 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a te sembra, ma chi ti sta vicino ne fa le spese. Compagno, figli, chi fuma impone il vizio alla famiglia. Anche se esci sul balcone. Se si sta parlando e ti viene voglia di fumare molli tutti e vai fuori.


[emoji377][emoji377][emoji377][emoji377]


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è inutile che cerchi di mal celare caro [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]. Anche di pene parla , hai visto [MENTION=4075]Lostris[/MENTION].
> Fissato, quest'uomo è fissato non c'è niente da fare


:rotfl: :rotfl: 

Adoro la malizia femminile.. :rotfl:

Ho tanto da imparare :carneval: :rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (22 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Da traditrice, si è in un rapporto in cui ci si sente  vuoti. Quando sento dire andava tutto bene eppure......non ci credo.
> Perché se si ha appagamento non si viene "distratti" da nulla.
> Magari nella coppia si è anche parlato, ma è più un rotolarsi nella convinzione che sia solo un brutto momento e quella normalità è perfetta così come la viviamo.
> Poi un giorno, ti viene offerta una dose carica di erotismo che da tempo non vivevi.
> ...


:bacio::up:


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E' un porco!


Si però un porco vestito Pene .. :carneval:

La confezione conta..  :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Fate tutti un po' fatica a comprendere che una passione recente è per forza di cose più forte di una ormai antica.
> Qualche giorno fa riflettevo che, nel 2000, ho rischiato di incrociare la mia futura amante ad un corso.
> Nel 2001 ho conosciuto mia moglie.
> Ecco, sono convinto che in un anno mi avrebbe ridotto ad una larva per il nervosismo e le agitazioni e che, sicuramente, l'avrei mollata per mia moglie che è il tipo di donna che voglio al mio fianco.
> Pur con tutti i suoi grossi difetti.


E il sesso,come va'? Avete ripreso (eravate fermi)?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> E il sesso,come va'? Avete ripreso (eravate fermi)?


Si, abbiamo ripreso...


----------



## mistral (22 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Si, abbiamo ripreso...


Che entusiasmo :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Che entusiasmo :rotfl:


Sai.. le festine brasileire sono finite


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Che entusiasmo :rotfl:


Ne ho già parlato più volte.
Ovviamente non è la stessa cosa, ma chi se ne frega: va benissimo così.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sai.. le festine brasileire sono finite


:rotfl:
Diciamo che prima mangiavo bene e pesante, ma alla fine stavo male.
Adesso mangio leggero, mi sazio lo stesso e mi sento meglio.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Diciamo che prima mangiavo bene e pesante, ma alla fine stavo male.
> Adesso mangio leggero, mi sazio lo stesso e mi sento meglio.


Un po' di dieta ogni tanto non fa mai male :rotfl: :carneval:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Un po' di dieta ogni tanto non fa mai male :rotfl: :carneval:


E' il digiuno che fa male


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E' il digiuno che fa male


Eh ma sai.. capita anche quel periodo.

Poi torna il periodo delle "vacche" grasse..


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Si, abbiamo ripreso...


Beh... Capisco la  soddisfazione nel riappropriarti del tuo equilibrio familiare. Essere sereni , non dico felici,è già un grande traguardo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Adoro la malizia femminile.. :rotfl:
> 
> Ho tanto da imparare :carneval: :rotfl:


io maliziosa?  naaa


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh ma sai.. capita anche quel periodo.
> 
> Poi torna il periodo delle "vacche" grasse..


ancora!!! È pure grasse le vuoi, esoso e zozzone:carneval:


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> :bacio::up:


:inlove:


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> ti fideresti mai di uno che tradisce il partner con te?


Si, per il semplice fatto che si può essere traditi da qualcuno che non si è conosciuto in siffatte situazioni.
Io l'ho fatto e sono stato tradito (e ho tradito), ma secondo me non significa nulla.
Si può incontrare l'amore della propria vita anche se si è 'impegnati' entrambi, si può essere traditi da chi abbiamo conosciuto da amante così come da chi abbiamo iniziato a frequentare da 'liberi'.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Febbraio 2018)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> senza arrivare a tanto, banalmente in genere se si viene beccati le idee diventano istantaneamente chiare ;-)


Generalmente si


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> il discorso mi pare fin banale:   ti voglio scopare, ma non ti voglio tra i piedi che di moglie me ne basta già una.


Lui è onestissimo ed è stato più che chiaro.
L'importante in questi casi è non prendersi in giro.
Poi, i 'dubbi' sono tutti della nostra nuova amica, lui le idee ce l'ha chiarissime e non fa mistero del suo pensiero.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ha fatto il discorso del povero marito, insoddisfatto e che sta male dove sta, martire di una situazione a cui non può sfuggire. E non per altro se non per nobiltà d'animo. (i figli)


Magari è vero.



ipazia ha detto:


> ...e starà sicuramente anche lui soffrendo le pene dell'inferno a starle lontano.


Queste sono tue supposizioni.



ipazia ha detto:


> Vedi come scatta sull'attenti se lei le fa saltare il programma (sottolineato). Anche solo accennandoglielo.,


Ovvio.
Gliel'ha detto chiaramente che famiglia e figli non li lascia per lei.



ipazia ha detto:


> Cosa le sta insegnando questo signore?


Che è una storia evidentemente sbilanciata, ma non vedo grande scorrettezza da parte di lui.
E' lei che dovrebbe tirare le somme.


----------



## nina (22 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ci sono rapporti perfettamente simmetrici. Non esistono. A volte non è nemmeno questione di età, anche se spesso l'esperienza fa la diferenza.
> 
> E' sempre invece una questione di "pietas" e di responsabilità, sempre, sempre.
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Magari è vero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## ologramma (22 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E' il digiuno che fa male


dimmelo a me , ma dal fisico che ho non si direbbe che sto a dieta :sonar:


----------



## ologramma (22 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> :inlove:


lo so che so un amore di ragazzo, mi sa che so ex:sonar:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Si ma chi fuma fa male a se stesso


E si mette in condizioni di togliere il proprio sostentamento e sostegno alla famiglia e di esserne potenzialmente un problema.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2018)

Comunque tutti questi uomini che non vogliono lasciare i figli...li vorrei vedere se trovassero un’altra donna, con la quale magari anche condividere le spese, come resterebbero per i figli...


----------



## spleen (22 Febbraio 2018)

nina ha detto:


> Quoto.


Ciao Nina, come stai? E' un bel po che non abbiamo tue notizie.


----------



## spleen (22 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque tutti questi uomini che non vogliono lasciare i figli...li vorrei vedere se trovassero un’altra donna, con la quale magari anche condividere le spese, come resterebbero per i figli...


Con "questi" intendi quello del caso specifico, naturalmente.
Se vogliamo parlare di copioni comunque non sono mica solo i maschietti che riproducono fedelmente sempre i soliti ragionamenti e le solite scuse.
E' una cosa che fa riflettere e che secondo me dipende dal modus di percezione introiettato da quelli che si pensano siano valori sociali accettabili.
Esempio:
Lui non vuole lasciare i figli per il bene della famiglia unita.
Lui mi ama ma non possiamo sperare un avvenire insieme.
Lui e la moglie vivono come fratello e sorella.

E via andare. Ma in questo non ci sono carnefici e vittime. Ci sono solo persone di ambo i sessi che introiettano questi memi. 
Come in una specie di recita teatrale con ruoli già definiti.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Con "questi" intendi quello del caso specifico, naturalmente.
> Se vogliamo parlare di copioni comunque non sono mica solo i maschietti che riproducono fedelmente sempre i soliti ragionamenti e le solite scuse.
> E' una cosa che fa riflettere e che secondo me dipende dal modus di percezione introiettato da quelli che si pensano siano valori sociali accettabili.
> Esempio:
> ...


Con questi intendo tutti quelli che si sacrificano per non perdere la quotidianità con i figli, ma a questa cosa rinunciano tranquillamente se si trovano una donna. 
Nei caso specifico non lo so se è vero.


----------



## spleen (22 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con questi intendo tutti quelli che si sacrificano per non perdere la quotidianità con i figli, ma a questa cosa rinunciano tranquillamente se si trovano una donna.  Nei caso specifico non lo so se è vero.


  Ce ne sono anche di quelli che stringono i denti per i figli, l'amore paterno mica è una faccenda mitologica. E lasciare i figli non è una prerogativa maschile, conosco una signora che ha lasciato due gemelli di 3 anni al marito per andarsene con un altro.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ce ne sono anche di quelli che stringono i denti per i figli, l'amore paterno mica è una faccenda mitologica. E lasciare i figli non è una prerogativa maschile, conosco una signora che ha lasciato due gemelli di 3 anni al marito per andarsene con un altro.


Conosco di peggio.
Non sto facendo una questione di chi è peggio.
Esprimevo un dubbio sulla veridicità di certe affermazioni.
Credo che immaginare situazioni diverse aiuti a trovare la propria verità, anche se ci piace vestire la vestina del/della santo/a.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque tutti questi uomini che non vogliono lasciare i figli...li vorrei vedere se trovassero un’altra donna, con la quale magari anche condividere le spese, come resterebbero per i figli...



Pensi davvero che un padre non possa provare un forte dolore a rinunciare a stare con i figli?
A me il pensiero di non poter più anche solo mettere a letto mia figlia la sera mi caricava d'angoscia e confesso di avere anche odiato mia moglie in quei momenti per avermi tradito e costretto a dover ipotizzare  una rinuncia così importante.
E sono contento di esser rimasto a fare il padre accanto a mia figlia per tutti questi anni, anche se non sono stati facili.
Ci sono sicuramente padri e madri ai quali non frega molto dei figli, ma sono veramente pochi, almeno tra quelli che conosco, ma queste persone e le loro scelte non sono in alcun modo rappresentative di un intero sesso. 
E se un uomo  (o una donna) dice di restare per i figli, non vedo perche' dovrei pensare a una scusa per celare motivazioni economiche o l'incertezza di una relazione con un'altra donna, di cui, sinceramente, si può fare anche a meno e che sopratutto non è né deve essere sostitutiva del vero genitore.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ce ne sono anche di quelli che stringono i denti per i figli, l'amore paterno mica è una faccenda mitologica. E lasciare i figli non è una prerogativa maschile, conosco una signora che ha lasciato due gemelli di 3 anni al marito per andarsene con un altro.


Stessa cosa a un mio amico con le sue due figlie.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Conosco di peggio.
> Non sto facendo una questione di chi è peggio.
> Esprimevo un dubbio sulla veridicità di certe affermazioni.
> Credo che immaginare situazioni diverse aiuti a trovare la propria verità, anche se ci piace vestire la vestina del/della santo/a.


Non esiste mai una sola ragione per restare.
Il lato economico è quello che di solito si usa come scusa perché è comprensibile da tutti.
Quello dei figli è spesso soggetto a contestazioni per cui lo si tiene per sé tante volte, anche se ha un peso rilevante nella scelta.
L'ultima motivazione è quella che si tace sempre, perché nessuno la capirebbe.
Si resta anche perché si ama ancora chi ci ha tradito e spesso  perché si è ancora molto legati da un forte sentimento a chi si tradisce.


----------



## Rose123 (23 Febbraio 2018)

Quando parla dei figli io ci credo, gli scendono perfino le lacrime.

Oggi in un momento di sconforto gli ho chiesto di andarsene perché io non riesco a lasciarlo andare, lui non l'ha fatto, mi ha detto che sono importante per lui.. Quando avevamo iniziato a vederci gli avevo chiesto di sparire se io non avessi avuto il coraggio di farlo, e lui mi aveva detto che lo avrebbe fatto perché si ritiene una persona forte, che può sopportare una delusione. Perché allora non lo vuole più fare? A volte penso come alcuni di voi che sia solo bravo a raccontar storie, altre volte mi spiazza con queste scelte..


----------



## Divì (23 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Con "questi" intendi quello del caso specifico, naturalmente.
> Se vogliamo parlare di copioni comunque non sono mica solo i maschietti che riproducono fedelmente sempre i soliti ragionamenti e le solite scuse.
> E' una cosa che fa riflettere e che secondo me dipende dal modus di percezione introiettato da quelli che si pensano siano valori sociali accettabili.
> Esempio:
> ...


Non riesco a dare verde....
Comunque questa è la conclusione cui sono giunta anche io. 

Aggiungerei che mi domando se questa predisposizione a introiettare tali memi dipenda o sia alla base di una predisposizione emotiva a tradire.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque tutti questi uomini che non vogliono lasciare i figli...li vorrei vedere se trovassero un’altra donna, con la quale magari anche condividere le spese, come resterebbero per i figli...


Infatti i ricchi hanno percentuali di separazione vicine al 100%.
Ci si illude che con i soldi compri tutto, anche una buona educazione per i figli nonostante la tua assenza. E magari, con moglie/marito pensi "ti lascio nel lusso, cosa vuoi di più".
E poi i ricchi trovano subito validi sostituiti, il che allevia la coscienza.


----------



## oriente70 (23 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque tutti questi uomini che non vogliono lasciare i figli...li vorrei vedere se trovassero un’altra donna, con la quale magari anche condividere le spese, come resterebbero per i figli...


Un po' femminista??


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2018)

Rose123 ha detto:


> Quando parla dei figli io ci credo, gli scendono perfino le lacrime.
> 
> Oggi in un momento di sconforto gli ho chiesto di andarsene perché io non riesco a lasciarlo andare, lui non l'ha fatto, mi ha detto che sono importante per lui.. Quando avevamo iniziato a vederci gli avevo chiesto di sparire se io non avessi avuto il coraggio di farlo, e lui mi aveva detto che lo avrebbe fatto perché si ritiene una persona forte, che può sopportare una delusione. Perché allora non lo vuole più fare? A volte penso come alcuni di voi che sia solo bravo a raccontar storie, altre volte mi spiazza con queste scelte..


magari è un ottimo attore, magari è persino sincero.   noi non possiamo saperlo e tu non sei abbastanza lucida per deciderlo.

sta a te essere forte e prendere la decisione giusta per te.    se poi lui veramente non può stare senza di te, farà qualcosa di concreto per dimostrartelo.


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Infatti i ricchi hanno percentuali di separazione vicine al 100%.
> Ci si illude che con i soldi compri tutto, anche una buona educazione per i figli nonostante la tua assenza. E magari, con moglie/marito pensi "ti lascio nel lusso, cosa vuoi di più".
> E poi i ricchi trovano subito validi sostituiti, il che allevia la coscienza.


Quoto.
E aggiungo che - per quella categoria di persone - è molto più facile perchè il tenore di vita rimane sostanzialmente invariato.
Ho un amico che gira 5.000 € alla moglie con due figli, più casa in città e casa al mare.
E fa la stessa vita di prima.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quoto.
> E aggiungo che - per quella categoria di persone - è molto più facile perchè il tenore di vita rimane sostanzialmente invariato.
> Ho un amico che gira 5.000 € alla moglie con due figli, più casa in città e casa al mare.
> E fa la stessa vita di prima.


Sì, ma magari sono anche persone che hanno condiviso poco della vita dei loro figli e che erano più assorbite dai loro interessi personali. Noi dal di fuori vediamo solo il fatto che sono persone benestanti.


----------



## nina (23 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao Nina, come stai? E' un bel po che non abbiamo tue notizie.


Vi racconterò in apposito topic appena ho il tempo. Galleggio bene, via.


----------



## Eagle72 (23 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non esiste mai una sola ragione per restare.
> Il lato economico è quello che di solito si usa come scusa perché è comprensibile da tutti.
> Quello dei figli è spesso soggetto a contestazioni per cui lo si tiene per sé tante volte, anche se ha un peso rilevante nella scelta.
> L'ultima motivazione è quella che si tace sempre, perché nessuno la capirebbe.
> Si resta anche perché si ama ancora chi ci ha tradito e spesso  perché si è ancora molto legati da un forte sentimento a chi si tradisce.


Quotissimo!!


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Febbraio 2018)

nina ha detto:


> Vi racconterò in apposito topic appena ho il tempo. Galleggio bene, via.


Ciao [MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION]


----------



## francoff (23 Febbraio 2018)

nina ha detto:


> Quoto.


ciao cucciolotta come stai?


----------



## nina (23 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> ciao cucciolotta come stai?


Vado ad aprire 'sto topic, va'!

Mi piacerebbe tanto poter dire che spero Rose possa rendersi conto che quella per l'amante quarant'anni è una sbandata da daddy kink pazzesco, e si sta facendo scappare una persona che la ama per davvero, ma non riesco a non pensare alla profonda tristezza del "il mio amante è quello che mi fa provare vere emozioni perché scopa bene" vs "il mio fidanzato è quello con cui avere una famiglia". Magari lei lo dice davvero senza volersi parare il culo, ma mi piange il cuore a pensare al povero stronzo che magari non vede l'ora di sposarla. Se hai bisogno del 40enne che ti sbatta bene perché "non hai fatto esperienza", sei un po' ragazzina (e ok, non tutti crescono allo stesso modo, solo che finita l'adolescenza... beh, è finita), e ti fai prendere per il culo da uno grande e grosso che è adolescente arrapatello quanto te... solo che è più furbo e ti rigira come un calzino.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Febbraio 2018)

nina ha detto:


> uno grande e grosso che è adolescente arrapatello quanto te... solo che è più furbo e ti rigira come un calzino.


E ti pare poco? Quando l'etica muore l'estetica regna sovrana. Dopo una certa età lo stile è tutto


----------



## nina (24 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E ti pare poco? Quando l'etica muore l'estetica regna sovrana. Dopo una certa età lo stile è tutto


Mah. Ognuno campa a modo suo, evidentemente. Certo è che non so lei che pensi di aver trovato.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Febbraio 2018)

nina ha detto:


> Mah. Ognuno campa a modo suo, evidentemente. Certo è che non so lei che pensi di aver trovato.


O campi a modo tuo, o ti fai dire come campare. Sempre meglio la prima, secondo me. La pelle è una.


----------



## nina (24 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> O campi a modo tuo, o ti fai dire come campare. Sempre meglio la prima, secondo me. La pelle è una.


Se però devi rovinare la pellaccia agli altri, forse è bene che poi a un certo punto come campare qualcuno te lo venga a dire, e spero per Rose che questo qualcuno sia il fidanzato.


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Magari è vero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io, per lui, mi auguro che sia consapevole dei copioni che sta mettendo in campo.
Che almeno uno dei due sa quello che sta facendo. 

Se invece ci crede ed è caduto pure lui nella storia dell'amore perfetto, mi dispiace per la moglie e per i figli. 
Che uno così prima o poi fa il casino. 

Sono entrambi, semmai, che dovrebbero tirare le somme. 

Da 40enne, se un 40enne, mi facesse le pantomime che fa questo tizio, lo prendo a calci nel culo. 
Amorevolmente eh. Calci in culo pedagogici. 

Da me, in dialetto si dice "vè sò dal fic!" (vieni giù dal fico, ossia sveglia!)


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Da me, in dialetto si dice "vè sò dal fic!" (vieni giù dal fico, ossia sveglia!)


Quel "sò" mi puzza più di "su" che di "giù".


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Febbraio 2018)

nina ha detto:


> Se però devi rovinare la pellaccia agli altri, forse è bene che poi a un certo punto come campare qualcuno te lo venga a dire, e spero per Rose che questo qualcuno sia il fidanzato.


La tua pelle la salvi sempre a scapito della pelle di qualcun altro. Soluzione Win Win non ce ne sono


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma magari sono anche persone che hanno condiviso poco della vita dei loro figli e che erano più assorbite dai loro interessi personali. Noi dal di fuori vediamo solo il fatto che sono persone benestanti.


Magari si, ma qui si parla - credo - di soldi e di come sia nettamente più facile prendere decisioni di quel tipo con la tasca piena..


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io, per lui, mi auguro che sia consapevole dei copioni che sta mettendo in campo.
> Che almeno uno dei due sa quello che sta facendo.
> 
> Se invece ci crede ed è caduto pure lui nella storia dell'amore perfetto, mi dispiace per la moglie e per i figli.
> ...


Io leggo di uno che ha detto chiaramente che moglie e figli non li lascia.
Più chiaro di così...


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Magari si, ma qui si parla - credo - di soldi e di come sia nettamente più facile prendere decisioni di quel tipo con la tasca piena..


Ma certo, qualsiasi decisione con i soldi è più facile prenderla.
Anche cambiare casa o macchina o andare in vacanza.
Questo lo diamo per scontato.
Però potrebbe anche darsi che pur avendo i soldi poi si vada ugualmente in vacanza nello stesso posto e via così.
Di sicuro io cambierei la macchina e la casa.
Ma lo ammetto anche adesso, che di soldi non ne ho tanti.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Pensi davvero che un padre non possa provare un forte dolore a rinunciare a stare con i figli?
> A me il pensiero di non poter più anche solo mettere a letto mia figlia la sera mi caricava d'angoscia e confesso di avere anche odiato mia moglie in quei momenti per avermi tradito e costretto a dover ipotizzare  una rinuncia così importante.
> E sono contento di esser rimasto a fare il padre accanto a mia figlia per tutti questi anni, anche se non sono stati facili.
> Ci sono sicuramente padri e madri ai quali non frega molto dei figli, ma sono veramente pochi, almeno tra quelli che conosco, ma queste persone e le loro scelte non sono in alcun modo rappresentative di un intero sesso.
> E se un uomo  (o una donna) dice di restare per i figli, non vedo perche' dovrei pensare a una scusa per celare motivazioni economiche o l'incertezza di una relazione con un'altra donna, di cui, sinceramente, si può fare anche a meno e che sopratutto non è né deve essere sostitutiva del vero genitore.


Tu pensi a te e sei ingenuo.



danny ha detto:


> Non esiste mai una sola ragione per restare.
> Il lato economico è quello che di solito si usa come scusa perché è comprensibile da tutti.
> Quello dei figli è spesso soggetto a contestazioni per cui lo si tiene per sé tante volte, anche se ha un peso rilevante nella scelta.
> L'ultima motivazione è quella che si tace sempre, perché nessuno la capirebbe.
> Si resta anche perché si ama ancora chi ci ha tradito e spesso  perché si è ancora molto legati da un forte sentimento a chi si tradisce.





Rose123 ha detto:


> Quando parla dei figli io ci credo, gli scendono perfino le lacrime.
> 
> Oggi in un momento di sconforto gli ho chiesto di andarsene perché io non riesco a lasciarlo andare, lui non l'ha fatto, mi ha detto che sono importante per lui.. Quando avevamo iniziato a vederci gli avevo chiesto di sparire se io non avessi avuto il coraggio di farlo, e lui mi aveva detto che lo avrebbe fatto perché si ritiene una persona forte, che può sopportare una delusione. Perché allora non lo vuole più fare? A volte penso come alcuni di voi che sia solo bravo a raccontar storie, altre volte mi spiazza con queste scelte..


Io,penso che chi ci tiene ai figli dovrebbe agire responsabilmente, non tirarli fuori, dopo aver fatto quello che gli pareva, seguendo il proprio egoismo, per conservare ciò che egoisticamente può avere dai figli. 
La responsabilità è, per me, educativa nel senso di dare un esempio coerente ai valori che si insegnano.
Non dubito che ci sia chi insegna di seguire i desideri egoisticamente.



oriente70 ha detto:


> Un po' femminista??


Non offendere “un po’ “ tienilo per altre :mexican:



Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Infatti i ricchi hanno percentuali di separazione vicine al 100%.
> Ci si illude che con i soldi compri tutto, anche una buona educazione per i figli nonostante la tua assenza. E magari, con moglie/marito pensi "ti lascio nel lusso, cosa vuoi di più".
> E poi i ricchi trovano subito validi sostituiti, il che allevia la coscienza.





Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quoto.
> E aggiungo che - per quella categoria di persone - è molto più facile perchè il tenore di vita rimane sostanzialmente invariato.
> Ho un amico che gira 5.000 € alla moglie con due figli, più casa in città e casa al mare.
> E fa la stessa vita di prima.


Mi state dando ragione.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi state dando ragione.


Beh, si, perché?


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu pensi a te e sei ingenuo.
> 
> 
> .


Non ingenuo, coerente.
So che esistono altre realtà, ma so anche qual è la mia.
Ovviamente non posso che portare avanti le idee in cui credo, non ritenendo comunque di essere l'unico a condividerle.
Qui comunque ognuno mostra se stesso, non rappresenta una categoria.


----------



## ipazia (26 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io leggo di uno che ha detto chiaramente che moglie e figli non li lascia.
> Più chiaro di così...


Provo a metterla giù in un altro modo. 

Io ho avuto tanti amanti. 
La mia idea di chiarezza, in particolare verso quelli che vedevo più "deboli" e "instabili" affettivamente rispetto a me (e mi riferisco al rendermi conto che non avevano ben chiaro cosa significasse essere amanti e che tendevano a farsi film in testa) era di dire 

"senti tesoro mio bello, mi piace tantissimo scopare con te. Mi piaci tu e mi piace il tuo cazzo. Ma io sto bene dove sto. NON ti amo, e NON ho bisogno di te oltre la nostra bolla. E anche nel caso in cui la nostra bolla sparisse, per me resterebbe esattamente quel che è, una bolla. Finita una, se no ho voglia, me ne ricreo un altra con un altro". 

Non mi sono mai permessa, se non intorno ai 20 anni, di mettermi a fare pantomime tipo 

"senti tesoro mio bello, ti amo e ti adoro, ma non posso, proprio non posso lasciare l'ufficiale. Perchè se no ... (libertà di idee per riempire i puntini). Soffro tantissimo lontana da te, e passerei ogni momento della mia giornata con te. Ma non posso proprio lasciare il mio ufficiale." 

E ribadisco. In particolare con quelli che vedevo già di loro tendenti alla direzione della costruzione di film. 

Non serve una particolare intelligenza, a mio parere, per capire che se ti dico che non lascio per x, y, z motivi ma CONTEMPORANEAMENTE ti dico che ti amo, (ad una persona che su quel ti amo ci si costruisce pure i film e quindi più fragile di me che magari potrei pure dirlo ma saprei che vale dalle 3 alle 4 mentre scopiamo ma poi viene ricollocato nel resto della quotidianità), non sono chiara ma sono ambigua e più che altro CREO lo spazio per cui l'altro possa imbastire film e drammi. 

Pensare che questa non sia parte di responsabilità in una qualunque relazione, anche nell'1,2,3 bagno mi lascia stupita. 

Un messaggio chiaro è un messaggio che non lascia spazio a nient'altro che al messaggio. 

SE mi trovassi fra le mani un 40enne che mi dicesse "ti amo, ma non lascio mia moglie" la prima cosa che gli direi sarebbe di trovarsi uno bravo per ricomporre i suoi dissidi interiori. 

Prima di tutto perchè se sono l'amante non mi ami, visto che con me non hai un percorso. Io e te da amanti scopiamo, ridiamo, mangiamo anche gli spaghetti via, ma non mi rompere i coglioni coi tuoi sturbi interiori. 

Sono cazzi tuoi chi ami. E non sono il cestino in cui mettere vomito emozionale. 

In secondo punto, potrebbe avere il cazzo più artistico del creato, scoparmi come un dio...ma se poi rovina tutto facendo lo psicodramma dell'amore impossibile, beh...ma che palle! 

Se ho un amante, un amante voglio. Una parentesi divertente. Non lacrime e sperma. Giusto per intenderci 

Questo giusto per girare un po' la prospettiva delle pantomime del tipo. Dico davvero...uno che ti riempie di messaggi, in cui dichiara l'amore impossibile, è veramente pesante. (se sai cosa vuoi)

SE non sai cosa vuoi, e lord drama invece lo sa, ma costruisce l'epica dell'amore impossibile per condire la bolla....ecco, è un lord drama. Non un uomo che usa la chiarezza. 

Niente di male, oh. 

Ma dire che un "ti amo ma..." è essere chiari e non creare spazi di costruzione di film mi sembra veramente strano. 

Fra l'altro, se davvero si ama, si fa in modo anche di tutelarlo l'altro e lasciarlo libero. 
Non lo si lega con il drammone epico del vorrei ma non posso.

E se a 40 anni sei ancora a giro nei drammoni...eh...un aiutino non farebbe male, secondo me. 
Dico davvero e con partecipazione. 

COn due figli, prima o poi a fare questo giochetti rischi di trovarti anche quella a cui ad un certo punto scatta lo spirito della crocerossina e decide di aiutarti chiamando tua moglie per raccontarle del dramma che sta vivendo il marito. 
E mica è semplicemente una stronza a quel punto, l'intenzione sua era aiutare quel pover uomo dilaniato fra amore e senso dell'onore e della responsabilità.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Provo a metterla giù in un altro modo.
> 
> Io ho avuto tanti amanti.
> La mia idea di chiarezza, in particolare verso quelli che vedevo più "deboli" e "instabili" affettivamente rispetto a me (e mi riferisco al rendermi conto che non avevano ben chiaro cosa significasse essere amanti e che tendevano a farsi film in testa) era di dire
> ...


Già.


----------



## ipazia (26 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Quel "sò" mi puzza più di "su" che di "giù".


No. 

Sono suoni diversi. 

su---> somiglia molto sò, con la s che resta s, ma morbida, e la o che tende alla e
giù---> somiglia a zò, con la s che vira verso la z ma senza esserlo del tutto e la o che somiglia a oh

Non saprei spiegarlo meglio di così.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Sono suoni diversi.
> 
> ...


Sono suoni nordici.
Come “sara so” sarebbe chiudi giù.


----------



## ipazia (26 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono suoni nordici.
> Come “sara so” sarebbe chiudi giù.


Sì, suoni nordici. 

G. quando mi sente parlare in dialetto, dice che sembra stia ringhiando. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (26 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Già.


Già.

Sembra quasi che si consideri esente da reazioni esterne alle proprie intenzione la possibilità di azione dell'altro. 

Non so se mi spiego. 

Che è poi un affermare, implicitamente, una propria inaffidabilità nella concordanza fra dire e fare. 

Ti dico che ti amo e vorrei, ma tu non credermi, che tanto non posso. 

E allora, che caspita mi metto a dire? 
Meglio tacere e fare quel che si può. 

Se non posso, quella possibilità manco la pronuncio. Perchè il non posso è una mia decisione. Mica il destino avverso. 
E' un modo di ragionare che a me sembra insensato, oltre che fatalista e anche paraculo. 

Al netto di giusto e sbagliato, a me sembrano "pere di acqua".


----------



## spleen (27 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, suoni nordici.
> 
> G. quando mi sente parlare in dialetto, dice che sembra stia ringhiando. :rotfl::rotfl:


stua a stua.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già.
> 
> Sembra quasi che si consideri esente da reazioni esterne alle proprie intenzione la possibilità di azione dell'altro.
> 
> ...


Tu hai l’orticaria per l’uso e l’abuso dell’ammore. 
Io no. Ma prima di dire qualcosa che possa apparire la consegna di un peso all’altro ci penso molto molto bene.


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, suoni nordici.
> 
> G. quando mi sente parlare in dialetto, dice che sembra stia ringhiando. :rotfl::rotfl:


non è un ringhiare, il tuo dialetto è un recupero di suoni ancestrali


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Sono suoni diversi.
> 
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono suoni nordici.
> Come “sara so” sarebbe chiudi giù.





perplesso ha detto:


> non è un ringhiare, il tuo dialetto è un recupero di suoni ancestrali


Pensavo di averti risposto: stavo per dire che sono suoni "barbarici".
La definzione di Perplesso, "recupero di suoni ancestrali", è musica per un neopagano come me...


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu hai l’orticaria per l’uso e l’abuso dell’ammore.
> Io no. Ma prima di dire qualcosa che possa apparire la consegna di un peso all’altro ci penso molto molto bene.


Io non so niente dell'amore. 

Ma, forse anche perchè non ne so niente, porto rispetto ad una parola che ha attraversato il tempo nel modo in cui l'ha attraversato questa. Come libertà. O come schiavitù. 

E una delle cose che per me comporta il rispetto è il peso della relazione fra significante e significato della parola. 
In questo caso amore. Ma è una cosa che applico alle parole in generale. 

Il segno grafico e il rimando al piano contenutistico. 
E quando parlo, o anche scrivo, salvo non sia chiaramente un contesto del cazzeggio (in cui comunque non sono particolarmente sciolta) sono attenta. 

Prima di tutto perchè so che i significanti sono gli stessi per tutti ma i significati possono essere molto diversi da individuo a individuo. 
E poi perchè io porto rispetto ai miei significati. 
E desidero che se li offro siano presi e accolti con un livello di comprensione, rispetto e cura che io ritengo degno. 
E che offro anche quando vengono consegnati a me. 

Tradotto somiglia molto a quello che dici, ossia consegnare pesi. 
Ma per me la questione non riguarda tanto l'altro. Nel senso che non è quella la mia motivazione e spinta. 

E' che se io offro cose che per me hanno importanza, non le offro a casaccio. Non le offro in modo ambiguo. E pretendo che se ne abbia cura in sintonia con me. 

Se annuso che non ci sono queste condizioni, semplicemente per me non c'è spazio per quel tipo di "livello" e mi sposto ad altri livelli. 

E lo stesso parametro uso per quello che viene consegnato a me. 

In questi termini l'uso casuale, ambiguo e manipolatorio lo critico. 

A maggior ragione quando mi sembra che neanche vengano presi inconsiderazione i rischi che questo uso di significante e significato portano con sè. 
E ancora in aggiunta quando i rischi non li corre chi decide di usare a quel modo ma correndoli coinvolge anche persone altre. Come nel caso delle relazioni clandestine.


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è un ringhiare, il tuo dialetto è un recupero di suoni ancestrali


Come mai dici ancestrali? 

Mi piace comunque! E' una bella parola ancestrali!


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> stua a stua.


cos'è "stua a stua"? 

Da me la stua (con la u che si mescola alla e ed alla i) è la stufa!


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Pensavo di averti risposto: stavo per dire che sono suoni "barbarici".
> La definzione di Perplesso, "recupero di suoni ancestrali", è musica per un neopagano come me...


Anche G dice barbarici. Per la precisione longobardi. 
Poi lui ci attacca il mio modo di pormi di fronte alla vita, ma questa è un'altra storia :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come mai dici ancestrali?
> 
> Mi piace comunque! E' una bella parola ancestrali!


perchè in buona parte sono suoni pre-latini.   cioè delle popolazioni celtogalliche che vivevano nelle tue zone prima dell'avvento di Roma.

e che in parte sono sopravvissuti.   soprattutto nei suoni più duri.


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè in buona parte sono suoni pre-latini.   cioè delle popolazioni celtogalliche che vivevano nelle tue zone prima dell'avvento di Roma.
> 
> e che in parte sono sopravvissuti.   soprattutto nei suoni più duri.


Capito! 

Anche G. fa riferimento a questo, nel suo "ringhiare". 


E' uno dei modi in cui mi rompe i coglioni quando mira la questione dell'eleganza e mi dice che a volte le mie origini barbariche sono lì come se fosse l'altro ieri 

Sottolineando che una piccoletta come me che poi ringhia a quel modo mentre parla, crea una dissonanza che può essere destabilizzante :carneval::rotfled in effetti a me piace pure giocarci su questa cosa).


----------



## patroclo (27 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Capito!
> 
> Anche G. fa riferimento a questo, nel suo "ringhiare".
> 
> ...


....tu spacciati per discendente di una gloriosa guerriera camuna .....fa sempre colpo


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non so niente dell'amore.
> 
> Ma, forse anche perchè non ne so niente, porto rispetto ad una parola che ha attraversato il tempo nel modo in cui l'ha attraversato questa. Come libertà. O come schiavitù.
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;gkeO4vNANEs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkeO4vNANEs[/video]


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Capito!   Anche G. fa riferimento a questo, nel suo "ringhiare".    E' uno dei modi in cui mi rompe i coglioni quando mira la questione dell'eleganza e mi dice che a volte le mie origini barbariche sono lì come se fosse l'altro ieri   Sottolineando che una piccoletta come me che poi ringhia a quel modo mentre parla, crea una dissonanza che può essere destabilizzante :carneval::rotfled in effetti a me piace pure giocarci su questa cosa).


  lo fa perchè lui è molto sensibile ai suoni.    a me scappa da ridere quando sento i tuoi conterranei mentre parlano tra di loro.


----------



## spleen (27 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo fa perchè lui è molto sensibile ai suoni.    a me scappa da ridere quando sento i tuoi conterranei mentre parlano tra di loro.


  Cosa c'è da ridere?


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Cosa c'è da ridere?


  il modo in cui parlano mi fa sorridere


----------



## Orbis Tertius (28 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Capito!
> 
> Anche G. fa riferimento a questo, nel suo "ringhiare".
> 
> ...


Deduco che G. sia originario della Magna Grecia...


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Provo a metterla giù in un altro modo.
> 
> Io ho avuto tanti amanti.
> La mia idea di chiarezza, in particolare verso quelli che vedevo più "deboli" e "instabili" affettivamente rispetto a me (e mi riferisco al rendermi conto che non avevano ben chiaro cosa significasse essere amanti e che tendevano a farsi film in testa) era di dire
> ...


Ammetterai che ad essere così 'chiari' è davvero difficile.
Forse ci riesce l' 1 % della razza umana...



ipazia ha detto:


> SE mi trovassi fra le mani un 40enne che mi dicesse "ti amo, ma non lascio mia moglie" la prima cosa che gli direi sarebbe di trovarsi uno bravo per ricomporre i suoi dissidi interiori.


Può essere che ne abbia bisogno, può essere pure che tra figli e mutuo prevalgono questi sul grande ammmore.
Per cui, magari, ti sta dicendo la verità...



ipazia ha detto:


> Prima di tutto perchè se sono l'amante non mi ami


E perchè ?
Non condivido assolutamente.
Perchè non si può amare davvero l'amante ?



ipazia ha detto:


> visto che con me non hai un percorso


All'inizio di OGNI storia non c'è un percorso fatto insieme.
Anche di quelle nate alla luce del sole.



ipazia ha detto:


> Se ho un amante, un amante voglio. Una parentesi divertente. Non lacrime e sperma.


Questo è molto sano ma va bene per TE. C'è chi dall'amante vuole anche altro....


----------

